#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-27
<nigelb> AlanBell: that is a newspaper report about Sofware Freedom day
<nigelb> But the point is dholbach was on the paper :)
<duanedesign> morning mr nigel
<nigelb> morning duanedesign :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: oh oh http://www.cvoid.com/ubuntu/bqueries/ways-to-know-the-world-of-ubuntu/
<duanedesign> nigelb: cool
<duanedesign> thats great that -classroom got mentioned
<nhandler> nigelb: Who made that post?
<nigelb> nhandler: no clue.
<nigelb> Just found it off some tweet
<doctormo> http://1roxtar.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Life-Re-Started-180640652 <- This is why we do Ubuntu
<nigelb> doctormo: good one
<doctormo> nigelb: Part of the reason I watch the art community, it's full of brand new users who aren't connected at all to the rest of the community yet.
<nigelb> :)
<doctormo> You know I have blog entries scheduled until Wednesday :-D It's been a busy weekend.
<doctormo> nigelb: We have 447 members and clocking up still, I'm waiting for 500 and then I'll make a post about the awesome group and some awesome artwork.
<duanedesign> doctormo: kind of reminds me of a poster i did a log time ago. In theme, not style. http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/files/UbuntuPoster-Small-Virus.png
<doctormo> duanedesign: Ah you did that! it's very good :-D
<duanedesign> doctormo: i am doing less graphic design for work these days, so i hope to do more for fun now
<doctormo> duanedesign: Please do show us your stuff, maybe do an art swap or collab with me.
<duanedesign> i just noticed some spam links in the descriptions on spreadubuntu
<duanedesign> darn spammers
<JanC> doctormo: maybe also watch a person operating under the name "bartart3d" (or "bartart3dbe" on youtube) then   ☺
<JanC> http://www.bartart3d.be/
<doctormo> JanC: A known ubuntu artist who helps out in the community?
<JanC> currently he's not active in the community, but I know him since before he started using Ubuntu, so I know some of the things he's capable of  ☺
<JanC> if I would need somebody to do something music-related I would call him though  ☺
<JanC> actually, I should try to see him again some time, it's been 3 or 4 years  :-/
<doctormo> JanC: We have a music competition going on in dA, I'm in a band entering doing the lyrics, one other is doing the cover and one other still is doing the music. fun on a bun
<JanC> dA = DeviantArt I suppose?
<JanC> they do music now?
<JanC> he actually started to use open source *after* I last saw him, which is quite funny  ☺
<JanC> somehow he started to play with Blender (after trying & throwing away limited "student/test versions" of commercial tools) and was so impressed that he thought maybe other open source software was capable too  ☺
<duanedesign> thats nice, I often think FireFox is a good tool for that
<duanedesign> Showing people FOSS is capable an that open source != crap. Asking someone to try FF is also a much smaller step then an entire OS
<JanC> well, he probably knew firefox already too, but firefox doesn't make it as obvious that it's open source (*all* web browsers are available for free after all)
<JanC> but when professional 3D tools cost somewhere between 500 & 10000 EUR, en then Blender costs 0 EUR, people start to look why, I guess
<JanC> well, and > 10000 EUR too of course
<JanC> http://www.youtube.com/user/bartart3dbe#p/u/3/rsRa_RvqjAQ is a video clip of one of the music projects he was involved in (but not exactly the most "poppy" one, this is sort of industrial noise ;) )
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> howdy
<nigelb> czajkowski: heya!
<ara> good morning!
<kim0> Morning folks
<duanedesign> morning ara kim0
<ara> morning duanedesign
 * duanedesign has been learning about the opensource 3d printer project this morning
<duanedesign> RepRap
<AlanBell> it is cool
<AlanBell> and it can print itself, which is really cool
<duanedesign> AlanBell: yes, i was just trying to find a local usergroup. Looks like there is one just 1.5 hours down the highway :)
<nigelb> morning duanedesign :)
<nigelb> I suppose you don't have sleep anymore
<duanedesign> nigelb: i was off between 1:36 and 4:03 :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: have you found out about your visa yet?
<jussi> duanedesign: keepassx seems to be something similar - you can save the password file to a mounted share, whcih seems to acheive what we are after.
<duanedesign> jussi: aha, thank you
 * duanedesign is working on a creative uses for ubuntu one blog post.
<duanedesign> but i am having trouble coming up with a cron job that will take a screenshot of your desktop every N minutes and save with a unique name.
<duanedesign> http://paste.rtg.in.ua/2cd563e9b4a630e2abbdee668b2187a9/
<popey> downloading torrents being a good thing to promote?
<popey> (Yes, I know fully that it's _possible_ to download legal content via torrent)
<jussi> popey: we promote torrents for all ubuntu releases, why not for other stuff?
<popey> other stuff like?
<AlanBell> debian releases
<popey> :)
<AlanBell> I would say just add an example to the article of a perfecly legitimate torrent download that one might want to add remotely
<popey> yup
<popey> less ambiguous
<AlanBell> duanedesign: so add to that paragraph: so whilst out and about you can add the torrent link to the latest Ubuntu server and have the .iso ready to burn when you get home
<popey> the prime example of how not to do this was the blog post Danny P wrote about 'first thing to do after you install ubuntu' and showed himself downloading all kinds of TV programmes, and music..
<AlanBell> or something like that
<duanedesign> AlanBell: popey thank you, good advice
<popey> I still think the webcam idea is a good one
<popey> remotely monitor your home
<doctormo> jussi: Nice catch on my blog, fully updated and should be much more correct now.
<duanedesign> popey: and the commandline tool for that is 'webcam'?
<doctormo> JanC: Yes but Blender3D cost $100,000 when it was bought from NeoGeo's assets auction. Yet another example of free and open source _not_ being free, but merely paid for by someone else.
<doctormo> popey: Download Sita Sings the Blues via torrent :-)
<doctormo> duanedesign: Re your cron job problem, could it be the problem with cronjobs not having access to Xserver environment variables?
<duanedesign> doctormo: hmmm, that would explain why $HOME/screenshots didnt work :P
<doctormo> Anyone notice how that wikileaked EU doc 'propritary' and replaces it with 'commercial'. It bloody annoys me to know to know that this can still work.
<greg-g> popey, AlanBell jussi: use legaltorrents.com, maybe? :)
<jcastro> anyone interested in a quick project?
<jcastro> http://code.google.com/webfonts
<jcastro> can someone find out how debian/ubuntu friendly these licenses are?
<jcastro> MORE FONTS WOULD BE AMAZING
<AlanBell> very, they are mostly OFL
<AlanBell> which is specifically DFSG friendly
<jcastro> oh nice
<jcastro> so basically, we just need them packaged up
<AlanBell> project complete!
<AlanBell> yeah, by the sound of it Mark wants the new Ubuntu font to be submitted there as well
<jcastro> that would be slick
<jcastro> so people can just use it on their websites
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> it will be hosted on font.ubuntu.com too, but putting it on google means more people will discover it's awesomeness
<jcastro> oh, nice
<jussi> some nice stuff there
<jcastro> I didn't know about font.u.c
<jussi> nor did I
<jcastro> I'll ask Ken to package em up
<AlanBell> do you happen to know who does Evolution stuff?
<AlanBell> here are all the fonts in the google web font thing http://code.google.com/p/googlefontdirectory/source/browse/
<AlanBell> some are apache, some are OFL
<AlanBell> oh, looks like there are some issues on some of the OFL.txt files!
<AlanBell> http://code.google.com/p/googlefontdirectory/source/browse/felltypes/OFL.txt
<AlanBell> they just dropped the license text in without filling in the blanks
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/648873
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 648873 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Google Fonts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> oh awesome, AlanBell can you add that to the bug report?
<AlanBell> done
<paultag> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=583619
<ubot2> Debian bug 583619 in wnpp "RFP: otf-googlefonts -- Free Web Fonts by Google" [Wishlist,Open]
<paultag> upstream jcastro, AlanBell
<jcastro> nice, thanks!
<jcastro> I will link
<paultag> cheers
<paultag> good luck, thanks yall,  that would rock
<paultag> Righto, off to the pool for a swim
<jcastro> off to get caffeine
<akgraner> woo hoo - App Developer Week Starts today :-)
<akgraner> AlanBell, are you using slides today for your session?
<doctormo> akgraner: What time am I on?
<akgraner> doctormo, 1700 UTC
<AlanBell> akgraner: I am not going to do anything special with lernid or anything, might just refer to some links as I go along
<doctormo> Tah luv
<akgraner> AlanBell, okie dokie - that makes it easier
<akgraner> :-)
<doctormo> jcastro: That fonts link crashes Firefox in lucid, reproducibly :-/
<akgraner> for me anyway  - b/c I would have to find someone to make sure Lernid and Classbot are pulling in the information for your slides and I don't know how to do that part...
<jcastro> popey: pitivi uses submodules in git, so I couldn't import their code into lp.
<jcastro> popey: other than that, everything else would work, (heh)
<jcastro> popey: I am going to help the shotwell guys set up this week.
<duanedesign> thanks for the reminder akgraner. my reminder failed to go off this morning to remind me of app dev week
<popey> nnice one jcastro
<akgraner> duanedesign, you are most welcome
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> need to start tweeting/denting and an email to the Beginners Team ML to pass on the reminder
<akgraner> classbot will start doing that soon as well - but yep that's a good idea :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, cc'd you on the reminder email to the session leaders for today
<jcastro> okey dokey!
<jcastro> lol I guess I better check on the OW speakers
<akgraner> jcastro, speaking of OW did you see my email to you about that
<jcastro> yeah didn't we talk about that last week?
<akgraner> I know you were looking for new session leads but is it ok to send it out to the past session leaders
<jcastro> man, only one post on my call for instructors on the forums. :(
<akgraner> not about that that I recall
<jcastro> oh yeah, I believe I read that last night and was supposed to tell you something like "you've done like 5 of these there's no reason to ask me for permission for anything"
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> aka. go ahead!
<akgraner> jcastro, :-P ok point taken
<sense> good afternoon
<cjohnston> good morning
<doctormo> hey sense
<jcastro> hi sense
<sense> hello cjohnston, doctormo, jcastro!
<akgraner> jcastro, here is what apw had to say about OW - <apw> akgraner, have we really scheduled the next openweek the day after release, when half the team will have been working all weekend? apw> akgraner, heh good luck with that
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> :-/
 * highvoltage happens to kind of agree :)
<jono> hey all
<AlanBell> hi jono
<doctormo> Morning Jono
<jono> hey AlanBell, doctormo
<akgraner> hey jcastro are you join -classroom -chat and -backstage?
<nigelb> heya all
<nigelb> akgraner: heh, Nice mail
<nigelb> (the one about open week)
<akgraner> ahh ok
<doctormo> I love geek jokes, ubuntu one's are even better: http://alkore31.deviantart.com/art/Resistance2-180708758
<doctormo> I'm after some graph visualisation software, I was going to use Graph::Render perl lib, but I'd rather not write my own if one exists already to show data over time.
<jcastro> <--- lunch
<nigelb> oh, jcastro is around :/
<nigelb> Pendulum, akgraner: ^^ Here is the elusive Jorge O Castro
<Pendulum> nigelb: well, not now
<doctormo> ready and waiting
<JFo> Jorge O'Castro?
<JFo> I didn't know jcastro was Irish!?
<nigelb> JFo: Jorge O. Casto
<JFo> I think it is a conspiracy between him and Jon O'Bacon
 * maco remembers JFo's Jon O'Bacon shirt
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> JFo: hahhah
<nigelb> JFo: hrm, you seem to be back your normal self, I presume you're back home?
<JFo> yes, but I am not yet on the right sleep schedule
<JFo> <YAWN>
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> that reminds me I should sleep
 * JFo pretends nigelb is a snipe and beats the brush
 * nigelb cries unfair.
<nigelb> JFo: Its 10:30 pm, I have my rights :p
<JFo> :-/
<JFo> the right to remain silent ;-)
<nigelb> haha
<doctormo> slides don't work
<Technoviking> jono: ping
<jono> hey Technoviking
<Technoviking> jono: Do you want to talk to the people on the ubuntu-users mailing list that is popey headaches? I was going to move he be ban from the list, but wanted to see if you wanted to have a talk with him first
<jono> Technoviking, I just haven't had time to check into it yet, can you give me a few hours to catch up?
<jono> I think Iwill talk to him
<Technoviking> jono: no problems
<Technoviking> jono: thanks! let us know how it goes
<jono> thanks, pal!
<jono> jcastro, can we delay our call until later?
<jono> I am slammed
<jcastro> yes please
<jcastro> I am in the same boat
<jono> good man
<jono> thanks, pal
<jcastro> just whenever is fine with me
<jono> cheers
 * Technoviking orders more coffee and metal for Mr. castro and Mr. Bacon
<jono> Technoviking, cheers, dude!
<jono> send over some meth while you are at it
<jono> :P
<jcastro> meth? I've graduated to pure heroin!
<AlanBell> O.o
<paultag> erm, awesome.
<paultag> jcastro, I see you're living like a true Michigan-er
<Technoviking> crap, I'm still at beer and scotch level, have not unlocked meth and herion achivement:)
<AlanBell> nigelb: seen the new rupee symbol?
<doctormo> AlanBell: Show us!
<AlanBell> bug 645987
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645987 in ubuntu-font-family "Symbol: add U+20B9 INDIAN RUPEE SIGN to currency block (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645987
<AlanBell> http://www.idc.iitb.ac.in/events/Indian_Rupee_Symbol.pdf the definition of it is really cool
<jcastro> <-- caffeine break
<doctormo> jcastro: You have special breaks for caffeine?
<sense> A last notice to people planning to travel to the US from the EU soon: if you travel to the US you will have to fill in online information before you can depart. This online registration costs 15 dollar and can only be paid for with a creditcard. The creditcard data will be kept for (at least) a year. Combined with the renewed SWIFT treaty you should be careful when picking a creditcard, and you can do nothing against entering the general
<sense>  information online, which will also be kept.
 * highvoltage wishes that traveling to the US was more avoidable
<jcastro> doctormo: that was a special way of saying "I'll be gone for 10 minutes while I hit the corner store"
<doctormo> Ah, thanks. UDS planning going well?
<jcastro> if "totally empty schedule" is well, then YEP!
<doctormo> At least empty means "full of possibilities"
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-28
<jcastro> popey: do you know this guy? http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/449
<jcastro> personally I mean
<nigelb> AlanBell: oh, yes
<nigelb> yay for getting rickrolled
<nigelb> JFo: gosh! Nice pictures from prague.  From the sprint time?
<akgraner> JFo lives!  WOW!
<JFo> nigelb, yep
<JFo> akgraner, nope
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> akgraner: hahaha
<JFo> still on Taiwan time
<akgraner> JFo, I know someone else having the same issues
<JFo> I bet you do
<duanedesign> AlanBell: that is pretty cool (the rupee pdf)
<duanedesign> 5~/7
<duanedesign> ugh
<akgraner> jcastro, reminder sent to all session leaders for tomorrow :-)
<paultag> night everyone :)
<cjohnston> no paultag !
<paultag> cjohnston, so help me god if you try and make me stay, just assign the bug to me and I'll get to it tom. night :)
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> :)
<paultag> night cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> I just didnt wanna be here by myself
<paultag> haha, oh you!
<paultag> /away
<nhandler> cjohnston: You are never alone ;)
<cjohnston> nhandler: !
<cjohnston> I actually do need to talk to you
<ara> good morning all!
<cjohnston> morning? i havent even made it to bed :-P
<cjohnston> g
<cjohnston> g'nite
<popey> jcastro: I only know that guy through ubuntu-uk
<popey> morning all
<kim0> Morning ubuntians
<czajkowski> alloha
<dpm> good morning all
<duanedesign> morning all
<popey> hi duanedesign
<jcastro> popey, someone just asked me about houseparty.cx
<jcastro> was that yours?
<czajkowski> jcastro: howdy
<jcastro> hi!
<popey> it is
<jcastro> it appears to be down
<jcastro> anyway, the guy complaining (smoser), tells me that the map was much easier to browse around than say: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<jcastro> so I was thinking maybe there could be a map embedded in there or something
<popey> it expired on 5th of this month, i figured as it wasn't used for the last release, and I only made it as a spoof of the windows 7 house party things, and that you guys had made the loco directory, it was somewhat redundant
<popey> so i didnt renew
<jcastro> ok I'll have him file a bug on loco dir
<popey> i can renew it, but seems pointless if all you want is the map
<jcastro> popey, it's nice to know someone missed it!
<popey> :)
<jcastro> nah, let's just fix l-d
<czajkowski> jcastro: tis fairly easier to see the teams taking part as they are under their area and a simple Find locates the team.  But there could be a bug filed on maps under the LD already I can't rememner
<jcastro> yeah, he knows how to use lp so he'll go sort it
<jcastro> maybe there can be some kind of overall view that puts each loco logo on a map so people can do awesome things with it or something
<czajkowski> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/570613
<jcastro> either way, wishlist territory
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 570613 in loco-directory "Show map of events (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [High,Triaged]
<czajkowski> jcastro: the bug is there, there is just nobody working on it at present
<jcastro> nod
<Pendulum> randa: hiya, did you get the Gnome A11y ship-it stuff?
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> speaking of
<jcastro> we've not started talking about release parties yet have we
<matti> akgraner: You there?
<matti> ;]
<matti> Folks, do you know whether Friday's Telepathy session will happen?
<Pendulum> jcastro: erm. most locos I know have actually have started talking about them :P
<matti> If possible I'd like to move my Ruby talk to Friday.
<jcastro> I've not heard anything from the telepathy guys
<jcastro> feel free to snag their slot
<matti> I have some unscheduled extra work from my day work to during my Window on Thu :<
<jcastro> Pendulum, yeah I know but usually we have like a post kicking it off, etc.
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye I did one a while back
<matti> jcastro: Right. I will move myself then ...
<czajkowski> perhaps we could do a few more this week to push it home
<jcastro> matti, leave your existing slot empty
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yeah, I thought someone had done one
<jcastro> and maybe someone will grab it
<jcastro> if not then we can do a break or something
<jcastro> only 15 teams signed up
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye, they have a month to do it, as some of them actually wait till they get the CD's
<czajkowski> for release parties
<czajkowski> jcastro: if you do a short post today I'll do one tomorrow ?
<jcastro> I just tweeted
<czajkowski> or vice versa depending on your time ?
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> oh I know t
<jcastro> the facebook group
<matti> jcastro: No problem.
<jcastro> it has like thousands
<matti> jcastro: Apologies for that :<
<jcastro> matti, rock and roll!
<jcastro> no need to apologize, you're the one bringing value to the event!
<czajkowski> jcastro: ahh good stuff, I dont really pay much heed to FB groups but I know some do
<jcastro> yeah, we'll have jono do that
<jcastro> poking the list and a few blogs outta be enough
<czajkowski> aye
<matti> jcastro: I cannot edit Timetable :/
<jcastro> oh, I'll do it
<matti> jcastro: Thanks! I appreciate that :)
<jcastro> which is your session?
<jcastro> oh, found it
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so our thursday isn't looking so hot
<jcastro> matti, any help finding someone for thursday would be appreciated!
<nigelb> hm, when does crew get updated?
<nigelb> i.e. at least the list of selected crew get out...
<jcastro> when the list of attendees is finalized
<nigelb> ah, ok
<jcastro> if you're sponsored you'll probably be on it
<JFo> 'crew'?
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> JFo: the guys supposed to follow you around and proclaim your awesomeness :p
<jcastro> hi jfo
<jcastro> how was wherever you went?
<JFo> hah
<JFo> hey jcastro :) Taipei was awesome
<czajkowski> JFo: journey sounded bonkers
<jcastro> I think really all crew is doing now is the sign switching right?
<JFo> tons of hardware folks there
<jcastro> czajkowski, ?
<czajkowski> nigelb: get a visa yet?
<jcastro> JFo, did you go to tapei 101?
<czajkowski> jcastro: bonkers/crazy
<JFo> czajkowski, yeah the journey sucked
<JFo> jcastro, yeah
<czajkowski> jcastro: I follow JFo tweets, it sounded mad the travelling
<jcastro> is the office awesome?
<JFo> got some pics on my FB
<JFo> jcastro, it is rather smallish
<akgraner> jcastro, I removed it from the Calendar as well so classbot doesn't announce the session and dent/tweet it
<JFo> but yeah 46th floor
<nigelb> JFo: whoa 46th floor must be awesome
<jcastro> ok
<nigelb> JFo: did ya get kicked on the flight?
<jcastro> so the goal today for everyone is to try to fill out thursday. And while you're at it finding people for openweek would be a bonus
<JFo> nigelb, it was great. so was the 91st floor observation deck
 * nigelb saw pete talking about getting kicked by kids
<jcastro> a 2 hour break is kind of pushing it. :-/
<JFo> nigelb, yeah, silly kids
<nigelb> akgraner: I found one person for UOW for you! Did ya see?
<jcastro> hmm, we used to put group efforts in the topic
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Hi
<jcastro> ok, so that works. :p
<JFo> lol
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Things to work on: AppDeveloperWeek, OpenWeek Call for Speakers, Get LoCo teams to sign up for release parties
<jcastro> what else?
<akgraner> nigelb, did you email me? or just add it?  if emailed I just haven't read it - and if you just added it I haven't looked today :-/
<jcastro> didn't pitti move the charts somewhere?
<nigelb> akgraner: the person who added it must've mailed you
<jcastro> ok, new rule, we'll keep whatever "campaigns" we're working on in the topic in order of priority
<jcastro> so we don't get lost and confused
<nigelb> +1
<akgraner> nigelb, ok I'll look   - I know Dustin emailed me about his session
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): AppDeveloperWeek, OpenWeek Call for Speakers, Release Parties
<jcastro> how's that, what am I missing?
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): AppDeveloperWeek, OpenWeek Call for Speakers, Release Parties, UDS Prep
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> you got the one I was about say
<popey> not that anyone reads the /topic
<popey> :)
<nigelb> haha
<cjohnston> theres a topic?
<jcastro> hey, I read it
<jcastro> and if you don't then FINE POPEY
<jcastro> DONT BE A TEAM PLAYER
<jcastro> jk
<popey> Don't hate the player, hate the game.
<popey> But if you'd like to use the /topic of one channel as your personal to-do list, you go right ahead :)
<czajkowski> topic ain't long enough for jcastro to do list I suspect
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> my UDS one is kind of huge for example
<jcastro> but I think having an overall "things we all work on" will help everyone.
<jcastro> for example, if someone right now wanted to do something they know we're focusing on app week
<popey> +1½
<czajkowski> jcastro: I add stuff to my google cal find it helps me work
<czajkowski> and then pull in other cals also
<popey> I am totally going to use half votes during loco council meetings now just to see czajkowski explode
<popey> +½
<jcastro> we could have calendars announce in here perhaps?
<jcastro> "START Release Party blah blah!"
<akgraner> hahahaha.....you all make me smile :-)
<czajkowski> jcastro: like a bot
<akgraner> jcastro, I am adding you to the session today as a helper as well
<czajkowski> popey: do the mins from last meeting buddy, or I'm cracking out the whip :)
<popey> bah
 * czajkowski ticks off her to do list 
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> jcastro  - I am about to drive to atlanta can introduce the sessions
<czajkowski> lists work :)
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> akgraner, you mean in 10 minutes!
<jcastro> I AM ON IT
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> :-)
<JFo> akgraner, Atlanta?
<jcastro> akgraner, can I get some voice action pls?
<akgraner> JFo, Grace Hopper Celebration - I'm helping Stormy at the Free Software booth and writing a couple articles on it as well
<JFo> ah right
<akgraner> jcastro, working on that now
<akgraner> jcastro, there you go
<jcastro> say hi to stormy for me
<akgraner> will do
<sense> good afternoon
<sense> hi akgraner!
<akgraner> sense, hi!
<nigelb> kim0: for the interviews, its easier if you set a criteria and interview folks
<nigelb> Because we rarely have people come to us :)
<nigelb> we = Behind the Circle
<jono> will be a few mins
<jono> dpm, ^
<dpm> jono, no worries, speak to you in a bit then
<jono> dpm, all set
<jono> dpm, skype
<dpm> jono, ok
<kim0> nigelb: I am getting some responses and emailing the guys some questions
<kim0> nigelb: the questions on jono's blog basically
<nigelb> kim0: on nice :)
<sense> jcastro: Is it a known bug that Summit doesn't act on changed Launchpad usernames?
<czajkowski> sense: didnt you raise this bug against LD as well
<czajkowski> it's a LP bug
<sense> czajkowski: Ah, yes. Is it?
<sense> Annoying.
<czajkowski> I remember havibg this conversation with you before, you logged the bug
<czajkowski> against the ld
<sense> Yes I did, but I thought it was a bug in the LD, not in Launchpad.
<czajkowski> sense: find the bug and change it to LP and then ask in LP
<sense> czajkowski: OK, maybe that's the best approach indeed. Thanks!
<czajkowski> np :)
<sense> czajkowski: The last comment in bug #625120 does seem to indicate otherwise, though.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625120 in loco-directory "Wrong Launchpad ID when changed "name" (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625120
<czajkowski> sense: why not find that person in LP and tell them the same is happening on summit ?
<sense> I've opened a second task for Summit, this does look like an implementation error at the client side.
<sense> czajkowski: Also, a few days ago you asked me, before logging off, to ask you the next day about the confirmation of Ubuntu NL. It's a bit late, and I have to admit that I haven't been able to follow much lately, but here I am: ping
<sense> I haven't heard anyone talk about the reapproval in Ubuntu NL, nor seen any topic.
<sense> jcastro: Are the questions on the community report wiki page meant for beginners in the international community, or also for the new local community members?
<nigelb> sense: are you sub'd to LP dev list?
<sense> nigelb: Launchpad-dev? No
<nigelb> its  aproblem with with the fact that lp doesn't have an ID thingy
<czajkowski> sense: np
<nigelb> the uniquess etc is handled by login.launchpad.net which is a totally different service
<jcastro> sense, everyone who is a beginner and wants to start helping
<sense> jcastro: OK, thanks.
<nigelb> I think somone gave a solution to use an openid thiny for LD
<nigelb> sense: check the LD bug, there is a solution for this there
<sense> nigelb: But every account has got its own unique ID, which is the actual OpenID.
<nigelb> sense: yeah, were supposed to use the openID instead of LP ID that we do now
<nigelb> so when you change LP id, things start breaking
<nigelb> if you want to know how to do it, I can grep my logs and get back to you
<nigelb> somone did say on irc how to do it
<sense> nigelb: I've always thought that your username-as-OpenID is just a delegate for the real one. Isn't that true?
<nigelb> hold on
<jcastro> Pendulum, sneaking out for lunch, I'll be back in time for the changeover
<jcastro> and I am last today so I will handle that one too. :D
<Pendulum> jcastro: have a good lunch.
<sense> czajkowski: But what is the status of Ubuntu NL right now?
<sense> czajkowski: We need a other meeting, according to <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval>? :S
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> pretty much really, they've had some time to think and work on things,
<nigelb> sense: if you look at source of launchpad.net/~nigelbabu, you'll see https://login.launchpad.net/+id/FEnb7sd => that is my unchangeable openID
<nigelb> so when we want unique identifiers, that id should be used instead of LP ID
<nigelb> (its only visible on launchpad.net, and not on edge)
 * nigelb had some trouble getting "off" edge
<sense> czajkowski: Who are they? It is not clear to me, or clear to most people, who is responsble for the contact and how the preparations are carried out. Still Dennis and Sebastian?
<sense> nigelb: Yes indeed, and that is what the bug report against the LD is about.
<nigelb> looks like we need a similar bug for smmit
<nigelb> *summit
<sense> nigelb: I've opened a new task in the bug report for Summit.
<nigelb> ok, bed time for real before Pendulum kicks me off IRC :)
<sense> It's probably using a lot of the same code there, so i gifugred it would be appropriate.
<sense> nigelb: sleep well! :)
<nigelb> sense: It is appropriate, I think same team as well :)
<sense> IS?
<nigelb> nah,
<nigelb> Daviey, mhall, cjohns ton, etc
<nigelb> (the ubuntu website team folks)
<czajkowski> sense: the NL team contacts.
<Pendulum> nigelb: it'd be for your own good!
<sense> czajkowski: The two guys who frequent the forums the least. :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: I thought you wanted the visa!
<nigelb> ok ok, bed time
<czajkowski> sense: well a lot of teams who are left pending or unapproved do usually make some form of contact by now
<sense> czajkowski: Have you heard from them?
<czajkowski> no
<sense> great...
<jcastro> sense, you're up next!
<sense> jcastro: OK!
<sense> I'm ready!
<jcastro> testing, testing
<czajkowski> loud and clear
<JFo> ejat be flapin
<jcastro> 15 minutes till my session!
<sense> nervous? :)
<jcastro> excited!
<highvoltage> jcastro is too much of a pro to still get nervous :)
<sense> go jcastro!
<JFo> \o/
<sense> Ouch, that pro Kubuntu blog on Planet Ubuntu does feel a bit nasty.
<sense> "Are you tired of having random stuff appended to your emails? Are you tired of having decision made behind your back?"
<sense> "Kubuntu does not only not append stuff to your emails, it also provides you with the means to change things that you do not like about the default setup. And should you care to improve the defaults for everyone, then you can do so by taking part in the decision-making process. For Kubuntu discusses important changes before they get implemented."
<AlanBell> paultag: PM?
<highvoltage> sense: it's not like the signature thing ever made it to any release
<sense> highvoltage: yeah
<sense> A bit bad taste, that blog post.
<pleia2> it read like a joke to me
<highvoltage> I think it was a good blog post, he should've just focussed more on the possitive instead
<highvoltage> (it's not like KDE or Kubuntu is perfect either)
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> (we all know the only perfect one is Xubuntu)
<sense> pleia2: Aren't you a Debian sysadmin? :)
<pleia2> well, yes
<highvoltage> yeah. Xubuntu has no community problems and their artwork is always in before artwork freeze :)
<highvoltage> (I actually hope that Xubuntu gets its problems sorted out over the next release)
<sense> Is there an XFCE release of Debian?
<highvoltage> sense: when you install debian it asks you which desktop environment you want, xfce is in the list.
<pleia2> desktop-wise debian just does gnome
<sense> highvoltage: Maximum choice! :)
<pleia2> oh does it now?
<pleia2> neato
<highvoltage> pleia2: for a long time now :)
<pleia2> I don't think I've ever actually selected the "desktop" option in debian come to think of it
<highvoltage> default is gnome though
<pleia2> none of my debian servers have guis of course, and my debian laptop was another sparse install that I just ploped xorg and fluxbox on
<highvoltage> ah, then you wouldn't have seened that :)
<pleia2> yeah
<sense> jono: Wonderful blog post!
<jono> thanks sense :-)
<jono> brb, grabbing lunch
<jono> jcastro, can you call me on my phone to discuss UDS?
<sense> jono: Jorge is in an UADW session atm.
<jono> ahhh np
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> how do I +v someone again?
<pleia2> /msg chanserv voice #channel nickname
<jcastro> I typed too fast!
<sense> jcastro: and the people understood too fast, because otherwise theere would have been more questions!
<jcastro> or my subject was too advanced?
<jcastro> or the docs are too awesome
<jcastro> >_>
<jcastro> <_<
<czajkowski> alison is on a mailing roll this evening
<JFo> alison rawks
<jcastro> indeed
<JFo> \m/
<sense> jcastro: Face it, you've made daily builds too easy, there is just too little to say about it!
<JFo> unless it fails
<JFo> then there is too much
<jcastro> I didn't abentley and rockstar did!
<jcastro> hey sense
<jcastro> I just turn off the banshee app indicator
<jcastro> ONE LESS ICON, SOUND MENU FOR THE WIN
<sense> jcastro: Hurray! Die icons!
<sense> Die!
<czajkowski> heh
<sense> The Sound Menu is awesome.
<doctormo> sense: I haven't seen it yet, I wonder how it will compare to my current setup
<jcastro> you on 10.04?
<sense> doctormo: You will need to learn to click the sound menu rather than the music player's icon, but it's worth it.
<jcastro> I wish the buttons were a tad bigger
<jcastro> it's hard to hit the pause sometimes
<jcastro> though I have multimedia keys
<doctormo> sense: I don't click on the music player's icon right now, I use Music Applet with a simple Prev Play/Pause Next configuration on the bottom bar.
<sense> Ah, the music applet!
<jcastro> yeah, music applet is quite cool
<sense> Well, that's probably a bit quicker than the Sound Menu
<jcastro> you can't beat dedicated keys on the keyboard, but not every kb has them
<sense> true
<jcastro> sometimes I skip so fast notify-osd gets behind!
<doctormo> jcastro: Yes, still on 10.04, won't be on 10.10 until it's released.
<jcastro> I'll have a new machine soon so I can keep a stable release around
<sense> It's very easy to outrun Notify OSD. I really hope it will get another look for Natty. The fact that music players have to reuse old notifications in order to be timed correctly, because Notify OSD doesn't follow the spec, is horrible.
<doctormo> jcastro: Us poor lower class unemployed have to scavenge what machines we can ;-)
<jcastro> are the right notify-osd bugs assigned to klattimer sense?
<sense> jcastro: I haven't looked at Notify OSD bugs for a long time, so I cannot tell.
<sense> Anyway, I'm going to shut down, watch some tv to see if we've really got a new (way too right-wing) government 3 months and 3 weeks after the elections.
<sense> Good night!
<czajkowski> Team reports reminder
<nhandler> Rock on czajkowski, I'll send an email tonight
<pleia2> ah, thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> all teams and councils folks
<czajkowski> lets get more than last month and make me and nhandler happy
<czajkowski> nhandler: what was last months stats ?
<nhandler> czajkowski: I can check later (I'm not at home)
<czajkowski> nhandler: no bother
<czajkowski> who ever ted gould is, he fills my inbox up swiftly!
<jono> jcastro, let's roll
<jono> skype
<JFo> czajkowski, lol
<czajkowski> JFo: I'd just gone and read all the bugs, and he comes from nowehere and 12 more appeared
<JFo> hahahahaha
<JFo> Ted is awesome
<czajkowski> JFo: I'm sure he waits and his replies all in one go and they appear in an inbox all in one go, to make sure people knows he means business :)
<JFo> heh, I think it is as he gets to a topic
<JFo> he has tons that he works on
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> then goes
<czajkowski> bang
<JFo> so it is probably round-robin
<czajkowski> bang
<czajkowski> bang
<JFo> heh
<czajkowski> bang
<czajkowski> DONE
<paultag> AlanBell, sure
<paultag> AlanBell, send one my way whenever
<jcastro> jono: ok, signing in
<jcastro> jono: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n
<doctormo> I can't imagine having any topics to create this UDS, must be a first for a while.
<doctormo> nigelb: ping
<Pendulum> doctormo: he's asleep
<Pendulum> I'd say try in an hour, but he has to make a train to get to his visa appointment early
<cjohnston> ive got topics doctormo
<cjohnston> I just gotta figure out how to do them this time
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> doctormo: can you join #ubuntu-locoteams?
<cjohnston> doctormo: nm
<nigelb> Pendulum: Thanks :)
 * nigelb is awake now :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: okay :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: what is it that I hear when I ring you?
<Pendulum> also, why is the message I get when you ignore the call in English?
<Pendulum> (it was a "your call cannot go through" message)
<nigelb> Pendulum: When you ring me, you're probably hearing "I'm Alive"
<nigelb> And If I don't pick the call, you get a message about "The person you're calling cannot be reached" or something of that sort
<Pendulum> yes
<Pendulum> it was the fact that it was in English that surprised me
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> Vodafone :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: when do we have to poke you and tell you to get offline and get to your train :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-29
<doctormo> cjohnston: I'm back from a loco thing. do you need me?
<doctormo> nigelb: I forgot what I needed to tell you, but if you're here I will try and remember.
<doctormo> Oh right, the websuite commit thing for lernid
<ScottL> i thought i had found a "team reporting" package on launchpad today at work, but now can't find it...am i daft?
<ScottL> nm, found it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-teamreports
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<Pendulum> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> Pendulum: nigel off to see about his visa? /me crosses fingers
<Pendulum> duanedesign: he made it onto the train according to his last text to me
<duanedesign> :)
<doctormo> nigelb, paultag, jcastro and czajkowski: You guys are all top 5 community team chatter boxes in my irc report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502429/
<doctormo> You can tell who is usually super verbose too, ScottL takes that honour averaging 15 words per message.
<doctormo> If you guys notice some aliasing problems, that code is tricky and it could always do with more tweaking.
<cjohnston> doctormo: !fail   im not even on it
<cjohnston> you should do that in -locoteams doctormo
<doctormo> cjohnston: It's not perfect, I'm still working out why some people disapear and others are there twice.
<cjohnston> ;-)
<duanedesign> doctormo: cool
<duanedesign> doctormo: we have something similar for #ubuntu-beginners. Kinda fun stats to look at
<duanedesign> doctormo: haha, paultag is high on the list in that channel too http://lukjad007.homeunix.org/ircstats/ubuntu-beginners/
* maco changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): AppDeveloperWeek, OpenWeek Call for Speakers, Release Parties, UDS Prep || Happy birthday, pleia2!
<kim0> morning ubuntians
<dpm> morning everyone!
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey, look who's here
<dpm> good morning dholbach, welcome back!
<dholbach> internet at my parents' place didn't work, so I had to drive over to a friend's place - I wasn't slacking! :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> yeah, yeah....
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<dpm> fine!, how was your holiday?
<czajkowski> dholbach: welcome back !
<dholbach> it was absolutely fantastic
<dholbach> never found friendlier and more helpful people on the planet
<dholbach> I didn't find any terrorists :)
<dpm> :-)
<ara> morning dholbach!
<ara> dholbach, welcome back!
<dholbach> hola ara
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<ara> dholbach, good thanks! glad to hear you had a great time
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * dpm hugs dholbach!
<kim0> dholbach: Welcome back man!
<kim0> yaay
<dholbach> heya kim0
<kim0> Had fun there ? :)
 * kim0 reading what you've written up there
<kim0> oh cool .. looks like you had fund
<kim0> fun*
<dholbach> kim0, I totally had fun there - it was amazing
<kim0> Awesome :)
<dholbach> kim0, but I didn't see everything, so I need to go back one day
<dholbach> insha'allah :)
<kim0> hehe insha'Allah indeed
<vish> yay! return of *the* dholbach ! :D
<vish> dholbach: you dont know how many people get disappointed when they realized you aernt around ;)
<dholbach> vish, haha, not really - people were surely glad they had a bit of peace while I was gone :)
<vish> dholbach: havent seen many of those, but *I*'m getting a bit tired of giving out your return date ;p
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> thanks
<nigelb> omg! dholbach is back!
<nigelb> dholbach: WELCOME BACK!
<dholbach> hey nigelb :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Had awesome fun? I heard you came on the newspaper :)
<dholbach> yeah, I gave a talk in Esfahan
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Anyway, great to have you back
<czajkowski> nigelb: get the visa ?
<nigelb> I shall hound you for pictures later
<nigelb> czajkowski: Interview tomorrow morning
<czajkowski> ah thought it was tday
<czajkowski> *today
<nigelb> czajkowski: nah, just getting to the city today
<nigelb> Also, I had an awesome train journey today! I <3 trains :)
<dholbach> dpm, thanks for doing the listadmin duties :)
<nigelb> haha doctormo, me and czajkowski seem to be the top chatterboxes here
<nigelb> czajkowski: Recovred from conference?
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, any time. It was easy, I just marked everything as spam. I guess the lists have been a bit silent these last days :P
<dholbach> dpm, awesome :)
<dholbach> pleia2, Happy Birthday! :)
<dholbach> brb
<nigelb> oh
<nigelb> pleia2: Happy Birthday!
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> nigelb: glad you had a safe trip
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, thanks :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i wish we had more trains in the US.  :\
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, it was a very comfortable trip.  I <3 trains.
<nigelb> There were like 3 kids in the seats around me
<nigelb> and they were all running and playing and shouting - fun times.
<nigelb> They reminded of me several years back :p
 * czajkowski has just seent he new banner and table cloth for approved Teams 
<czajkowski> SNAZZY
<nigelb> oh, Nice :)
<czajkowski> yup
<duanedesign> my loco is finally starting to get active again. Got some new members who are interested in getting involved.
<duanedesign> been almost a year since I have been able to have 'Get Loco approved' as one of my goals.
<czajkowski> duanedesign: if you ever need a hand
<czajkowski> or want to bang some ideas out just let me know
<czajkowski> you can pm or mail me or skype
<duanedesign> thank you very much czajkowski
<nigelb> czajkowski: I'll probably take that offer, but can I hound you at UDS instead?
<duanedesign> som of the people getting to orlando around the same time as me have some similar interests. Looks like the cab ride to the hotel could be fun :)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> good stuff anything I can help with just ask
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> i've also made plans to go have beers with several people. I dont drink, lol. But the beverage isnt important. Besides 'we will have a beer' isnt necesarily a literal statement
<popey> \o/ beer
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> that is awesome popey
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> duanedesign: so true!
<czajkowski> it's a social thing
<czajkowski> though I drank a lot at the weekend so think I need a break again
<duanedesign> popey: do you still get the screencast ML?
<popey> yes
<popey> mmmmm, guinness in dublin last weekend was so yummy
<duanedesign> gusiness is good bear
<duanedesign> lol, beert
<duanedesign> ugh
<popey> you been drinking? :)
<duanedesign> b-e-e-r
<duanedesign> whew got it
<duanedesign> popey: got someone who is making quite a few screencasts. they are getting better. Still need to work on his script a bit. Lots of umms and akward pauses.
<popey> yeah, i saw a couple
<popey> I have scripted a few new ones
<nigelb> popey: haha, good stuff
<popey> ooo hello dholbach you back?
<nigelb> popey: did you end up reaching dublin last weekend? :p
<popey> we did
<nigelb> and did you put porn in his bag? :P
<popey> hehe, no
<duanedesign> off to get breakfast....mmmm doughnuts <insert popeys link>
<popey> tempted to put a windows magazine in there
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> much worse than porn
<nigelb> the shame of getting caught with a windows magazine!
<duanedesign> :D
<dholbach> popey, yep, thanks :)
<dholbach> popey, how are you?
<popey> good good!
 * dholbach → lunch
<duanedesign> didnt someone have a blog post on Wacom Bamboo tablets
<duanedesign> on Planet Ubuntu
<duanedesign> aha it was [d]octormo
 * nigelb cant believe popey actually looks at the sounder list
<popey> I'm a moderator, I have to
<nigelb> ahh
<nigelb> popey: Also, that tweet had an extra '.', which blocks it from linking correctly :)
<popey> bah
<nigelb> heh
<popey> nigelb: the dot in front was intentional
<nigelb> popey: oh? because you don't want to link hem?
<nigelb> *them
<popey> no, thats not it
<popey> the dot means everyone sees the tweet
<popey> not just the recipient
<nigelb> Ah.  Oh.  Does the recipient get to see too?
<popey> yes
<popey> recipient always sees because I @them
<nigelb> aaaah
<ScottL> lol doctormo
<ScottL> i
<ScottL> do
<ScottL> not
<ScottL> ;)
<AlanBell> popey: doesn't everyone see the tweet anyway?
<popey> no
<popey> many people filter out @replies where the @ is the first character
<AlanBell> I had no idea that was possible
<nigelb> wow, the photos are beautiful from Daniel's trip :)
<akgraner> jcastro, Pendulum I've added you as helpers for today's sessions as well - not sure I will be online when the day starts  - but had a great 1st day at Grace Hopper can't wait to see what today brings
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> make sure you blog about your day!
<Pendulum> ok
<akgraner> I came back home to get some Ubuntu CD's as Stormy had plenty of Fedora and openSuse ones
<akgraner> jcastro, doing that now :-)
<dholbach> hola jcastro
<jcastro> omg you are back!!!!
<dholbach> :-D
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> jcastro: now you can take a break and assign all your tasks to him :p
<jcastro> woo
<akgraner> dholbach, lives! :-)  want me to add you as a helper to the rest of app dev week as well :-)  (I have to ask you know)
<dholbach> akgraner, I'm recovering from under a pile of 10000 emails
<dholbach> akgraner, let's say "I don't know"
<nigelb> We all know "I don't know" = "yes, please" :p
<randa> akgraner, I can send you more if you need.... I was waiting for Rick Spencer's answer to send the Cd's... but he never came back to me with the quantity
<akgraner> dholbach, hehe - :-)
<dholbach> nigelb, feel free to take my spot
<nigelb> dholbach: I was originally supposed, but not in town :)
 * nigelb has a beach to visit in the evening :p
<akgraner> randa, it's just today and tomorrow now :-) if they can be there in the am that would be great
<akgraner> there is a whole Open Source track tomorrow
<Pendulum> nigelb: thanks for rubbing that in :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: haha
<randa> no akgraner it is too late now. I am saying that you can use all you have and then I can send YOU more. But the CDS are sent from Holland so they wont get there by tomorrow
<akgraner> randa, DOH!  yes please can you end me some more
<akgraner> I'll be using all the ones I have for sure
<randa> of course akgraner :)
<akgraner> randa, thank you!!!
<nhandler> Welcome back dholbach
<dholbach> thanks nhandler
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> hey dholbach!! you are back!
<dholbach> yes :)
<nigelb> dholbach: That is a beautiful photoset :)
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<akgraner> dholbach, you take the BEST pictures
<dholbach> akgraner, I'm not sure about that, but I'm glad you like them :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Did you actually recieve that many tea invites? ;)
<dholbach> nigelb, very very close to it
<nigelb> O_O
<nigelb> oh, hahah http://picasaweb.google.com/daniel.holbach/Iran#5522295781320593506
<dholbach> I met the friendliest people on the planet there
<nigelb> Also, lol @ http://picasaweb.google.com/daniel.holbach/Iran#5522295934244071234
<nigelb> dholbach: the first picture I linked should be on your FB :)
<dholbach> nigelb, not sure :)
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> dude those pics look awesome
<jcastro> dholbach: did you meet murat on the way there?
<Pendulum> dholbach: do you know Persian?
 * nigelb liked that really big cone icecream
<Pendulum> (just was noticing the photos of the bookshop and stuff)
<nigelb> Is persian = arabic?
<Pendulum> nigelb: they don't speak arabic in Iran, they speak Persian
<Pendulum> different language
<nigelb> Pendulum: I can only recognize arabic numbers, but the pictures of numbers were arabic and I could make them out
<nigelb> maybe they share same alphabets or something
<Pendulum> they may
<nigelb> ah, numbers are similar
<nigelb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Persian_keyboard_layout,_unshifted.gif
<dholbach> Pendulum, I started learning it and learnt a bit more there - how about you? do you know any? persian?
<dholbach> Persian uses the arabic alphabet but has 4 letters more
<dholbach> and through common history and intermingling culture a lot of words are the same
<Pendulum> dholbach: no. I suspect it'd be difficult for me to learn over here without raising suspicion (plus as I'm sure I'd never get to go to Iran, I don't know where I'd use it)
<Pendulum> dholbach: was just curious :)
<nigelb> If I get lost, all I know how to say in arabic is "I don't know arabic"
<Pendulum> heh
<dholbach> Pendulum, raising suspicion, maybe :)
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> although I saw americans in Iran too
<jcastro> JFo: are you awake yet big country?
<nigelb> I thought JFo was on taiwan time
<nigelb> (still!)
<JFo> jcastro, I am
<jcastro> I knew it!
<Pendulum> dholbach: there can't have been that many. I looked into what it takes to get a visa as an American and I couldn't figure out how I'd qualify as "tourist" does not seem to be a valid visa option
<JFo> nigelb, I am sleeping on US Eastern, but my body is still very much Taiwan time
<nigelb> JFo: lol
<JFo> :)
<dholbach> Pendulum, that's the checkbox I used on my application form, hm
<Pendulum> and regarding languages, I am very sadly only fluent in English and know some French and a very tiny bit of Dutch
<Pendulum> dholbach: it's specific to US, I think
<dholbach> it had "[ ] pilgrimage" too
<Pendulum> dholbach: somehow I think when your country calls their country the 'Axis of Evil' and calls for imposing lots of sanctions, they're less likely to want you in their country ;-)
<Pendulum> or maybe the US doesn't want Americans going over, which is also possible
<jcastro> JFo: stackexchange is launching for real on 10.10 with a real theme and domain, etc. I think you guys are all set.
<jcastro> you have enough rep to kill junk
<JFo> jcastro, sweet
<dholbach> Pendulum, everybody I talked to was able to differentiate between "person from country" and "government of country"
<nigelb> jcastro: Oh, WOW
<jcastro> JFo: make sure your voting good stuff up, it's fast, for example kees is new has some nice answers
<JFo> k
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah mt is working on the theme, it's apparently hot
<nigelb> \o/
<Pendulum> dholbach: sorry, I meant more that the government of said country doesn't want you
<nigelb> jcastro: No wonder folks are pissed at Ubuntu being successful in stackexchange - we're way more awesome that we think we are
<nigelb> *than
<jcastro> having wine questions answered by the wine maintainer is also a nice bonus, so feel free to vote scott ritchie up
<dholbach> Pendulum, ah ok - yeah, maybe - although I'm sure there's ways to get in there
<jcastro> nigelb: I live to make people hate me. :)
<Pendulum> dholbach: I suspect if I suddently became a scholar (in a non-threatening way) or started a travel program or something, it'd be fine ;-)
<nigelb> jcastro: heh :)
<Pendulum> dholbach: and I plan on living a long time so who knows what may chance in the next 30 years
<Pendulum> *change
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> Pendulum, get an invitation letter from somebody of the ubuntu community :)
<Pendulum> dholbach: haha. that might be the best idea yet ;-)
<nigelb> dholbach: plan a uds there :p
<JFo> I'd love to visit Iran
<Pendulum> dholbach: I just like travel and meeting new people and stuff
<JFo> tons of ancient things to see and experience
<Pendulum> :)
<dholbach> and the people are so incredibly hospitable
<Pendulum> JFo: did you see the Rick Steves special on Iran?
<JFo> Pendulum, I have not
<JFo> need to though
<dholbach> I met people in the morning in a tea house, they paid my breakfast and showed me their city for the rest of the day and didn't allow me to pay anything
<dholbach> etc etc etc
<JFo> wow, very nice
<nigelb> WOW
<dholbach> stuff like that happened to me every single day, multiple times
<Pendulum> JFo: it's quite good. although before the last Iranian election. I wanted to go to Iran before seeing it and really wanted to go to Iran after seeing it
<nigelb> I can vouch for middle east hospitality any day :)
<JFo> Pendulum, I can imagine
<nigelb> JFo: wow, ubuntu gamer is nice
<nigelb> ah, ohso
<JFo> oh BTW, in unrelated news... 11 days left till 10.10.10
<jcastro> nigelb: I've been talking with one of the SE guys over email, they're pretty impressed how we runs things there.
<Pendulum> JFo: that's scary
<JFo> tomorrow is 10 days till 10.10.10
<jcastro> they wanted to get us out of beta earlier than all the others as an example on how to do it right
<czajkowski> no pressure
<JFo> :P
<jcastro> we opted for 10.10 instead
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, that is awesome :)
<nigelb> Oh, I just noticed Ubuntu discussion on my facebook feed from non-ubuntu folks
<nigelb> I was like wow, these are my juniors talking about Ubuntu and forums, etc
<nigelb> I linked them to SE :D
<nigelb> g44
<jcastro> jes
<jcastro> send them ALL TO ME
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> gladly :)
<jcastro> someone asked the perfect question
<jcastro> http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4868/what-is-the-difference-between-upstream-and-downstream-when-referring-to-who-to-g
<jcastro> I was like "what ... what are the chances?!?!"
<jcastro> that's what I do!
<nigelb> jcastro: that one's specifically for you :D
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> I know!
<jcastro> the bummer is
<nigelb> you asked the question? :p
<jcastro> I've been waiting to hit 2000, because that's the threshold for getting access to the mod tools
<jcastro> and I hit the rep cap yesterday (you can only gain 200 in one day to avoid gaming the system)
<jcastro> so now I am stuck at 1952, lol
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> so those 14 upvotes went into the ether
<jcastro> woo, someone just +1'ed me!
<nigelb> I should participate in Se more.
<JFo> jcastro, that was me :)
<scott-work> doctormo: ping
<scott-work> ubuntu studio is now team reporting :)
<akgraner> Catch you all in a bit - back to Atlanta I go :-) woo hoo!!!
<czajkowski> scott-work: whooo this makes me and nhandler very happy
<scott-work> czajkowski: good :)
 * vish wonders how stackexchange is different from Ubuntuforums
 * vish reads http://meta.ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/257/i-am-new-here-how-does-stackexchange-work
<jcastro> I made a video dude!
<JFo> wooo
<vish> oh! yea, I'm lazy :D
 * vish watches video instead
<popey> login.launchpad.net seems broken
<popey> when i try to logon to loco.ubuntu.com
<popey> anyone else getting this?
<popey> OpenID transaction in progress... (which takes ages)
<jcastro> messed up for me too
<vish> hmm , i cant login into stackexchange either with open id..
<jcastro> I think we broke the internet
<popey> jcastro: fix it
 * JFo kicks it while it is down
 * popey pokes jfo with bug 642792
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642792 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ALT+PrtSc not recognised (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 412)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642792
 * JFo looks
<JFo> popey, you running X?
<popey> ya
<JFo> hmmm
<popey> (I am not at the machine exhibiting the issue right now)
<JFo> popey, see #u-k
 * vish can confirm popey's bug too.. and  JFo , it haz a dup too  ;)
<JFo> vish, I recognize it
<vish> JFo: oh, i meant, i'm now on the sys with the problem
<JFo> heh
<vish> jcastro: one thing i like about stackexchange is you dont need to create a new account.. your /future/ video could have been about using gmail/yahoo id.. much easier for new folks to start using it
<vish> s/been/be
<jcastro> vish: they're working on putting the ubuntuone thing there like a button like google and yahoo
<jcastro> so it's easier for people to just use their ubuntu id
<czajkowski> popey broken the internet
<popey> \o/
<JFo> he kept hitting ALT+PrtSc
<JFo> :P
<vish> lol!
<jcastro> cyphermox: I'm going to kill you
<JFo> uh oh
<jcastro> "Good idea. I think making sure connman and network-manager can be used
<jcastro> interchangeably is a good thing, regardless of the choices made w/r/t
<jcastro> which GUI will be default where. After all, having choice is the
<jcastro> fundamental idea behind open source ;)"
<jcastro> no dude, pick the best one
<jcastro> so I don't have to care about that crap
<JFo> heh
<JFo> my perspective is make one work and tell me to use that
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> right
<JFo> "variety creates the headache of having to choose" -JFo
<jcastro> also, open source isn't about choice. That's just made up.
<jcastro> open source is about open source
<JFo> lol
<jcastro> "OpenOffice's future was doomed from the day when Oracle acquired SUN Microsystems."
<jcastro> http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/future-ubuntu-releases-will-be-shipped.html
<jcastro> because the future was bright for OOo before!
<cyphermox> jcastro, hehe :D
<JFo> :)
<cyphermox> jcastro, my plan is to make the network backend irrelevant, so I guess for the GUI there would be just one :)
<JFo> highlander gui
<cyphermox> JFo, exactly ;)
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> dholbach: I don't know if you noticed, but not only did we finish off the AppDevWeek schedule, we had to add another row of slots!
<dholbach> jcastro, there's a couple of folks who replied and said they can't make their slots
<dholbach> but I think akgraner is aware of it
<dholbach> thanks a lot for looking into it everybody!
<jcastro> I moved the ruby one to friday
<jcastro> that's the only one I am aware of
<AlanBell> thursday 18:00 is still open
<AlanBell> and friday 16:00
<AlanBell> but yeah, lots of classes going on and being awesome
<Pendulum> friday can be thought of as a bathroom break :P
<jono> morning all
<jono> welcome back dholbach! :-)
<dholbach> heya jono
<dholbach> thanks jono
<jcastro> call today?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, kim0, dpm lets try mumble
<dholbach> yep
<jcastro> ok
<jono> hey dpm
<kim0> ok
<jcastro> jono: we can hear you
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, kim0, dpm can you guys hear me?
<jcastro> and each other
<kim0> jono: can do
<dholbach> jono, yes
<jcastro> check the mute!
<dholbach> jcastro, kim0, dpm: do you guys use UNE?
<kim0> no
<dpm> dholbach, I do on my netbook
<kim0> although I want to play with it
<dholbach> how do I get the mumble window to show up? :)
<dpm> dholbach, I don't know, I've never used it there
<dholbach> dpm, kim0, jcastro, jono: http://picasaweb.google.com/daniel.holbach/Iran :)
<jcastro> jono: your mic is hot
<doctormo> jcastro: warning, out of context!
<JFo> heh
<JFo> ENOCONTEXT
<sense> good afternoon
<highvoltage> good afternoon sense
<sense> hi highvoltage
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityReview/Sep2010
<jono> dholbach, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityReview/Sep2010/Packaging
<jcastro> for 11.04 dholbach will make debhelper8!
<dholbach> jcastro, not sure about that :-P
<jono> dpm, you are breaking up a lot
<jcastro> dpm: you totally cut out
<jono> I recommend you finish this conversation on IRC
<dpm> jono, jcastro, yeah, let's do that
<dpm> jono, dholbach, kim0, jcastro, bye!
<dpm> (crappy mumble)
<kim0> dpm: bye
<jcastro> ok my friends, I call it a LUNCHTIME
<dholbach> alright my friends, I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<czajkowski> whoooooooo Good Karma has arrived!!!
<sense> czajkowski: In what form did it manifest itself?
<doctormo> sense: My wife is good Kama.
<sense> doctormo: Yeah, we know you're lucky already! :)
<doctormo> How are you sense and what are you up to?
<sense> doctormo: I'm fine, and I'm busy with finding out what I was supposed to be working again (I really should use GTG again).
<sense> Maybe I should pay some attention to the Deluge AppInd, but that bug is so nasty!
<doctormo> sense: I have plenty of things I could give to you to work on :-P
 * sense runs away and hides before doctormo can say anything more.
<doctormo> I've been playing with a drag and drop uploader in firefox, which is very interesting.
<sense> Is it easy to make it workable?
<doctormo> sense: Yes and no, it's made in such a way as to make some things easy and other things no so much.
<duanedesign> what sense is taking requests for taking work off our hands :)
<sense> No!
<JFo> doctormo, all I heard was "sense is taking requests for taking work off our hands" :)
<sense> No!
<JFo> heh
 * czajkowski does a little dance !
 * czajkowski pours a very large JD and no coke and a ton of ice! 
<czajkowski> nyommy
<JFo> :-/
<czajkowski> JFo: I wish I had coke too
 * JFo drop ships a coke to czajkowski 
<czajkowski> whoo
<JFo> <-can't drink JD... would be fighting inanimate objects
 * czajkowski and JD are best of buddies
<czajkowski> nyommie
<doctormo> That reminds me, I have a chocolate manhatten in the freezer waiting to be drunk.
<czajkowski> a what ?
<doctormo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattan_%28cocktail%29
<czajkowski> odd
<doctormo> My wife has convinced me that if I'm going to stay home without a job all day, then I should be able to make cocktails as in the 50s.
<cjohnston> doctormo jcastro jono https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-directory  New LoCo Directory Mailing List
<doctormo> joined, tah
<cjohnston> ;-)
<jono> cjohnston, sweet!
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> jono: LD is lookin quite nice!
<jono> cjohnston, it looks awesome!
<czajkowski> pleia2: Happy Birthday!!!
<pleia2> thanks czajkowski :)
<highvoltage> happy birthday pleia2! hope you have a great year!
<pleia2> thanks!
<jcastro> jono: seif moved his class so I am sending the appdevweek people to your show, so say hi! (In about 3 minutes)
<jcastro> and then we'll resume app week
 * czajkowski got a job 
<JFo> grats czajkowski!!
<cjohnston> yay!
<duanedesign> congrats czajkowski
<duanedesign> czajkowski: hopefully now it is my turn :)
<pleia2> yay czajkowski!
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> thanks folks
<duanedesign> pleia2: happy B-day
<cjohnston> happy bday pleia2
<duanedesign> pleia2: ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪ happy birthday pleia2 ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪
<JFo> go pleia2, it's your birthday...
<pleia2> thanks duanedesign, cjohnston :)
<duanedesign> jono is posting a link to a picture of hime with hair :D
<cjohnston> post it here
<duanedesign> http://www.severedfifth.com/2008/06/29/taking-a-trip-down-memory-lane/
<JFo> holy hairy jono batman!
<cjohnston> lol
<highvoltage> czajkowski: whohoo!
<jcastro> I wonder why my mails to -devel still go in the mod queue, I'm sending from ubuntu.com and I've been subbed for like 4 years
<cjohnston> maybe its a hint
<cjohnston> ;-)
<czajkowski> jcastro: message length ?
<jcastro> I don't think it's that
<scott-work> doctormo: are you around yet?
<nhandler> jcastro: I think in the moderation email it mentions the reason
<jcastro> "Post by non-developer to moderated list."
<maco> you have to get someone to whitelist you
<maco> email the admins (bottom of listinfo page)
<jcastro> ahh, thanks!
<doctormo> scott-work: back
<scott-work> doctormo:  how is your tablet packaging coming along?  are you close to getting it into the ubuntu repositories?
<doctormo> scott-work: I haven't had any response or communication so far.
<scott-work> doctormo:  have you filed a bug to get it into the repositories?
<scott-work> doctormo: we could also talk to someone at the debian mulitmedia team about it as well
<doctormo> ok
<doctormo> no I don't think
<scott-work> doctormo: sorry, my webchat window buggered on me
<ScottL> doctormo, i would really like to position myself and Ubuntu Studio as strong advocates for your package
<ScottL> doctormo, i would really like to get it into the archives so that it can be included in Ubuntu Studio :)
<doctormo> ScottL: This would be the wizardpen user space driver.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-30
<ScottL> doctormo, aye
<ScottL> doctormo, i'm even saving my pennies to purchase a tablet as well ;)
<doctormo> ScottL: Did I tell you who the debian guy was?
<ScottL> alessio tregelio (sp)?
<nhandler> ScottL: I see you added a team report, don't forget to update the September2010 team report page if you want your September report to get included
<ScottL> ah yes, thank you nhandler
<ScottL> nhandler, i should also be updating the team member for the team report as well
<doctormo> I'm going to do a blog post eventually about the nature of systematics and I'm thinking of using team reports as an anti-example.
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, sorry to hear you can't come
<nigelb> dholbach: heh, no issues.  Remote ftw :)
<akgraner> dholbach, are you still digging out of the massive amounts of email?
<dholbach> akgraner, I was just back one day :)
<dholbach> still lots of mails to reply to
<akgraner> I heard the delete key works wonders :-)
<akgraner> just teasing
<nigelb> hah
<dholbach> haha
<akgraner> well reminders have been sent to all the session leaders for today and I added Stephen Kelly's IRC nick to the calendar for his session so all that should be good to go - I'll be working the booth again today so not likely to be online much but I'll try
<dholbach> thanks a bunch akgraner
<dholbach> you rock!
<nigelb> wait, only 11 slots for open week - wow
<akgraner> nigelb, yep
 * nigelb tries to get a kubuntu session
<nigelb> highvoltage: up for an edubuntu session?
<akgraner> I just sent out a reminder to the UW list asking for session suggestions and/or session leaders
<duanedesign> i need to try and verify if i can do a session...
<nigelb> akgraner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep There is one session in /prep
 * duanedesign adds it to his ToDo
<nigelb> can you get in touch with that person (yah, I got him to do one)
<akgraner> nigelb, I'll forward jcastro's email to the various derivative's mailing lists as well
<akgraner> nigelb, yep just saw that
<nigelb> \o/
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> morning nigelb :)
<akgraner> nigelb, they have been emailed :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/
<akgraner> hmm wonder if JFO would be up for an Introduction to Kernel Bug Triaging
<nigelb> he would!
<duanedesign> wow, the libreOffice thread on the forums is quite popular. /me having a hard time getting used to the name.
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> kim0 don't you want to do "A view from the clouds" and Introduce people to all the stuff you are and will be working on
<nigelb> hola czajkowski and kim0 :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, morning!
<czajkowski> akgraner: nigelb hi
<nigelb> akgraner: haha, I like the session title :D
<czajkowski> nigelb: good luck today
<nigelb> czajkowski: nope.  visa denied.
<kim0> morning folks
<czajkowski> nigelb: feck off no way
<duanedesign> czajkowski: right
<akgraner> kim0  - I meant to say Good Morning :-D and wouldn't you like to take the opportunity to lead an  "A view from the clouds" session and Introduce people to all the stuff you are and will be working on and how they can get involved :-D
<kim0> akgraner: :) and that'd be part of ?
<duanedesign> when is Open Week again??
<czajkowski> 11 days away
<duanedesign> thank you
<kim0> akgraner: openweek ?
<duanedesign> czajkowski:  :) me feels lazy for not looking on wiki
<akgraner> kim0, yep Open Week - duanedesign 11-15 of October
<duanedesign> perhaps some coffee is in order
<czajkowski> duanedesign: no bother
<kim0> akgraner: I suppose I could yeah
<kim0> akgraner: let me see what I can do there
 * akgraner thinks of other people to remind of the glorious opportunities Ubuntu Open Provides them :-)
<czajkowski> duanedesign: I'm still on cloud 9 over getting a job
<akgraner> awesome :-)  thank you
<nigelb> czajkowski: wait, you did?
<kim0> akgraner: lol ... glorious
<akgraner> kim0, there are 10 slots left so just pick on to add your name to :-)  Please and thank you!
<akgraner> kim0, upselling :-)
<nigelb> czajkowski: PARTY!!!!
<kim0> czajkowski: congrats ... yay!
<czajkowski> thanks
<akgraner> czajkowski, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
<czajkowski> akgraner: cheers
<akgraner> details pls :-)  Happy dance time!!
<czajkowski> job is promoting open source marketing, speaking to journalists, attending events, and organising events
<czajkowski> it's an open source friendly company
<nigelb> yay
<kim0> czajkowski: wow .. sounds like fun
<dholbach> hola ara, hey kim0
<czajkowski> kim0: yup sounds up my alley :D
<ara> hey dholbach, all!
<kim0> dholbach morning man
<czajkowski> now I just need dad outta hospital and aall is good
<duanedesign> czajkowski: wow, that sounds grat
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<duanedesign> or great, whichever :P
<duanedesign> anyone familiar with 'Kaseya' it is a IT Systems Management Software. /me looking for Open Source alternatives
<nigelb> duanedesign: you need to talk to lyz
<nigelb> she'd know
<duanedesign> ahh, thank you
<akgraner> czajkowski, that sounds like a job designed just for you!  I hope your dad gets well soon as well!
<czajkowski> akgraner: thanks he was complaining of a chest infection turns out he has pneumonia so was admitted to hospital to get some intensive steroids
<akgraner> eek - my thoughts are with you all!
<czajkowski> thnks
<czajkowski> I'm sure he'll be fine, he's just sturbon as hell and is a bad smoker
<akgraner> emailed various managers about Ubuntu Open Week asking them to forward onto their teams as I am sure most of them will be attending release week and flying back home on the 11th or so...
<czajkowski> aye for canonical folks it's possibly not the best week for them
<czajkowski> they ar eprobably in dire need of sleep
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> oh, 10 days to go btw
<akgraner> woo hoo!!!
 * nigelb rewrites
<nigelb> 10 days for 10.10.10
<duanedesign> nigelb: release candidate is today too isn't it?
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> later today :)
<duanedesign> heh
<popey> morning all
<nigelb> morning popey!
<dholbach> akgraner, did you get Milo's mail?
<dholbach> hey popey
<duanedesign> hello popey
<dholbach> hi duanedesign
 * duanedesign hates witing a solution only to have python tell me. md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> hey dholbach how are you
<dholbach> randa, great, thanks - wish I could get back into holidays :-P
<dholbach> randa, and you?
<randa> im fine dholbach, very busy but OK :)
<dholbach> yeah, same here :)
 * dholbach hugs randa
 * randa hugs back
<Pendulum> morning
<duanedesign> morning Pendulum
<AlanBell> happy birthday
<duanedesign> another birthday :)
<Pendulum> thank you :)
<duanedesign> ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪ happy birthday Pendulum ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪
<czajkowski> waiting for an email to arrive all morning is going to make me go grey!
<Pendulum> czajkowski: so go for a walk or something
<czajkowski> ohh Bones Nikita BBT Stuff my dad says are all on tonight
<czajkowski> yay
 * popey slaps duanedesign with a copyright violation notice
 * popey DMCA's duanedesigns ass!
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> popey: ever seen the 90s American tv show Sports Night?
<popey> nope
<Pendulum> it's one of those shows that's about a fictional show and one of the guys gets fined heavily for singing Happy Birthday on air without permission from the copyright holders
<popey> AOL should really just donate that song to the world, I can't imagine many people actually pay the license fee.
<Pendulum> heh
<dholbach> Pendulum, happy birthday! :)
<Pendulum> popey: well in Europe the copyright goes away in 2016
<Pendulum> dholbach: thank you :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: I have a motorbike just like that: http://picasaweb.google.com/daniel.holbach/Iran#5522287541120811458
<highvoltage> (except that it's blue)
<dholbach> highvoltage, nice :)
<akgraner> jcastro, I sent steveire a pm asking if he had any questions before his session today.  He was also included on the reminder email to all the session leads for today as well.  I told him if I wasn't online he could pop into -backstage and ask or ping you and ask as well..
<jcastro> I saw
<akgraner> this is is first time leading an IRC Class...
<jcastro> you sent those way too late last night
<jcastro> I know because i was awake. :)
<akgraner> hehe
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek (Go voluntell people!), Release Parties, UDS Prep || Happy birthday, pleia2!
<dholbach> czajkowski, congratulations
<czajkowski> dholbach: thank you
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> I'll be working with http://siriusit.co.uk/
<AlanBell> the second best open source consultancy in the UK!
<highvoltage> second best... to?
<popey> sarcasm meter has exploded
<jono> hi all
<highvoltage> hi jonorator
<ara> jono, do we have a deadline for this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityReview/Sep2010
<ara> it is very unlikely that I will manage to do it before 10.10
<jcastro> ara: I'm shooting for UDS
<jono> ara, that's fine, pref before UDS
<jono> so we can drive next steps at UDS
<jono> would that work?
<ara> jono, yes, that would work
<jono> thanks ara!
<jcastro> booya, another upstream contact for inkscape!
<dholbach> kim0, you're not on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/410/detail/? :)
<kim0> dholbach: I actually kicked adding the event :)
<kim0> dholbach: they're not sure where it will be held
<dholbach> kim0, ah ok, because your name was not with the attendees :)
<kim0> once it's solid .. I will
<dholbach> :)
<doctormo> jcastro: Will you be hiring him?
<jcastro> no, I just met him!!
<jono> folks, please tweet about what excites you about maverick http://twitter.com/search?q=%23excitedaboutmaverick
<dholbach> ok my friends, I'm going to call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<Pendulum> dholbach: have a good rest of your day :)
<dholbach> you too
<dholbach> Pendulum, and party on
<Pendulum> haha
<Technoviking> woot got Ubuntu with on a new 4u server. have 20TB in one xfs partition
 * nigelb waves !
<jcastro> Technoviking: any recommendations on a home-sized RAID enclosure? I am in the market
<jcastro> aka. boxee preparation
<matti> akgraner: You there? ;]
 * nigelb lols at jcastro's suggestion
<nigelb> 'smoke if you got em'
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> gotta keep it loose, it's IRC, people need to enjoy it!
<jono> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-10-10-release-candidate-available-for-download/
<jono> oh dear
<jono> Ben is causing a ruckus again
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> tell him this
<czajkowski> bah
<jcastro> "dude I've worked with colin for 4 years and trust me, even _I_ don't get a hint."
<jono> yeah, and frankly I trust Colin Watson's judgement over pretty much anyones
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> though, I believe the fedora guys have a process where they preseed their mirrors
<jcastro> and flip one switch that makes the directories public
<czajkowski> And, to be fair, if you were that worried about the links getting out early, perhaps you should work _with_ us and let us know when you're planning on releasing it properly  <----- does he thinkn OMG gets to do the annoucing ?
<jcastro> you can just idle on #ubuntu-release
<jcastro> that's what I do
<jcastro> but it's no big deal, I have enough testing ISOs laying around that a quick zsync finishes the job
<AlanBell> Ben is a master at taking what is on face value a reasonable point, and then using it to make himself come across as a total arsehole
<jcastro> give him a break he's only like 12. :p
<jono> well I have certainly had plenty of pep talks with him, many at 3am my time, but nothing seems to changew
<jono> it's a shame I think Joey does an awesome job
<jono> I really do think OMG!Ubuntu has so much potentially, and I have told Ben he needs to pride the content on accuracy and fact checking, and not turn it into a tabloidy shonky fox news inspired mess
<jcastro> I don't think this one's so bad, if it wasn't them someone else would have done it. People always announce and blog the stuff before it's ready
<AlanBell> indeed
<AlanBell> as I said, he has a point
<jono> jcastro, the main issue is the conduct and attitude
<jcastro> he makes a good point, we kind of hope people just do the right thing, really we should figure that out, it's how he says that that's messed up
<AlanBell> maybe they should host a mirror, or find a friendly mirror, and link to that when it has the .isos
<jcastro> right, or the torrents or whatever
<AlanBell> I actually don't think that squillions of people are going to rush for the RC iso anyway, most people are already running maverick, or will wait for the release
<AlanBell> however this is going to happen again in 11 days time
<jcastro> my idea is best, upgrade a day or two before final, they don't change the ISO anyway unless it's drastic. As you can imagine slangasek didn't like me telling people that. :p
<jcastro> what he really wants is special treatment so he can scoop everyone else
<jcastro> which isn't going to happen
<jcastro> http://comparethemeerkat.com/
<jcastro> OMFG.
<AlanBell> TV adverts on all the time in the UK for that
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye we're going to the MArket bar in dubling to compare the meerkat :)
<jono> jcastro, can we do a call in a few mins
<jcastro> yep
<jono> cheers
<jcastro> signing in, gimme 2 ticks pls
<jono> jcastro, lets do phone, I need to go grab a sarnie
<jcastro> rock and roll
<jcastro> I have a new nexus battery so I can last ALMOST ALL DAY.
<jono> can you call me
<jono> I am heading out
<jcastro> ok
<jono> haha
<jono> cheers dude
<jono> jcastro, try again
<jono> ok heading out the door
<jono> speak soon jcastro
<pleia2> does any centralized list of teams with mentoring programs exist anywhere?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-01
<nhandler> pleia2: Not that I know of
<pleia2> do we think it would be useful (and maintainable)?
<nhandler> pleia2: It wouldn't be too hard to make, but I think the general usecase is that people are looking at the devel wiki pages and follow their links to the mentoring program. I don't know many people who are simply looking for all of the mentoring programs available
<pleia2> nhandler: well it came up with ubuntu women and beginners team, both have people who aren't involved everywhere trying to seek out mentoring programs and things for people who want to get involved
<nhandler> pleia2: I guess it's just the way I think. If I wanted to see if there was a mentoring program in the foo area of the community, I would start at the foo wiki pages, not the mentoring wiki pages.
<pleia2> nhandler: yeah, so when someone in UW or BT says "I want to do foo" I either tell them "go to foo wiki page and see if they have mentoring/helping program" (this usually overwhelms the person and makes them give up), or I have to do it for them and I was half considering having a personal list ;)
<nhandler> pleia2: Well, like I said, it wouldn't be too hard to make such a page (there aren't that many programs). We can then see if it gets used and how much maintainance it requires
<pleia2> sounds good to me, thanks!
<dpm> morning al
<dpm> all
<nhandler> Hey dpm
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek (Go voluntell people!), Release Parties, UDS Prep
<duanedesign> hello dpm
 * nigelb blinks
<nigelb> dpm: are you sure your watch is working?
<dpm> hey nhandler, hey duanedesign
<dpm> hi nigelb :)
<dpm> I'm leaving early today, so I'm just shifting work hours to start a bit earlier too :)
<nigelb> morning :)
<nigelb> nhandler: loco day too?
<nhandler> nigelb: I'll add it once we announce it (so review the announcement email ;) )
<nigelb> oh, right.
<duanedesign> nigel! :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: heya!
<duanedesign> nigelb: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/cli-companion-makes-it-easier-to-use.html
<duanedesign> :D
<nigelb> yay!
<nigelb> I saw you talking to persia the other day about clicompanion :)
<duanedesign> it is nice so many are liking the project
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, your hard work is now being recognized :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: yes. persia is sooo helpful
<duanedesign> nigelb: i even found a couple videos on YouTube. That was interesting because I got to see how people used/navigated the program
<nigelb> yay :)
<nigelb> IRC is soo slient today :/
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> oh, well, spoke to soon :)
<nigelb> Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> laughter for the day :) http://www.jwiltshire.org.uk/content/2010/09/30/locusts/
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<duanedesign> nigelb: thats funny
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i put some funny comments into CLI Companion for km0r3 to find :) Helps break up the monotony
<nigelb> duanedesign: haha, easter eggs
<duanedesign> hmm. I was thinking about doing an open week session. my original idea waws to do something about the different mentor programs and ways you can find help getting involved in the community
<nigelb> +1, that is a /very/ good idea :)
<duanedesign> nigelb:  there is a session on 'How to Contribute to Ubuntu'. I might talk to the ilidrissi.amine and make sure we are not going to be overlapping on out topics
<jono> anyone here have an android phone?
<AlanBell> yup
<jono> want to try http://www.severedfifth.com/releases/apps/ ?
 * AlanBell turns down volume
<jono> haha
<nigelb> lol
 * nigelb hands AlanBell earplugs
<nigelb> AlanBell: good morning :)
<AlanBell> morning nigelb
<AlanBell> it runs
<nigelb> yay
<AlanBell> interesting twitter client!
<AlanBell> the different options in the menu don't seem to do much, all take me to #severedfifth on twitter
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<dholbach> hiya czajkowski
<AlanBell> aloha my future compatriot
<czajkowski> giving a alk later in my old uni
<czajkowski> only remembered last night I ws giving it today at 9
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> morning dholbach, all!
<nigelb> hola ara !
<ara> morning nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_yourself.html
<nigelb> duanedesign: ^^ really good one :)
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: howdy :)
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: morning man
 * kim0 waves morning 
<jono> hey kim0
<kim0> jono: hey .. why aren't you asleep :D
 * nigelb hands jono some ambien; GO TO BED!
<jono> nigelb, hehe
<nigelb> :-)
<jono> headed to bed soon
<jono> finishing up some things
<AlanBell> jono: anything particular you want me to try with the android app?
<duanedesign> nigelb: that was a really good link!
<jono> AlanBell, just if it works
<jono> there should be a tweet that says "Rocking"
<jono> does it show a map?
<jono> ok I am headed to bed
<jono> night, all!
<nigelb> lol, omgubuntu removed cjwatson's comments.
<dpm> wow, I've just learned about http://www.ylmf.org/en/index.html
<dpm> 1.7 million downloads, not bad
<nigelb> whoa, isn't that like against patent laws and copyright?
<dpm> on the wikipedia page it says no one has complained so far
<duanedesign> dpm: i tried to get my parents to use that
<duanedesign> dpm: they refuse to use anything but XP because that is what they know how to use.
<dpm> duanedesign, ah, so you were trying to be sneaky on them... :)
<duanedesign> ;)
<nigelb> haha
 * popey hugs dpm 
 * dpm hugs popey (Deleted Items?) :)
<popey> :)
 * popey points kazade at dpm 
<dpm> hi kazade :)
 * kazade thanks dpm for the "Deleted items" bug :D
<kazade> hi dpm
<dpm> nothing to thank for, the UK translators did the actual work :)
<kazade> :)
<duanedesign> morning popey
<dpm> My only concern is that there might be other places that need translation and that are not supported by language packs, as the now Rubbish Bin is a system folder. But we'll see when the new language packs are out.
<dpm> so, goodbye everyone, have a great weekend!
<akgraner> woo hoo Day 5 of App Dev Week starts in just a few :-)
<dholbach> I'm calling it a day - have a great weekend everyone and see you on monday
 * dholbach gets ready for his mom's 60th birthday party
<dholbach> … and helps with the preparations
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> Have a good weekend :)
<dholbach> nigelb, thanks a lot
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jono> hey all
<akgraner> hey jono!
<nigelb> morning jono
<jono> hey :)
<scott-work> ubuntu studio will be representing in open week :)
<scott-work> hi jono
<jono> hey
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> I see I am fighting a losing battle on -devel
<popey> :)
 * popey kicks jcastro from irc, its clearly not needed :)
<jcastro> I shouldn't have responded, I knew they would ignore the "responses privately" thing
<jcastro> popey: if people expect my dad to learn IRC to use his computer then ... really.
<jcastro> I must be an idiot for misunderstanding our entire mission for the past 6 years if we think we should install xchat by default
<popey> ok, so suppose that's the case, how would we do realtime support?
<popey> or would you propose we dont, and just point people to websites like ubuntu forums, stack exchange etc?
<jcastro> it's been proven time and time again that IRC for normal people doesn't work
<popey> (not trolling, interested)
<jcastro> but I don't have the energy to argue. :p
<popey> hmm, its funny i had a similar conversation with the DPL at the weekend about identica. I argued that identica was only good for the circlejerk of free software weenies arguing the moral toss about FLOSS, and not actually a "social network"
<popey> (compared to twitter)
<popey> his argument is that is the case now, but in the past you could argue the same about linux, but now it's come far enough that my mum can use it
<popey> ergo, eventually identica (and maybe irc) will eventually be useful for "normals"?
 * popey shrugs
 * jcastro also shrugs
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro> hola
<nigelb> jcastro: I agree.  IRC for normal people doesn't really work.
<czajkowski> http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/finance/2010/1001/1224280063795.html  Opening up windows to the world
<jcastro> we have 40 hours in orlando to figure out what to do for 10.10, I won't be wasting a minute of it talking about irc. :)
<nigelb> jcastro: but please look at it though
<jcastro> I have faith in the desktop team
<czajkowski> thats from an session I septn out in MS last week with an Irish journalist and Ms
<czajkowski> *spent
<vish> jcastro: i sent a mail supporting you..! but awaiting moderation :/
<vish>  btw, why is the discussion on -devel?? and not on devel-discuss!
<jussi> IRC for certain people works. for others it doesnt. (why do we have 100's af new people on irc everyday?) My dad, new user to ubuntu may/maynot use irc. my mate, who I gave a copy of ubuntu, thinks its great he can get support so easy.
<jussi> On the whole, it offers another form of support, which some will use and some will not.
<vish> jussi: irc works to get support, but i wish my mail just got approved already :(
<jussi> vish: hurry up and wait :D
<vish> jussi: why do we need a irc client, in the install, to get the support..? we could do it by webchat like how the LoCo do it
<popey> "the loco"?
<jussi> webchat? in #ubuntu?
<jussi> it suprises me that we have an overflowing #ubuntu, but people still say "irc is not needed, normal people dont use it"
<vish> http://loco.ubuntu.com/irc/
<popey> i had _no_ idea that existed
<vish> just have a link to something like that in support.ubuntu.com/irc
<jussi> thats not particularly easy in #u with the webchat control
<sense> good afternoon
<vish>  well, thats the technical aspect of irc control, but not really an end user issue..
<popey> hah
<popey> and you get dumped in #ubuntu-proxy-users
<popey> and it says "Try again joining #ubuntu," but doesn't say how
<popey> also talks about killing my browser
<jussi> do you not get a topic with that client?
<popey> thats a bit extreme
<popey> yes
<popey> but its all incomprehensible technobabble
<jussi> wait a sec...
<jussi> hrm, there is some issue there...
<popey> there's a few :)
<jussi> that should be a little more elegant, Ill have a look into it
<popey> thanks
<popey> want me to file bugs?
<jussi> yes please
<popey> ok
<jcastro> vish: nooooooooo! :)
<vish> hehe ;p
<jcastro> jono: top of this hour would be a perfect call time for me
<czajkowski> tis crazy looking at places to rent with no photos, how are you meant to judge a place
<jono> jcastro, won't be long
<jcastro> no worries
<jono> jcastro, lets roll
<jono> skype
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro>  one sec
<jcastro> my skype is complaining
<jono> np
<doctormo> Today is really very boring, is anyone doing anything exciting?
<AlanBell> today I have been mostly looking at errors in groundcontrol
<AlanBell> invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~alanbell/%2Bbranch/Loco Webchat iframed":No such project:%252BBranch
<doctormo> AlanBell: LOL!
<doctormo> AlanBell: Which version are you working on? the 1.6.6 stuff from source tarball or the trunk which is really 2.x (I haven't figured out tagging or doing proper series branches yet)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<doctormo> Anyone know much about telepathy tests or who to ask about them?
<AlanBell> doctormo: just the ground control in maverick
<jcastro> JFo: que pasa?
<jcastro> I need a quick favor sir if you have time!
<jcastro> you know ... it is friday
<jcastro> so feast on this: http://thedailywh.at/post/1221870022/danzig-doing-normal-people-stuff-of-the-day
<jcastro> jono: ^^^
<sense> Off-topic, but I cannot resist: http://www.youtube.com/user/VPROinternational is a great collection of very good quality documentaries from Dutch television, subtitled in English. Great to see things from another point of view, and to see documentaries about subjects you'd hear little about else.
<sense> A real goldmine.
<Pendulum> sense: well one's on google, so that's semi-relevant :P
<sense> Ah!
<sense> Yeah, that was on purpose, really!
<Pendulum> :)
<JFo> jcastro, hey man, sorry for the delay. Suffering from a major headache.
<JFo> what can I do for you? :)
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> if you can russle me an answer in -kernel wrt. TRIM for sure, since I am sitting here with the drive ready to go I would appreciate it
<jcastro> AND
<jcastro> in return I will go flag all the wrong articles on the forums about TRIM
<JFo> k
<jcastro> (I know you answered it in the past, but I keep reading more and more that it's not just ootb)
<jcastro> so like, a hammer-smashing "this is the truth" would help me out.
<JFo> will do
<czajkowski> JFo: who best to poke about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/646449
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646449 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "package nvidia-173 173.14.22-0ubuntu11 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nhandler> The new tshirts look rather nice.
<doctormo> nhandler: linky"
<doctormo> ?
<nhandler> doctormo: http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/11283/
<duanedesign> evening all
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-02
<doctormo> hey duanedesign
<doctormo> Got a test suite for dbus event signals in python, Mwhahaha, now I can take over the world!
<doctormo> Amendment: this was quite tricky, you should see the includes for the base module: os, sys, threading, subprocess, signal, atexit, gobject, time and logging. heh all the cool kids modules.
<duanedesign> hey doctormo !
<duanedesign> i started playing around with designing some stuff.
<doctormo> duanedesign: oh? want to show it to me?
<duanedesign> let me see, i think i have somme here
<duanedesign> doctormo: here is one. http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/peopleAll-small.jpg
<doctormo> duanedesign: I like it, I think you need to increase the brightness and contrast between the orange and purple elements, and make the text stronger somehow.
<doctormo> also, jpeg is a bad format for any design/production, it's lossy compression will give you nasty artifacts with printing and transmition.
<duanedesign> doctormo: /5
<duanedesign> oops P
<JanC> doctormo: your description of JPEG makes me think about Google's new fantastic unique space-saving "we can make files smaller by losing quality" WebP format...  ;)
<doctormo> JanC: It's not that bad!
<doctormo> http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/gallery/24290476#/d2zsebq
<JanC> doctormo: that reminds me, I have to see when Sintel will be ready  ;)
<doctormo> JanC: yesterday
<JanC> oh, so I can expect a DVD soon...  :-)
<JanC> I actually saw a peview at Libre Graphics Meeting
<JanC> preview
<JanC> hm, I get errors when trying to access their site  :P
<JanC> so I saw part of it before the official première, including some of the problems they had, errors they made, how they work, etc.
<JanC> that was really interesting to see
<JanC> I wonder if they will free the recording that was made of that talk now
<doctormo> JanC: Did the news not reacht he planet?
<JanC> I don't read the planet every day  ;)
<JanC> actually, there are so many news sources in open source that I don't know what to read first anymore  ;)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning
<vish> doctormo: hey, any news on that ip ban ? or is that something i should be resolving at my end? seems like yours is the only site i might not have access to.. :(
<nigelb> vish: did you wait for like 1 minute?
<vish> heh, but i do read your blog via liferea! ;p
<nigelb> it took some time to load up
<vish> nigelb: yea, no luck here..
<nigelb> ugh
<nigelb> jussi: Its so beautiful!
<jussi> :D
<nigelb> Interesting suit though
<nigelb> strangely it reminded me of dracula cartoons :p
 * nigelb runs.  Fast.
<nigelb> jussi: the ones were you both stand on rocks => who chose that setting?
<nigelb> That made me think like you were in the sky :)
<jussi> nigelb: the photographer suggested and we approved.
<nigelb> jussi: It was a very good idea :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<Pendulum> hiya
<nigelb> hey :)
<akgraner> Woo Hoo - it's the weekend :-)
<nigelb> gosh, its saturday evening already
<akgraner> nigelb, :-)
<akgraner> I am acknowledging west coast time today so I get 3 more hours of weekend :-)
<nigelb> you're on the west coast?
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> that is just the time zone I am executing today with
<nigelb> but your body probably thinks it is :p
<nigelb> aah :)
<AlanBell> I would love to do the xkcd 28 hour day thing
<nigelb> I tried.  Painful.
<vish> popey: in UK english its "Open Trash" and "Empty Trash" …
<vish> maybe 'the' british need to many 'the'  ;p
<vish> err! in US english
<vish> too...
 * vish sleeps!
<nigelb> its too early
<vish> yea, just a short nap :D
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> AlanBell: ping, around?
<nigelb> AlanBell: who runs the bot that publishes the rss feeds from ubuntu-uk planet in the #ubuntu-uk channel?
<AlanBell> daviey I think
<AlanBell> popey would know for sure
<nigelb> popey: ^^
<nigelb> AlanBell: I realized that cia bot for bzr can only do client side, so if you want to do actual server side, you neeed rss feed from launchpad
<nigelb> planning on writing something for that to use in #pollka :)
<AlanBell> is bug 585940 assigned to the right person?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website-content "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 74) (heat: 367)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
<AlanBell> actually it looks like it is Gerry's thing
<popey> AlanBell / nigelb yes, daviey set it up
<nigelb> popey: ok! thanks, I'll talk to Daviey :)
<sense> good evening
<duanedesign> hey there sense
<sense> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> sense: up to anything interesting this evening?
<sense> duanedesign: Not much, I'm recovering from today's hard work in preparation of our move to Dokkum.
<sense> :)
<sense> duanedesign: What about you?
<duanedesign> sense: been doing skthches for a webdte I am going to make
<sense> duanedesign: Is it going good?
<duanedesign> sense: i think so
<sense> good
<duanedesign> sense: i am using a CSS Framework
<sense> duanedesign: How does such a thing work?
<duanedesign> this my first time to use one. I am using the 960 grid system
 * AlanBell would like to burn 960gs and all that use it
<AlanBell> such an insanely bad idea
<nigelb> fluid is way better
<AlanBell> yup
<duanedesign> AlanBell: why is that
<nigelb> people who tend to be desingers love 960
<AlanBell> *I* choose how wide I want my browser
<nigelb> +1
<AlanBell> which could be quite narrow, sitting alongside other windows
<doctormo> AlanBell: No, your browser width is my choice, remember when you sold me that right?
<AlanBell> or it could be the full width of my 2048 wide monitor
<AlanBell> and I could be randomly choosing bigger or smaller text sizes
<AlanBell> I have been picking apart the web team's wordpress theme to fluidise it
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/
<AlanBell> now fluid, it works fine
<nigelb> ok, bed time.  Later all.
<AlanBell> bye nigelb
 * popey hugs AlanBell 
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/09/29/announcing-the-new-ubuntu-uk-org/ same thing with a fixed width right sidebar
<popey> we need to give you the new uupc logo :)
<popey> i dont think we'll put it on the uupc site until next season though
<popey> so probably best to leave it as is for now
<popey> would be lovely to revamp both sites at once :D
 * popey drops a massive hint to AlanBell 
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> that is probably something to discuss over beer popey
<popey> yes!
<vish> popey: from nautilus menu File » Create Folder / Create Document is what i have here,  what is it in UK english..  ?
<vish> popey: iirc, gnome HIG specifies against excessive use of "the" … i need to find the line..
<popey> probably written by americans
<vish> hehe!
<vish> pcutler? isnt british?
<vish> oh wait it was Calum, irsh or living in ireland..
<vish> popey: well if it is "create the document" then its consistent, else it brings in a new inconsistency ;)
<vish> and more bugs \0/
<popey> hmm
<AlanBell> it would be "create a document"
<AlanBell> and create a folder
<vish> heh yea
<AlanBell> and connect to a server for that matter
<popey> :( vish
<vish> popey: hehe, that was just a joke ;)
<popey> didnt come across that way
<vish> popey: oops! :(
<popey> where is the specific section in that very long document about 'the'?
<popey> searching for the word 'the' isnt fruitful or efficient
<vish> adjectives use
<popey> specifically?
<vish> there is a section about it and mentions to not overuse it.. also » http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/menus.html.en
<popey> yes, I'm trying to find the section you mention, can you quote it?
<popey> so I can find it
<vish> Use adjectives with caution. If an adjective is necessary to differentiate between items, then use adjectives. In all cases, test whether the phrase can stand alone without the adjective.
<AlanBell> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gdp-style-guide/stable/grammar.html.en
<AlanBell> "the" is not an adjective
 * czajkowski is having flash backs to her junior cert English 
<vish> grr!
 * vish bad at grammar :D
<czajkowski> vish: tis fine, just sometimes as it's not your 1st language you may be too literal
<AlanBell> the rules on the definite article "the" don't appear to apply to this context as it is not at the beginning of the string
<vish> czajkowski: heh, actually i was good at it at one point :) , but lost touch recently :(
<AlanBell> and we should always remember that software does not want to be anthropomorhisised
<vish> well, sometimes they can be adjectives? http://grammar.ccc.commnet.edu/grammar/adjectives.htm
<popey> it really does feel like the grammatical rules of one nation are being used to dictate what other nations/locales/languages do
<popey> which is frustrating
<AlanBell> I think that is wrong
 * AlanBell is cautious of grammar rules found on .edu websites
 * popey blames webster for much of this
<AlanBell> the article isn't part of the adjective
<AlanBell> in the colourful paragraph with the pink and blue they didn't highlight the articles
<vish> gah! articles!
<popey> especially when people outside the UK and who are _not_ US citizens or US educated dictate the policy in the UK!
 * popey says "bah" once more and goes to bed
<AlanBell> From The Oxford Dictionary of American Usage and Styleby Bryan Garner. Copyright 1995 by Bryan A. Garner. Published by Oxford University Press, Inc., www.oup-usa.org, and used with the gracious consent of Oxford University Press.
<AlanBell> so there is a dictionary from Oxford to tell Americans how to get it wrong!
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adjective interestingly wikipedia talks about articles used as adjectives
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-03
<jussi> I am gonna cry
<jussi> something wrong with the netbook image I downloaded :(
<duanedesign> :\
<jussi> I cant wait till my internet gets upgraded... 2mbs is painful
<jussi> especially at midnight with a 4am morning looming...
<duanedesign> jussi: ugh. I bet that is frustrating. Waiting all that time only to find out the iso is no good.
<jussi> duanedesign: yep. lets hope this one is better
 * jussi grumbles
<jussi> big sigh...
<jussi> duanedesign: ever seen:
<jussi> vesamenu.c32 not a com32 image
<jussi> boot:
<jussi> :(
<jussi> meh, Im going to bed. the ubuntu netbook image from the official site is borked.
<duanedesign> jussi: i have only seen something similar to that whaen creating 10.04 usb disk from 10.10 ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-26
<akgraner> awwww - dang it  - I missed jussi...thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you liked the package :-)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jussi> morning czajkowski!
<Tm_T> moin
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> these rugby games are gonna be the death of me
<czajkowski> up early again before work
<dholbach> good morning
<ejat> morning ..
<akgraner> czajkowski, you make me smile when you talk about rugby...your energy is contagious :-)
<czajkowski> <3 my rugby
<czajkowski> see  my blog
<akgraner> I did :-)
<kim0> Morning
<popey> Morning community.
<nigelb> Morning popey
<kim0> Howdy
<popey> AlanBell: is there any way to make the wiki be full page width?
<popey> (I dont want lots of dots either side, I want content)
<AlanBell> change to another theme
 * AlanBell thinks 960.gs should be nuked from orbit
<popey> oh ok. classic works, tra
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> popey is no fun :P
<head_victim> Shhh, he'll shut it down.
<akgraner> hahaha
<mhall119> I'm gonna start a G+ viral post claiming that popey is going to shut down Google unless people repost it
<head_victim> I just found you and added you to my circle so I can repost it ;)
<mhall119> lol
<czajkowski> really do not like G+
<AlanBell> I like it a lot more than facebook
<AlanBell> or I dislike it less than facebook, to put it another way
<head_victim> I use it intermittently. I don't use any other social media and only have accounts on them to manage the Loco accounts.
<mhall119> I'm trying to like G+, but it's just so much like Twitter
<AlanBell> they all have a problem with the cult of the celebrity thing
<czajkowski> I've people adding me there I've no control over
<czajkowski> and frankly no frigging idea who they are
<jussi> czajkowski: Just as you would on twitter, identica etc, no?
<head_victim> I follow a couple of people I'll never post to, I've set up a circle for "following" just so I don't accidentally annoy the crap out of them.
<czajkowski> jussi: no tis on private so I add who I chose
<czajkowski> and I don't use identi;ca any more
<popey> czajkowski: why do you care who follows you?
<popey> you just post stuff to your circles and they wont see anything
<jussi> czajkowski: I dont understand though, those people that follow/add you on g+ can only see your public posts. why is that an issue?
<popey> which is exactly the same as being private on twitter
<czajkowski> popey: guess I just find it odd, why random people I've never met randomly find me and follow. *shrugs*
<Pendulum> I've been getting a lot of 'requests' that google tells me are follow notifications, where actually the person hasn't followed me at all yet
<Pendulum> some of it is for people in my address book, but some of it are random people I've never heard of
<popey> czajkowski: you're a public figure
<popey> czajkowski: (in your communities)
<czajkowski> popey: I do get that in OSS land, but the folks that are folling me have no connection hence the confusion I guess
<czajkowski> will take some time to get used to it
<czajkowski> one feature I do like is any pic I take on my phone goes there straight away
<popey> how do you know they're not OSS people?
<czajkowski> I look into them
<popey> yeah, wish my phone did that
<popey> i look at peoples streams if they look vaugely interesting I add them to a circle
<popey> i have circles for "unknowns" as well as "gimps"
<cjohnston> Daviey: ping
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I've a circle for fedora
<czajkowski> ubuntu
<czajkowski> mac loving whores ;)
<czajkowski> UK and irish geeks ubuntu friends, UL, skynet
<cjohnston> is there a circle for your circle?
<czajkowski> I like categories
<czajkowski> woild prefer if I cold pick what circle to display
<czajkowski> cjohnston: there is a circle for the special folks
<cjohnston> That must be where I cam
<cjohnston> am
<cjohnston> depending on your definition of special i guess
<Daviey> cjohnston:
<cjohnston> Daviey: ! how familiar are you with etherpad
<Daviey> cjohnston: <- this much -->
<czajkowski> aww dearest darling Daviey
<cjohnston> lol.. I'm wondering if we can make like a team or something for UDS..
<cjohnston> or somehow to define that a pad is related to uds.
<cjohnston> cause if you go create a pad right now, it says Welcome to Ubuntu Developer Summit
<Daviey> Not currently possible.
<Daviey> sorry :)
<cjohnston> :-/
 * czajkowski pokes Daviey 
 * Daviey pokes back
<AlanBell> Daviey: it could be done with themes
<AlanBell> if passing theme names on the query string wasn't hopelessly borked
<Daviey> AlanBell: patches welcome
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> personally I think leave well alone until after uds-p
<AlanBell> then maybe install etherpad lite and have a play with that
<AlanBell> the other thing we could do is move what we have to udspad.ubuntu.com and set up something different at pad.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> Im good with that one
<AlanBell> that leaves the historical pads in a predictable location
<Daviey> Seems like more work for little benefit?
<mhall119> Daviey: yeah, but work for someone else
<cjohnston> +2
 * popey files bug 859678
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859678 in ubuntu-website "Search for Linux mostly turns up USNs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859678
<mhall119> popey: \o/
<jono> kim0, brb, rebooting, and then lets do the call
<jono> kim0, ok, firing up a hangout
<kim0> can u give me one min please
<jono> kim0, sure
<kim0> jono: joining
<kim0> jono: I dont see the invitation
<kim0> got it
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dpm, about set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, hangout sent
<dholbach> jono, ready? :)
<jono> dholbach, yup, just wrapped a call
<jono> creating a hangout
<jcastro> <-- lunching
 * czajkowski steals jcastro lunch
<jcastro> nom subway
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<Pendulum> dholbach: have a good evening!
<dholbach> you too! :)
<akgraner> For anyone wanting to join in on the Ubuntu Leadership Team meeting it starts in about 8 minutes in -meeting...
<jcastro> man dpm
<jcastro> this is amazing
<jcastro> you guys did an awesome job on this
<dpm> jcastro, thanks, glad you like it :). I saw your bug, if you see anything else, keep'em coming!
<jcastro> dpm: yeah, on the one page, AskUbuntu is 2 words, not one
<jcastro> man, I had no idea we were this far along
<jcastro> like, you've got everything here for commercial apps and everything
<jcastro> jono: SOMEONE TO SAVE ME
<jcastro> someone to save me from myself!
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jcastro> bought ready? let's light this candle
<jcastro> er, about ready I mean
<jono> jcastro, give me two mins
<jono> and then we can roll
<jcastro> \m/
<jcastro> hey don't forget to pick "with extras" or whatever they call it
<jcastro> I need to show you a document
<czajkowski> dear gods am stuffed, cooked yummy foods and polished off glas and a half of wine so far
<czajkowski> I may actually sleep tonight
<jono> jcastro, I need coffee
<jono> will call your phone
<jcastro> sure.
<popey> Evening all!
<jcastro> hi popeys
<popey> HELLO JORGE!
<popey> I FOUND A TIME MACHINE
<popey> I AM TYPING FROM THE PAST
<popey> REJOICE 7-BIT CHARACTERS
<jcastro> Doctor Popey
<jcastro> hey I'm going to try to work on a minecraft charm tonight
<jcastro> I subbed you to the bug so you can follow along
<popey> FUTURE POPEY WILL BE PLEASED
<jcastro> popey: someone asked me if I was shutting down brainstorm
<jcastro> I said, I'm no popey
<jcastro> see what I did there?
<popey> NOTED
<mhall119> past popey, what happens to you if future popey decides to shut you down?
<popey> NO CARRIER...
 * mhall119 is in pasta fagioli heaven
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> wel well well  USA 10 italy 10
<czajkowski> fair fecks to them
<kim0> Morning
<akgraner> *yawn* - good morning
 * akgraner can't figure out what time zone I am working from these days....:-P
<akgraner> and I should never read IRC scroll back from this channel before bed....
<AlanBell> akgraner: I have not had breakfast yet, you should not be up!
<akgraner> I dreamed popey showed up with jcastro to my house with a cease and desist order for akgraner....signed by pgraner
<akgraner> don't anyone analyze that dream I don't even want to know...
<akgraner> AlanBell, ya think....it's "Formal Day" at my daughters school today so I needed to get up and finish a few things before I help her do her hair and makeup
<head_victim> popey:  thought you'd get a kick from that OT thread.
<popey> ☺
<nigelb> head_victim: popey only gets  kick when something gets shut down :P
<head_victim> nigelb: maybe he knows something he's not saying then?
<nigelb> "[OT] Shutting down this mailing list"
<nigelb> :P
 * nigelb looks for said thread.
<nigelb> popey++
<nigelb> head_victim: To quote popey - Best. Description. Ever.
<nigelb> popey: hah, I see your name as "Al" and I wonder who it is :P
<akgraner> We need a popey bot - you know like the chuck norris or southpark ones
<akgraner> oh AlanBell ^^^
<AlanBell> you mean popey isn't a bot?!?
<popey> AlanBell: what do you mean you mean me isn\'t a bot\?\!\?
<nigelb> popey: ls
<nigelb> :D
<popey> .
<popey> ..
<popey> goat_videos
<nigelb> TMI.
<nigelb> I don't wanna know.
<akgraner> do I dare ask? me thinks not
<head_victim> popey: sudo shutdown -h now "popey shut it down"
 * AlanBell things akgraner is famous for goat pictures
<nigelb> head_victim++
<akgraner> DOH!
<akgraner> AlanBell, you had to go there! :-P
<nigelb> popey: I like what you said at the CC meeting. "I know it should be shut down, but there's no way on earth I'm suggesting that" :D
<daker> why there is a guideline if we don't follow it (http://developer.ubuntu.com) ?
<jussi> daker?
<daker> jussi, there is a webguideline but http://developer.ubuntu.com don't have any relation with it
<akgraner> jcastro, when you join the land of the awake peoples can you ping me - I need like 10 minutes of time (ok that translates to 20 minutes akgraner time)
<jussi> akgraner: how we loking for wednesday=
<jussi> ?
<mhall119> geez akgraner, what are you doing up so early?
<Pendulum> mhall119: this is not early :P
<mhall119> you're right
<Pendulum> the 4AM, though was early
<mhall119> it's *too* early
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> mhall119: my kitten got me up at 4:30
<Pendulum> I'm actually feeling awake now
 * popey wonders if njpatel just tweeted his password
<popey> http://twitter.com/#!/njpatel/status/118662259173109760
<mhall119> not much of a password
<czajkowski> njpatal rocks
<czajkowski> never met him
<czajkowski> would liek too
<czajkowski> seems like a cool guy
<AlanBell> might be at the release party
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you didn't meet him in Orlando?
<czajkowski> no idea
<Pendulum> popey: if I were to ever tweet that, it would be indicative of kitten on keyboard. She's quite good at repeated letters with numbers interspersed
<czajkowski> face to nate ratio and me remembering is low
<Pendulum> czajkowski: he's definitely cool :)
<popey> ☺ Pendulum
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, heya, pal
<jono> dholbach, give me two mins and then I will fire it up
<dholbach> sure
<jono> dholbach, ok, one sec
<dholbach> go go go!
<jono> dholbach, sent another hangout
<jono> damn G+
<kim0> A Few Million Monkeys Randomly Recreate Shakespeare: http://www.jesse-anderson.com/2011/09/a-few-million-monkeys-randomly-recreate-shakespeare/
<kim0> Interviewing the guy on cloud.u.c :)
<jono> kim0, woo!
<kim0> fun guy .. he was like .. I use ubuntu since 6.04
<kim0> I wanted to give something back
<kim0> please interview me :)
<jcastro> mhall119: hey
<jcastro> or nigelb
<jcastro> do we need the animal letter in the name?
<jcastro> like, community-p-hug-daniel, etc?
<jcastro> I'd like to drop that crap
<nigelb> jcastro: what's up?
<nigelb> jcastro: it helps sort out when the BP was proposed.
<nigelb> at least in a quick glance.
<jcastro> yeah but when you write it you target it
<jcastro> I mean, if people want to use that fine
<jcastro> I am wondering if the scheduler /depends/ on the letter being there
<nigelb> Does not depend on it being there.
<jcastro> meh you know what
<jcastro> I'll leave it
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> jcastro: I like your example name
<nigelb> I gues that would be a repeat of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jzGIaZcGcM
<mhall119> jcastro: I don't think that's a summit requirement, if that's what you mean
<nigelb> jcastro: imagine the confusion you'd cause by removing it
<nigelb> uds-loco-directory
<nigelb> uds-loco-team-portal
<nigelb> which on was uds-o, and which one is uds-p?
<jcastro> community-loco-directory, etc.
<jcastro> well, you would update it for the next cycle
<jcastro> but whatever, I kept it
<nigelb> Please keep it :)
<jcastro> IMO the "versioning" should be in launchpad anyway, but whatevs
<nigelb> I like having it there
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Scheduling
<mhall119> the summit urls will contain the summit slug, so it'd only be confusing in Launchpad
<jcastro> BEHOLD.
<jcastro> tips, improvements, most welcome.
<nigelb> (1) Move eit to uds.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> (2) link to or list the track leads right there.
<nigelb> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> I thought it was all going to go to uds.ubuntu.com anyway?
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> then, its cool.
<AlanBell> decided how to get rid of 9 rooms from the schedule yet?
<jcastro> I don't know anything about that?
<jcastro> what's up with that now?
<AlanBell> to fit on the 1920px monitors
<AlanBell> there may of course be other ways to address that than get rid of 9 rooms
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> AlanBell: we thought you were fixing that
<cjohnston> we do need to come up with a new way to display the schedule.. or since we now have the capability, move LDS to its own instance, and take their rooms with it.
<AlanBell> I would need danger money to tangle with render.py again :)
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah I thought that's what was happening
<jcastro> james_w: any insight on this?
<AlanBell> it could be single instance still
<AlanBell> just have two different /today renderings
<cjohnston> james_w: is summit aware of the ability to have two different events at the same time and schedule people according to their availability across both?
<popey> two screens side by side, /today/left and today/right :D
<AlanBell> something like that :)
<cjohnston> More than willing to accept code.. :D
<AlanBell> just needs someone to make a heroic effort to code it up
 * AlanBell isn't falling into the "that should be easy" trap
<nigelb> if you touch render.py, we will probaly shoot you.
<nigelb> s/touch/add more stuff/
<AlanBell> if I touch render.py I would let you
<cjohnston> AlanBell: you can create it and remove stuff from render.py and get free beer
<jcastro> you know what it needs
<jcastro> a little toggle
<jcastro> between linaro and uds
<AlanBell> rooms need an event field
<jcastro> so that we can have monitors for each
<AlanBell> then /today/uds and /today/linaro (or /today/$event)
<cjohnston> jcastro: that would fairly well be the same as what we already have..
<jcastro> cjohnston: yes, yes it would. :)
<cjohnston> i just dont know if the two are aware of each other
<jcastro> see what I did there?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<AlanBell> is there such a toggle on the room object?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: just assign the rooms that are linaro rooms to the linaro summit
<AlanBell> ok, there is already a relationship there?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: that would be the ability to have two simultaneous sprints
<AlanBell> can a room be assigned to both?
<mhall119> no
<AlanBell> I don't have a local summit right now
<jcastro> what, you don't use it to schedule your kitchen?
<mhall119> AlanBell: attendee can't be assigned to multiple summits either
<mhall119> though user can (though attendee)
<mhall119> slots can't be assigned to multiple summits either
<AlanBell> bug 860683
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860683 in summit "too many rooms to display a days schedule on an HD screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860683
<mhall119> jcastro: we just need bigger LCDs this time
 * cjohnston assigns to AlanBell 
<mhall119> you've got a company credit card, right?
<czajkowski> jono: can you tweet http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/09/27/ordering-11-10-cds-is-now-open/  I've added it to the locoteams page on FB. PLease. Thanks
<czajkowski> thakns to popey for editing my waffle
<czajkowski> poked the dev guy re the form before someone commments
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> is it just me
<jcastro> or did everyone miss the point of the developer.ubuntu.com announcement
<jcastro> I think people just think it's a website.
<jcastro> and they missed the whole "most fundamental change in ubuntu" part about out of band applications updated independantly of the distro
<dholbach> I dunno
<dholbach> where did you get the impression?
<jcastro> I asked around
<jcastro> but I haven't like posted anything
<jcastro> and the instructions don't make it so clear that app authors can just resubmit their apps when they have an update
<dholbach> mh
<dholbach> ah, dpm is not here
<jcastro> right
<dholbach> I would have liked to ask him, what he thinks
<jcastro> man, I was so excited last night
<jcastro> if this is true it's like !!!!
<jcastro> jono: do you know?
<jcastro> I asked allison, she's on the ARB
<jcastro> and it appears that app authors just resubmit the app
<dholbach> may we could do a straw poll on #ubuntu-app-dev? :)
<jcastro> though the exact details don't appear to be nailed down
<jcastro> dholbach: man, he did such an awesome job on it.
<jono> jcastro, I think it still hasn't percolated yet
<jono> it will take a little time for the juice to bubble up
<dholbach> he did
<jcastro> well, like, I realized this last night
<jcastro> I was sitting there looking at all the docs
<jcastro> because they are awesome
<jcastro> and figuring out what other planella-tech I can steal for my own projects.
<jcastro> and then it just hit me
<jcastro> "wait a minute, this is the most important part of 11.10"
<jcastro> we've effectively removed ourselves from app authors and users.
<jcastro> from inbetween I mean
<jcastro> dholbach: ok so, this is for out of universe/main apps
<jcastro> let's say I make "jonometer 1.0"
<jcastro> and I like just updating it whenever I want
<jcastro> and not caring about when I need to publish it, etc.
<jcastro> and then someone goes and wants to put it in debian or universe.
<jcastro> I would say "wait, don't do that! I like publishing when I want, not every 6 months!"
<jcastro> what happens then?
<dholbach> I guess it depends if people have extras enabled, right? additionally you don't benefit from the same distro qa - like contributing to your package will still be harder
<dholbach> and how fast the review process on dev.u.c is
<jcastro> right, but as an app author, I wouldn't care about that
<jcastro> I would have a PPA for my crackrock OMG followers
<jcastro> and then push snapshots of that into extras/USC
<jcastro> and yeah, depending on the app review process
<jcastro> if the app review process takes say .... 6 months. :)
<jcastro> bah, I miss dpm today
<dholbach> in any case it'll be interesting to see how big the uptake is going to be
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> right off the bat
<jcastro> basically, every PPA app OMG writes about
<jcastro> so basically instead of a ton of disorganized PPAs, we can put them in one place.
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
 * dholbach hugs jcastro and everybody else
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<jcastro> cya!
<akgraner> jono - Interview: John Lenton, Senior Engineering Manager for Ubuntu One  - http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Interview-John-Lenton-Senior-Engineering-Manager-for-Ubuntu-One
<akgraner> jono here's my favorite quote from Chipaca in this interview - - " So getting good feedback on what is and isn't working is essential to making things work better across the board, and that is something that this community is great at. Telling us where we suck, so we can make it better, is awesome."
<nigelb> what the... http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/blog/2011/09/27/happy-birthday-to-gnu/
<nigelb> "Added “Humanity to Others,” also known as Ubuntu, released in 1995 to offer a more user-friendly, less resource-draining, desktop Linux distribution as an alternative to existing desktop operating systems with about 12 million users to date"
<nigelb> released in 1995?
<jono> akgraner, nice!
<jono> kim0, there?
<kim0> jono: yeah
<jono> kim0, are you posting links to the new c.u.c content on the ubuntulinux facebook page?
<jono> I am not seeing the posts there
<kim0> yeah I generally do .. just posted an article 2 mins ago .. and adding it now :)
<jono> ahhh cool :-)
<jono> I didn't see the links to the last two articles on there, that's why I wanted to check
<kim0> jono: and we just hit 40k uniqs too :)
<jono> kim0, woo!
<kim0> this month is unstoppable
<kim0> hehe
<jono> seriously
<jono> unfortunately, that means that next month you are going to need to pedal like crazy :-)
<kim0> Yeah was just thinking about that :)
<kim0> alrighty folks .. I'll push a couple of links and join real life for a while
<jono> thanks kim0
<jcastro> mhall119: can I mess with slots and stuff yet?
<mhall119> I don't see why not, just don't break anything
<mhall119> are you just talking plenary slots?
<mhall119> because there's already stuff on the schedule for regular slots
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jcastro> yo
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://fosdem.org/2012/call_for_devrooms
<AlanBell> jcastro has 9 spare devrooms to donate \o/
<komputes> hi jono
<jono> hey komputes
<czajkowski> jono: some tweet love please - http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/09/27/ordering-11-10-cds-is-now-open/
<jono> sorry have a call coming up
<jono> czajkowski, will do soon
<czajkowski> cheers
<komputes> jono: just wanted to say, great job on selecting Eric to join the team, he seems like the ideal person for the job.
<jono> thanks komputes!
<komputes> I'm happy we have an accomplished Community QA Coordinator, btw jono, do you know what is Eric's nick?
 * AlanBell wonders where doctormo is these days
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-28
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<pleia2> dholbach: thanks for all the replies to the CC nominations
<dholbach> de rien :)
<pleia2> and it looks like APAC membership board is back on track, they had another meeting \o/
<dpm> hey dholbach ;)
<pleia2> and since you guys are awake, it means I should get to bed, night all :)
<dholbach> pleia2, awesome! :)
<dholbach> good night Liz! :)
<head_victim> pleia2: we even got quorum! Night.
<dholbach> :)
<kim0> Morning all
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> how are we all this fantastic and sunny day
<dpm> hey czajkowski, very well, thanks, how are you? :-)
<mhall119> morning
<Pendulum> mhall119: good morning :)
<ejat> morning
<czajkowski> p/away
<akgraner> Good Morning - yep that's right I am putting both those words together :-)  (I've had my coffee)
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> GOOD DAY akgraner
<akgraner> czajkowski, :-)  how's you?
<czajkowski> GREAT thanks you?
<akgraner> good....just staying busy
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> pretty much
<czajkowski> this place has a long working day
<czajkowski> and writing stuff for a mate for their site training manuals in the evenings
<czajkowski> so weekends I kick back and do nothing but rugby watching
<czajkowski> oh nad I've to have a disc removed in a few months
<akgraner> just started a new peer 2 peer group for PTSD survivors called "Ruby Slippers" (b/c like Dorthy in the wizard of OZ the healing all begins inside a person)
<czajkowski> akgraner: hows life with you
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> akgraner: for army folks ?
<akgraner> finally back on track :-)  eek on the surgery hope that goes well
<akgraner> czajkowski, anyone really but we are doing a proof of concept on the program with the VA hospital that I go to in Asheville
<czajkowski> akgraner: cool
<akgraner> then if that works out then there could be government funding for it
<czajkowski> akgraner: meh I've had 4 epidurals and it didnt work, have more physio, but at the ened oif the day, disc removal seems to be best option, means I'm even gonna be more of a short arse
<akgraner> put hopefully in less pain...
<akgraner> but even
<czajkowski> well I'm in pain but not pain any more that I can't walk or do stuff, I'm just lob sided, which is annoying
<akgraner> jcastro you around?
<czajkowski> as I always look crooked
<czajkowski> freaks my folks out
<akgraner> eek- I hope the surgery will fix that for ya
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> hopefully it's bulging and won't go back in and is pretty worn away
<czajkowski> so removal
<akgraner> gotcha
<czajkowski> will get it done once this contract is over
<czajkowski> no biggie
<czajkowski> few weeks bed rest
<akgraner> good luck with that- what's the recovery time
<czajkowski> 3 day in hospoital in theory 4 week off work
<czajkowski> but I'd say 2
<czajkowski> I recover fast
<czajkowski> and there is no way I'm sitting for 4 weeks doing diddly squat I'd going crazy
<akgraner> I was going to say that might be hard for you to sit for 4 weeks - but good luck across the board on that
<czajkowski> well keep still and bed rest and walking slowly
<akgraner> I'm glad you're getting everything fixed - I am sure you'll feel better and be happier and less pain - all sound like a good thing for ya
<czajkowski> aye
 * jussi wanders in
<akgraner> czajkowski, you have mail
<akgraner> jussi, hi!
<jussi> akgraner: hi. you are way perky today... :D
<akgraner> well I toned down perky me b/c pgraner said I was too over the top and intense for most people...so I tried that for a while
<akgraner> can't do it - just gotta be me :-)
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> akgraner: just be you, we all expect it anyway, and its nicer than some grouchy person :)
<akgraner> :-) yeah there are enough grumpy people to go around in the FOSS universe ...that's true
<akgraner> well that and jcastro said I sounded like I was selling time shares :-P  had to re-think my approach....Decided I like the time share me :-P  sorry jcastro
<dholbach> jcastro, kim0: one day dpm is not going to talk to us mere mortals any more, he's all over the place: http://www.golem.de/1109/86715.html
<czajkowski> akgraner: dearly
<akgraner> :-)
<dpm> dholbach, nah, on the contrary, privileged to play in the same team as you guys ;)
<jcastro> good morning
<jcastro> hi dpm!
<jcastro> I have questions for you at our call today!
<dpm> jcastro, hey, sure :)
<czajkowski> whats the art of community channel
<popey> he has a channel for that?
<czajkowski> naturallyu
<popey> join #artofc
<czajkowski> trying to get the swiss gu to find out either from jono or from heather
<popey> at a guess
<popey> nope
<czajkowski> but loco contacts list isn't gonna have the asnwer as to why he didnt get it
<czajkowski> I wonder is it because he order two as he's the contact for two teams
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> as the mail states it's heathers call
<jcastro> http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/canonical-launches-ubuntu-app-developer-platform-for-curious-cod/
<jcastro> there we go baby, that's a big one
<AlanBell> and inquisitive haddock
<jussi> oh wow, are we now going back to C for names...?
<jussi> :P
<jussi> Ubuntu 12.04 Curious Cod :D
<nigelb> 20
 * AlanBell wonders if the -p announcement will be more surprising than normal
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> who knows anything about the QR code for this UDS?
<jcastro> is it the same as last time?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> mhall119: nigelb: the qr code in summit, is that what we're using?
<czajkowski> jono: just the man I need badly
<czajkowski> I wont say that too often I swear
<czajkowski> jono: got a moment for 2 second pm
<czajkowski> please
<czajkowski> so I need you badly only for 2 seconds
<jono> czajkowski, I have a call now, but feel free to pm
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, kim0, dpm all set?
<jono> creating the hangout
<dholbach> yep
 * AlanBell thinks QR codes were underexploited in summit
<dpm> ready to roll
<kim0> yep
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, kim0, dpm invite sent
<jcastro> we're putting them on the badges
<jcastro> I need to know though, if we made the QR code pointing to the schedule
<jcastro> or if that was something we got from this guidebook thing
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> in
<jcastro> mhall119: can I mess with those slots again?
<jcastro> my thing froze up
<Pici> poor thing.
<popey> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
 * czajkowski hands him a creme egg :) smile 
<akgraner> hahahahahaha
<akgraner> ok so silly questions - do you all call cloud.ubuntu.com, developer.ubuntu.com etc portals b/c of the software you all use to built them on?
<czajkowski> or the features they are hosting ?
<akgraner> the non-developer in me thought at first it might be b/c it's a "portal" into that part of the community and development - but Pete laughed me out of the room...and told me to ask - then go RTFM  - grrrrr....
<popey> akgraner: its what you said it is
<popey> apple call it the "Developer Center"
<popey> well, "iOS Dev Center" "OSX Dev Center" etc
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<popey> i would call it a portal
<popey> tis a common term in the places I work
<akgraner> I was just wanting to understand....
<popey> yeah, not sure what "normals" call it
<akgraner> I just wanted to make sure I can explain it to duel audiences
<czajkowski> akgraner: makes sense
<nigelb> jcastro: I'll defer to mhall119. I don't even know what that does.
<jcastro> it looks like the code is the same
<jcastro> it just points to guidebook in the market/store.
<mhall119> jcastro: the QR code had been pointing to the Guidebook app
<mhall119> since nothing else we have is mobile-accessible
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> ok that's what we're printing on the badge then I guess
<jcastro> Good to go!
<AlanBell> mhall119: actually the session pages with the pads work great on android, read only but live updates
<mhall119> jcastro: the QR code we have up there now is no good
<mhall119> jcastro: it pointed to a redirect that guidebook made when they changed names, but it's not working anymore
<mhall119> jcastro: you need to get a new QR code from them
<jcastro> not to me
<jcastro> it directed to guidebook
<jcastro> android
<AlanBell> is there a lanyrd for UDS?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> jcastro: ok, theymust have fixed it then, cjohnston and I tried it about a month ago and it didn't
<jcastro> I just tried it now
<mhall119> me too, works for me now
<jcastro> but I would feel better if someone else would try it
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> anyone have an iphone?
<AlanBell> http://lanyrd.com/2011/uds-p/
<jcastro> oh you mean that thing
<jcastro> I thought you mean a physical lanyard
<jcastro> yeah, I wish we would just use that
<AlanBell> no, I know how to spell :)
<AlanBell> I was just pondering QR codes and integration possibilities, don't think it is quite the right sort of thing for lanyrd integration
<jcastro> I wish we did this + one of those awesome registration thingies
<akgraner> jcastro, but we have LP :-P
<akgraner> insert sarcasm there....
<jcastro> anyone half way decent with the gimp?
<AlanBell> jcastro: to do what?
<jcastro> I need to make 2 logos have a transparent background
<AlanBell> sure
<jcastro> so that they are not huge white boxes
<AlanBell> yup, easy
<jcastro> I have a call in 15 minutes, can I ping you after that?
<AlanBell> yes
<jcastro> jawesome
<nigelb> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> o/
<nigelb> AlanBell: Do you know of any open source, embeddable, polling system?
<AlanBell> to do a big survey form thing?
<nigelb> Its a yes/no poll.
<nigelb> Just one question
<AlanBell> so not limesurvey
<nigelb> something, simpler.
<AlanBell> there are oodles of wordpress plugins to do that
<nigelb> I don't use wordpress :)
<AlanBell> not sure really
<nigelb> Hrm, I could just use google docs.
<jcastro> ^^^ that
<jcastro> we need a limesurvey juju formula
<nigelb> jcastro++
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~0cs935kb517wwm-1gdq-wz6bkyhu4uqpfa
<popey> wut
<popey> spammy generated account or keyboard-mash extreme sports entrant?
<nigelb> I applaud the effort to remember the username.
<popey> lastpass ftw
<Pici> At least they have a normal realname.
 * Pici uses keepass2
<jcastro> mhall119: around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-29
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah
<jcastro> I am at pbclinux
<jcastro> I am surrounded by 1990's linux guy. :)
<mhall119> I have no idea what that is
 * mhall119 assumes pbc==palm beach county
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah
<jcastro> mhall119: I've think I've seen 10 distros discussed tonight
<jcastro> I think they're doing like a roll up of everything around
<jcastro> czajkowski: congrats! You're the distro quote of the week on LWN
<akgraner> Dang it - I need to move to FL, UK, or CA - all the cool Linux groups are there...
<mhall119> akgraner: you know you're already honorary Florida member
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> jcastro: I dd what now
<czajkowski> LWN?
<czajkowski> oh dear what did I do
<czajkowski> dang! how can he say I'm quoted and not tell me
<czajkowski> right off to work
<czajkowski> toodles
<popey> happy birthday pleia2 !
<jussi> awww, she is 30. Congratulations pleia2 :)
<dholbach> pleia2, Happy Birthday! :)
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<kim0> morning folks
<nigelb> ohai kim0
<kim0> nigelb: o/
<czajkowski> popey: you have a sound twin
<czajkowski> on absolute 80s the guy laughs just like you
<akgraner> mhall119, thanks! :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: do you see what jcastro said about re LWN
<czajkowski> wanna know what I was quoted :/
<akgraner> czajkowski, yeah I do...what did you say
<czajkowski> akgraner: 01:57 < jcastro> czajkowski: congrats! You're the distro quote of the week on LWN
<akgraner> right now  - I am doing the *blink*  *blink* *blink* dang this light is bright thing and searching for my coffee...
<czajkowski> what was the quote
<akgraner> oh I don't know  -- let me search and find out
<czajkowski> thanks
<akgraner> as soon as my eyes adjust fully to the light - eek....it's early :-)
<dholbach> brb
<czajkowski>  http://lwn.net/Articles/460796/
<czajkowski> :D
<akgraner> czajkowski, that's awesome
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> have just had to turn down another job
<czajkowski> the mind boggle
<czajkowski> 4 months no work
<czajkowski> get work
<czajkowski> jobs pout in
 * AlanBell files RT 18061 asking for pad.ubuntu.com to get a health check
<popey> AlanBell: got an image we can use?
<AlanBell> hmm?
<popey> bah, jono owns it
<AlanBell> oh, that bug
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/theteam/toolkit/
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> Good morning mhall119
<jcastro> kim0: we still on?
<kim0> jcastro: in an hour
<jcastro> oh, I thought it was now!
<kim0> jcastro: we moved it for dholbach
<jcastro> okey
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<hggdh> jcastro: you know when Jono's coming in?
<hggdh> (like logging in)
<dpm> hggdh, he's usually in in about ~45 min
<jcastro> he's usually on inbetween 45 and 1:45
<jcastro> from now
<hggdh> dpm, jcastro: perfect, thank you
<jcastro> hey so dpm
<jcastro> let's pretend I just wrote an awesome lense for unity
<nigelb> how do I publish it?
<jcastro> and jorge encourages me to submit it to the software center
<czajkowski> jcastro: would not have seen the LWN quote without you telling me
 * AlanBell looks up
<jcastro> but a few months later I want to refresh it with a new version?
<jcastro> there's no instructions on like how to update an existing app, or does the person resubmit?
<jcastro> czajkowski: that's pretty awesome!
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks
<dpm> jcastro, right now afaik we're just supporting one version per Ubuntu release (i.e. no updates), regardless of whether the software is libre+gratis or commercial (https://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/announcing-the-ubuntu-app-developer-site/#comment-653) I know there have been talks about supporting updates in My Apps, but I don't know the current status of discussion
<jcastro> :(
<jcastro> so what if the app supports a web service and it needs to be updated?
<dpm> right now this wouldn't be supported :(
<jcastro> (I'm thinking like a twitter app, or a lens that uses a web service for the back end)
<jcastro> :(
<dpm> nigelb, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/ ;)
<nigelb> dpm: :)
<akgraner> jcastro, dholbach, kim0, dpm- I want to add  http://developer.ubuntu.com/, and http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ link from the fridge what are you all calling these?  Developer Site, Developer Portals what or how are you all referring to all these and is there anymore I am missing
<jcastro> Cloud is Cloud Portal
<dpm> akgraner, developer is App Developer site
<jcastro> "Ubuntu Cloud Portal"
<akgraner> yeah but I need one header to stick them under
<dpm> yeah, same with developer, adding Ubuntu :)
<jcastro> oh I see
<akgraner> I thought you all might have some name you lump the all under
<jcastro> you need a header.
<dpm> akgraner, you can call them portals or sites :)
<jcastro> Now you're playing with portals.
<akgraner> hmm ok  How about "Ubuntu Development Sites"
<akgraner> nah that sounds wrong
<akgraner> dang it - this should be easy to come up with...grrrr
<akgraner> "Portals"
<jcastro> Ubuntu Development Portals?
<akgraner> yep  - I'll go with that
<akgraner> and see what happens
<akgraner> then if you all come up with more we can add them there
<dholbach> jcastro, kim0: around?
<dholbach> grrrrr, compiz focus
<jcastro> I switched to 2d!
<dholbach> jcastro, kim0: time to chat a bit?
<jcastro> \o/
<dholbach> starting a hangout
<kim0> joining
<dholbach> hum, I'm still alone
<jcastro> I can't get to plus for some reason
<akgraner> ok added - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<dholbach> jcastro, maybe because of the stupid SSO change? wrong identity?
<jcastro> no I sorted all that yesterday
<jcastro> I can't get to the site at all
<dholbach> kim0, how about you?
<jcastro> ah there we go
<dholbach> ah, Ahmed is there
<popey> I am being dumb.
<popey> press super key, type 'proxy' on oneiric
<popey> where did the gnome proxy dialog go?
<jcastro> man, no clue
<jcastro> it's not in network
<popey> i do hope thats not been removed from the stock install
<dholbach> I guess we need to get people on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-P/Attendees
<jcastro> when g+ lets you broadcast we should do a public team meeting
<czajkowski> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/south-london/learning-4-you/995847 mind boggling
<mhall119> they're going to broadcast hangouts?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> they had a celebrity one with the black eyed peas
<jcastro> it was awesome
<jcastro> but they got like, swamped, and had some problems
<jono> kim0, howdy
<jono> all set?
<kim0> yep
<kim0> kim0: ready
<kim0> meh
<kim0> jono: ready :)
<jono> kim0, awesome, firing it up :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: poke
<jussi> jcastro: !!!!
<jcastro> yo
 * jussi grumbles...
<nigelb> did you do the naming of the uds rooms?
<jussi> (on summit)
<jcastro> no, the hotel picks the names. :)\
<jcastro> but, yeah
<jussi> jcastro: any chance of removing the second - ?
<jcastro> I only see one -
<jussi> jcastro:  this, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/antigua1/ instead of http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/antigua-1/
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> sure, but check with james_w in case he's using that for something
<jussi> yeah, last time round we had no dashes, and if you put them in it breaks our irc...
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> sounds good to me
<jussi> james_w: could you confirm so we dont break something bigger?
<jcastro> yeah just in case he has some script or something
<jcastro> jussi: linaro consumes summit now so when we  make changes we need to doublecheck
<jussi> jcastro: yeah
<czajkowski> doing time sheet tickets are the spawn of the devil, who ever came up with them needs their hands chopped off
<jussi> sheet tickets?
<czajkowski> how you work througout the day on what areas
<czajkowski> billable non billable
<czajkowski> admin
<jussi> czajkowski: oh horrible, yeah
<jussi> Yeah, I met with such and such for 1/2 hour, billable. bah.
<pleia2> thanks popey, jussi and dholbach :)
<jussi> pleia2: yw :)
<AlanBell> cut the grass, 1/2 hour, non billable
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<jono> dholbach, quick
<jono> dholbach, quick q
<jono> do you think could prioritize the ARB member finding work for the next week?
<jono> we had 10 new ARB apps submitted since d.u.c rolled out
<jono> I see you have been discussing with Allison about it
<dholbach> jono, I'll try harder, but it proves to be hard
<dholbach> Rohan Garg said he was interested (KDE stuff being his speciality)
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg
<jono> dholbach, awesome, want me to blog it?
<jono> I am happy to help raise awareness
<dholbach> jono, sure, we should just figure out what the requirements are
<jono> dholbach, maybe we can ask some other folks to weigh in temporarily to shift the backlog
<dholbach> so we don't have people apply in vain for something they're not ready to do yet
<jono> did Allison document these?
<dholbach> I'm not sure
<dholbach> I think dpm said it wasn't documented yet
<dholbach> and I wouldn't want to make a decision on behalf of the ARB
<dholbach> so I guess I'll just stick to people within ~ubuntu-dev for now
<dholbach> and regarding the backlog: it might make sense to ask people to help out post-release where we have a time of less activity (minus SRU fixes obviously) anyway
<jono> ok, I will ask her to get that documented today
<jono> I thought we had this on a wiki page somewhere
<jcastro> there's a bunch of stuff in the "old" backlog from before the relaunch too
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> dholbach, I wonder if jbicha would be interested
<jcastro> lunch
<dholbach> jono, putting him on my list
<jono> dholbach, I am responding to the ARB mail now
<dholbach> great
<jono> dholbach, I will ask her to unblock you ASAP
<dholbach> in any case I'll go out and ask folks
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> maybe review the UDS list
<jono> would be awesome to get folks in from there and discuss it at UDS
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> cya!
<AlanBell> jcastro: did you have some logos to sort out?
<jcastro> ah thanks for the poke
<jcastro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sq4gBpsDLE&html5=True
<nigelb> jcastro: https://mozillians.allizom.org/en-US/
<nigelb> They built it!
<jcastro> oooh
<jcastro> link to example page?
<nigelb> sec
<nigelb> jcastro: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nigelbabu/mozilla-phonebook.png
<nigelb> (to see a page, you need to be logged in)
<jcastro> that is nice
<jcastro> it would be nice to have that in LD
<jcastro> 2 birds, one stone, etc.
<jcastro> is the code open?
<jcastro> I've always wanted nicer landing pages for people
<jcastro> instead of lp.net/~jorge
<jcastro> like this:
<jcastro> http://about.me/jorge.castro
<jcastro> where it's real easy for people to make nice landing pages
<nigelb> jcastro: yep,its open
<nigelb> Its mozilla. It *has* to be open :)
<jcastro> heh, of course it is
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> python?
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> django too
<jcastro> of course it is. :)
<nigelb> jcastro: so I've been thinking
<nigelb> Mixing up the Open Badge Initiative with loco directory with launchpad to form a kind of place which would be suitable to show case for ubuntu membership
<nigelb> Here's what I've done with badges to support it, and links to code/ events organized
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> their badge thing is awesome too
<mhall119> http://zareason.com/shop/Invenire-1220.html <- Awesomeness
<nigelb> HA, nice!
<AlanBell> Quimo 2.0
<jono> jcastro, call in 9m?
<jcastro> ya
<mhall119> AlanBell: no u
<mhall119> you're too British
<jono> brb
<nigelb> Can haz RT? https://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/119499737031389185
<nigelb> thanks AlanBell :)
<jono> jcastro, sorry, give me one sec
<jcastro> cooll, I'm going to grab a drink anyway
<nigelb> jcastro: Thanks!
 * nigelb sleeps
<jcastro> I voted yes!
<jcastro> we should just move it up some
<jcastro> so it doesn't cannibalize or get cannibalized by openweek
<nigelb> Yeah, we just got too overworked to organize it.
<nigelb> We'll move it somewhere mid-cycle next time
<jcastro> I would have gotten involved but had a wedding that weekend
<jcastro> I sympathize with your plight
<nigelb> This time it was all pleia2, even I wasn't able to spare enough time as I'd like to :)
<jcastro> Drunk karaoke singing Journey songs > anything else
<jcastro> actually I hate weddings, I think this might be my last one in a long time though
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> it was late this year, usually we'd do it in july but we had clouds and communities and everything else weeks that month
<pleia2> so maybe june
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> There were too much clouds :P
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> Welcome, to UBUNTU VIM WEEK
<nigelb> I'm guessing as organizers, we were a bit burned out too with all the events going on + real life
<jcastro> Ubuntu boot splash week, coming next summer!!!
<nigelb> heh
<jono> jcastro, about set
<jcastro> k
<jono> jcastro, firing up the hangout
<jcastro> I am in! </hacker>
<jono> jcastro, I dont see you
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<nigelb> I'm in <3 with Ubuntu Mono today :-)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> I like it too :)
<jussi> hrr, still no answer from james_w...
<nigelb> jussi: I think he's away this week.
<jussi> oh :)
<jussi> well I suppose thats ok then :P
<dholbach> Pendulum, happy birthday! :)
<nigelb> ooh
<nigelb> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Pendulum :)
 * jussi sings happy birthday to Pendulum
<kim0> Morning
<kim0> Pendulum: Happy bday :)
<dholbach> kim0, صباح الخير!
<kim0> dholbach: hehe saba7 el noor :)
<dholbach> kim0, كيف حالك، أخي؟
<kim0> man you're good :)
<nigelb> Arabic looks good on the new font!
<dholbach> kim0, it's still the 5 words you told me - I need more vocabulary
<dholbach> so, how are you doing? :)
<kim0> Going good, how about you
<kim0> do I need to reboot to get ubuntu-mono in my terminal
<dholbach> you might have to tell the terminal to make use of it
<dholbach> in the profile settings
<kim0> hmm, it uses "system default"
<kim0> wonder where that is config'ed
<dpm> there used to be a general fonts configuration dialog
<dholbach> I have no idea where to do that - probably just using dconf-editor or some such
<dpm> I'm not sure where that's gone now we're using gnome-control-center
<dholbach> it was in gnome-appearance-properties
<dholbach> but that's gone for good AFAIK
<dholbach> dconf-editor → org.gnome.desktop.interface → monospace-font-name ?
<dpm> speaking of gone features, does anyone know where to set the user picture?
<dholbach> dpm, if you don't look like http://cdn4.iconfinder.com/data/icons/gnome-desktop-icons-png/PNG/64/Gnome-Stock-Person-64.png that's not our desktop's problem! :-P
<dpm> dholbach, that one lacks a beard ;)
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> we got rid of the beard person AGES ago
<nigelb> dpm: More specifically, it lacks a neck beard :P
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-icon-theme/+bug/24177
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 24177 in gnome-icon-theme "Default user account icon shouldn't be bearded man" [Medium,Fix released]
<dpm> yeah, I remember that one :)
<nigelb> what the...
<kim0> gnome-tweak-tool
<kim0> does the font thing
 * kim0 reboots
<dholbach> jcastro, if you want to have a dev session at UOW let me know
<dholbach> dibs on one or two early slots
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> dholbach: got a min for a pm please?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> czajkowski, ^
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day earlier today, so the 750km on the highway are more managable today
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<dholbach> bye :)
<Pendulum> kim0: nigelb: thanks!
<Pendulum> jussi: thanks!
<akgraner> anyone having issues getting to the Fridge or rather can someone go to fridge.ubuntu.com and see what you get  - please and thank you
<akgraner> hmm I guess it is just slow..
<cjohnston> akgraner: i got a 504
<akgraner> thanks
<Pendulum> akgraner: It loads for me, just takes ages to do so
<AlanBell> eventually loaded here
<akgraner> ok - having it looked into
<akgraner> thanks y'all
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> dpm,  what's the # for ubuntu developers now you want people to use?
<dpm> hey akgraner, #ubuntuappdev - it's on http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/ for reference
 * akgraner updates my lovely post-it note wall of important stuff to remember :-)
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> hmm what does it mean when you get "DB Error - no database selected" when trying to post to identi.ca from Qwibber - I didn't get that yesterday  (I just updated so updates to my natty machine this morning - hmmm)
<akgraner> s/so/some
<akgraner> ok so IS says it's not on their part can some see if you can get to the fridge again b/c I know it's not just me \
<akgraner> hey did you all know about this site? http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/fridge.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> I just found out about it so I thought I would share
<czajkowski> yeah tis kinda handy alright
<akgraner> more to add to my post it notes :-)
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> It will be my new wallpaper soon
<czajkowski> http://www.bcs.org/content/ConWebDoc/41634 heading there this year for ada lovelace day
 * mhall119 hopes akgraner is using Tomboy instead of physical post-its
<jcastro> AlanBell: robbie ended up fixing the logos yesterday before I got to it
<jcastro> but, virtual high five anyway!
<AlanBell> ^5
 * AlanBell is off for a curry
<Pendulum> AlanBell: have a good curry :)
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<jcastro> has anyone seen this?
<nigelb> jcastro: ZOMG
<akgraner> jcastro, nice!
<akgraner> mhall119, I use both :-)
<czajkowski> jbut oneieic is out in 13 days no ?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I wondered about that as well
<czajkowski> jcastro: ^^
 * popey cranks the rumour mill to 11
<popey> what if it's not the release
<popey> what if it's a computer running ubuntu
<popey> 'a whole new computer'
<akgraner> What happens on the 11th?
<akgraner> or 10th besides Columbus Day?
<akgraner> anyone join the IRC channel yet
<akgraner> popey, and nigelb are there..:-)
<nigelb> :D
<cjohnston> the 12th is columbus day
<akgraner> cjohnston, celebrated on the 10th this year
<akgraner> well observed
<cjohnston> akgraner: i know.. my birthday is the 12th.. thats why i say something
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> Happy Early b-day!
<nigelb> cjohnston: Happy Birthday old man :P
 * nigelb runs. Fast.
<cjohnston> dont worry nigelb.. youll get yours
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> mhall119: can I play with the slots?
<nigelb> I read that as "Can I play with fire and explosives?"
<cjohnston> jcastro: why wouldnt you be able to
<jcastro> because last time I did that the entire thing crashed
<nigelb> Yes, see my comment.
<cjohnston> well.. when you play, thats always an option
<jcastro> I'm not playing
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> I have to put these retarded slots in there because Scott made a decision 56 years ago.
<jcastro> and now I can't even yell at him. :(
<jcastro> ok I'm going in there, if it breaks, don't say I didn't warn you!
<cjohnston> what slots?
<nigelb> jcastro: Now you *call* yell at him without losing your job :P
<jcastro> the plenary slots
<nigelb> *can*
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> what can be done to make it better?
<jcastro> like in gcal
<jcastro> how you can just extend meetings to be long or short
<jcastro> and remove the whole concept of slots
<nigelb> Ah. Wishlist for next cycle. We'll try.
<jcastro> just genning the slots automatically will be enough
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/855586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855586 in summit "init-slots makes plenaries too long" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> nigelb: mhall119 or cjohnston: any idea why the slots on wednesday aren't showing up?
<jcastro> they're in the system, I added them like the other ones
<jcastro> but they don't display for some reason when you go to Wednesday
 * nigelb ooks
<nigelb> *looks
<nigelb> jcastro: I seee them
<nigelb> looks like you put normal lots instead of plenary though
<jcastro> it's plenary in the admin
<jcastro> let me check again
<cjohnston> im thinking something with that last room
<jcastro> oh dude
<cjohnston> boca vi
<jcastro> 2 if the slots are normal
<jcastro> and cover the plenary slots
<jcastro> let me try this
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> hey alright
<jcastro> DONE!
<jcastro> and I didn't even crash summit
 * jcastro eats on yummy crow
<cjohnston> what did you do jcastro
<jcastro> created plenary slots without crashing summit
<jcastro> it's like, a first.
<cjohnston> i was referring to how
<cjohnston> see.. summit much more betterrer
<jcastro> hey so what's ""plenary talk" vs. "plenary"
<cjohnston> uhh
<kim0> jcastro: is there a list of plenaries somewhere
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-P?
<jcastro> I am scheduling them today
<jcastro> and we don't have enough room, so if you're thinking of one, do a lightning talk instead
<mhall119> jcastro: you sorted?
<jcastro> I am all set, thanks
<jcastro> jono: oh also the guidebook is set
<jcastro> they have all the sponsors and crap and the maps and stuff in there
<nigelb> jcastro: YOU ARE AWESOME
<nigelb> :)
<jcastro> mhall119: is something bad happening? summit just started grinding
<jcastro> huh weird
<jcastro> now it's normal again
<mhall119> jcastro: not that I know of, but cranberry is still questionably stable in my book
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> so hey has anyone thought about this room thing?
<jcastro> with the thing being too wide?
<jcastro> james_w: around?
<mhall119> ah damn, we're getting memory errors again
<mhall119> jcastro: I told you to buy bigger screens
<nigelb> mhall119: cranberry playing bad again?
<nigelb> did you notice tomorrow is 1st?
<jcastro> ok so this is going to be a real problem then?
<nigelb> Yes, can you escalate higher?
<nigelb> or get us a large ec2
<jcastro> no I mean the screens
<nigelb> ah, yes.
<jcastro> mhall119: wanna just move it over to canonistack?
<mhall119> jcastro: no
<jcastro> awwww
<jcastro> but it looks like so much fun!
<mhall119> it is fun
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> but not ready to host critical production code
<jcastro> ok, so really, what do we need to do
<jcastro> RT and escalate?
<mhall119> yeah, at this point maybe we need to request provisioning a new server just for summit until we can figure it out
<jcastro> ok if you can file the ticket I will get it escalated.
<jcastro> shoot me a # when you get it.
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> and I've got a machine in mind, but after the openstack summit
<jcastro> maybe IS will let us keep this monster box for the demo
<jcastro> though if I was them I wouldn't, heh
<jcastro> is 40 cores and 128GB of ram enough for summit?
 * jcastro evil grins
<mhall119> jcastro: can we re-use RT #17895 ?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> mhall119: robbie is wondering if that's the right ticket #
<mhall119> jcastro: it's the one we used to have them try and see what's using the memory
<mhall119> jcastro: https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=17895
<jcastro> mhall119: ok can  you add something to the effect that the issue isn't sorted?
<jcastro> and then I'll ask robbie to bump it
<mhall119> jcastro: you want me to copy robbie on it?
<jcastro> yes please
<mhall119> done
<jcastro> popey: heya
<jcastro> you seem to be in the know
<popey>  _   _       _
<popey> | | | | __ _| |__
<popey> | |_| |/ _` | '_ \
<popey> |  _  | (_| | | | |
<popey> |_| |_|\__,_|_| |_|
<popey>                    
<popey> sorry, go on
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> so like, how does it work if you post something
<jcastro> on g+
<popey> you choose who to post to
<popey> which circles
<jcastro> right
<popey> I post _all_ of mine as public
<jcastro> but what if someone is being annoying
<popey> i unfollow douches
<jcastro> but not ... report as being bad annoying
<popey> de-circle
<jcastro> ok
<popey> then i only see when they reply to other people or reshare my stuff
<jcastro> how do I prevent someone from posting who isn't in my circle?
<popey> i dont see their posts unless i feel like clicking on them or someone i know reshares
<jcastro> I just don't post public? just to my extended circles?
<popey> dont post public
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> and what does the extended mean, it doesn't let friends of a friend post does it?
<popey> pass
<popey> i think so
<jcastro> k
<popey> can i get back to ordering dominos now? :D
<jcastro> I just want to make sure I don't get trolled
<jcastro> ooh, dominos!
<popey> hehe
<popey> yes, king of pizza
<popey> I _love_ dominos
<jcastro> jono: here, use this one for that conversation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0la5DBtOVNI
<popey> haha
<jono> jcastro, lol
<popey> i have someone being a douche at me on G+ _right_ _now_
<jcastro> popey: remember when I asked you if that Fab guy was a troll? And you kind of avoided the question?
<jcastro> I don't really need your answer now.
<jcastro> :)
<popey> lol
<popey> saying i should move him from my random circle to ubuntu circle
<popey> he's not in any of my circles
<popey> jcastro: i dont follow fab anywhere
<popey> i actively avoid him where possible
<jcastro> the tone of that conversation is basically why no one reads identica
<popey> _exactly_
<jcastro> it's like, a dogpile of a few people talking about how much better they are than every one else
<jcastro> and then they ruin it for every one else
<jcastro> which unfortunately leads to "why would I use Free network services when people just yell at me?"
<popey> dude, we're on the same page :D
<jcastro> I don't see the argument of forcing people to use services as being free at all
<popey> i love that dominos accepts paypal
<popey> means I can be a fat lazy oaf and not go and get my wallet
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so next thought
<jcastro> iirc orlando was one huge L shaped thing
<jcastro> instead of monitors
<jcastro> what about a projector on the one huge wall
<jcastro> popey: I wish you could have like, anti-circles
<jcastro> like say "stupid people"
<popey> oh i have an 'asshats' circle
<popey> so far only one person in it
<jcastro> oooh
<jcastro> so what do you get by having them in a circle vs. just not following them?
<popey> they think you're interested in what they have to say
<popey> when in fact you just laugh at every utterance
<popey> i should get out more
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> so I heard this concept they use on some communities
<jcastro> that is totally brilliant
<jcastro> have you ever heard of hellbanning?
<popey> no
<jcastro> ok so
<jcastro> assume a forum or something
<jcastro> some guy is just being an idiot, and never reforms, etc.
<jcastro> so you hellban them
<jcastro> then, they are the only ones that see their posts
<jcastro> but no one else does
<popey> haha
<jcastro> so they flail and flail and think people are ignoring them
<jcastro> then they just go somewhere else
<popey> thats an interesting way of doing it
<jcastro> so while they keep replying and being themselves, the normal community isn't affected, and the guy thinks people are just ignoring him, and then moves on to youtube comments or wherever people like that hang out.
<popey> did you see that blog post i think zonker shared, woman who gets loads of hatemail?
<jcastro> it's totally genious, though a little dishonest tbh
<jcastro> Kathy Sierra
<jcastro> she's spoken at Guadec before
<jcastro> how to build passionate communities, etc.
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehYoIKTsiV0 i love this
<mhall119> jcastro: L-shaped?
<jcastro> yeah, the venue I mean
<mhall119> there were 3 side hallways off the main one, and the plenary room across from those
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so, on the wall facing the little hallways
<jcastro> tilt your head up.
<jcastro> right there.
<jcastro> because I am willing to bet new TVs are out of  the question, and rewriting that viewer part in summit is asking for torture.
<mhall119> jcastro: http://www.thecaribeorlando.com/uploadedImages/Meetings_And_Events/Floor_Plans_Capacity_Charts/cro_conventionCenterMap.gif?n=9176
<jcastro> yeah, see where it says Foyer
<jcastro> face east
<jcastro> and up, above the doors
<jcastro> another solution would be
<jcastro> in each hallway
<jcastro> where a TV is
<mhall119> jcastro: I don't remember
<jcastro> horizontal scroll to the group of rooms that hallway is
<mhall119> jcastro: cjohnston might be willing to stop by and scout it out though
<jcastro> ah nuts though
<jcastro> it's still a resolution problem
<jcastro> the projector would need to be way more high rez
<mhall119> jcastro: we can scale down the size of the blocks, but it's hard enough to fit text into them
<jcastro> ok normally how many columns, 9?
<mhall119> the blocks are fix-width at 100px, IIRC
<cjohnston> jcastro: we were trying to find out from james_w if linaro wanted to seperate summits...
<jcastro> man, 24 rooms
<mhall119> what's the horizontal resolution of the screens?
<cjohnston> mhall119: or we could do like what they have done, where if you go to s.l.o they ONLY display linaro stuff..
<jcastro> well, they're 1080p TVs right?
<jcastro> so 1920?
<mhall119> cjohnston: do we have linaro-only rooms?
<jcastro> ok, one solution could be leave the layout the same, but then every 30 seconds show the other part of the schedule, and then just alternate
<jcastro> like airport monitors do
<mhall119> :P
<popey> marquee
<jcastro> or find a firefox extension that marquee's horizontal scrolling, lol
<mhall119> let's just attach a kinect to each one and let people do Minority Report style scrolling
<mhall119> don't the Linaro guys have something for that?
<jcastro> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/autoscroll-for-musicians/
<jcastro> so like this
<jcastro> but left/right
<jcastro> come to think of it, that would be handy during allstars too heh
<mhall119> jcastro: are the hackfest rooms only going to be used for hackfests?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> but only in the afternoons
<jcastro> in the morning, sessions
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> (already tried to think about that)
<mhall119> so how many rooms do we have?
<jcastro> 24
<jcastro> just counted
<mhall119> can we do 12 on one screen and 12 on another?
<jcastro> right
<cjohnston> do we have enough screens for that
<jcastro> asking
<jcastro> ok so if we have the screens or not
<jcastro> either way we need to split the schedule right?
<jcastro> like
<mhall119> right
<jcastro> summit.ubuntu.com/$day-part1 and part2 or something
<jcastro> and then we either have 2 screens, or we set the firefox tabs one on each part of the day and set them to like, auto flip back and forth every 30 seconds
<mhall119> it'll be more like summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/?rooms=21&page=1
<jcastro> sure sure
<mhall119> on 12 instead of 21
<jcastro> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tab-slideshow/
<jcastro> booyah
<jcastro> there's the badget
<jcastro> badger even!
 * mhall119 wishes ctrl+left-click worked like middle click in Unity Launcher
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so elmo hasn't responded yet, I'm going to go get caffeine refills, bbiab
<jcastro> I'll have a think while I walk to the store.
<jcastro> bbi15
<mhall119> dlawson responded
<Pendulum> Pici: Happy Birthday!
<mhall119> jcastro: given that this problem struck both Summit and LoCo Directory at the same time, I'm not inclined to belive it's something in their application code
<cjohnston> mhall119: what needs to be done to update for the new openid
<cjohnston> mhall119: and i get errors with status
<mhall119> cjohnston: out of memory errors?
<cjohnston> yup
<nigelb> My theory is status is screwing up everything else.
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/700027/
<nigelb> :P
<nigelb> jcastro: I USE THAT EVERY DAY AND DIDN'T REMEMBER THAT.
<nigelb> (tab slide show)
<nigelb> I use it for Nagios on a big screen at work.
<jcastro> oh dude mhall119
<jcastro> sciri says the schedules are separate
<jcastro> we should be fine!
<mhall119> jcastro: what does that mean?
<jcastro> "Our AV vendor only has 8 45" plasmas total. The currently layout is 1 confidence monitor for the plenary, 4 UDS schedules, and 3 LDS schedules."
<jcastro> jcastro: Well, I'm not 100% sure. We will have 4 UDS-branded schedules and 3 LDS-branded schedules. I don't know if that means the UDS schedules are UDS-only and the LDS schedules are LDS-only, or if it's just a branding change.
<jcastro> ok so basically, I think james_w can answer that question
<jcastro> but he always is all quiet when we talk about UDS
 * jcastro jiggles james_w 
<Pici> Pendulum: Thanks! :)
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> you about?
<popey> hm?
<jcastro> it's friday, Jason and I are going to do a hangout and just do ubuntu stuff
<jcastro> chat, etc.
<popey> :D
<jcastro> come be english with us
<popey> k
<popey> yay, killed the browser
<Pici> Pendulum: Happy birthday to you too ;)
<Pendulum> Pici: thank you!
<cjohnston> jcastro: http://summit.linaro.org/uds-p/2011-10-31/
<cjohnston> I think we should figure out a way to split off their rooms
<popey> jcastro: clicked exit by accident!
<popey> cant get back in
<popey> cant get back in
<mhall119> Pendulum: happy birtday
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-01
<mhall119> http://www.qimo4kids.com/2011/10/qimo-on-zareason-pcs/
 * mhall119 is super excited
<Pendulum> mhall119: thanks!
<Pendulum> morning
<duanedesign> hello Pendulum
<Pendulum> duanedesign: how're you? Haven't seen you around as much lately :(
<duanedesign> Pendulum: i am good. Been kinda busy settling into my new job
<Pendulum> I'm glad things are good :)
<duanedesign> hoping things stabilize so I can gget back to some community work
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> Silly day jobs getting in the way of volunteer stuff ;-)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> Pendulum: what have you been up too?
<Pendulum> honestly, lost a lot of the last 2 months to medical crap, but it's medical crap that has resulted in improvement so I can't complain too much ;-)
<Pendulum> Probably about as good as I'll ever been on that front now and that's good enough for me :-) (didn't fix anywhere near anything, just most of the things that were limiting me in ways that messed up working)
<Pendulum> *anywhere near everything
<duanedesign> sounds  like all in all it turned out to be a positive :)
<Pendulum> yeah
<czajkowski> Aloha
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski ... /me said one hour later
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-02
 * nigelb waves to AlanBell 
<AlanBell> o/ nigelb
<nigelb> AlanBell: http://twitpic.com/6t78bd
<AlanBell> yeah, saw that
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> They sent flowers as well.
<nigelb> White flowers for everyone as apology.
<AlanBell> how sweet
<AlanBell> the firefox and IE teams send each other cake for their releases
<nigelb> I know that one :)
<nigelb> IE team now sends cupcake.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-24
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> top of the morning to you
<popey> pip pip
<bkerensa> dholbach: I love this.... debianlp:packagename
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> :)
<bkerensa> improved my workflow significantly
<philballew> evening
<elfy> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> elfy: re your email bug, IS would be the best place to raise that issue if you've not done so already, #canonical-sysadmin
<elfy> k - I'll pop in there today and see if I can find one
<elfy> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> if you look at the topic you'll see who is on vanguarg
<czajkowski> *vanguard
<elfy> ok - cheers
<elfy> czajkowski: thanks - got that ball rolling now
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> yeah it's IS that deals with RT tickets and only if it needs to be escalated come to other people
<czajkowski> any issues shout
<elfy> I see - it's all a bit new to me obviously, I did know about canonical-sysadmin - but it's one of those places I forget about
<czajkowski> no worries
<czajkowski> we all learn :)
<elfy> indeed :)
<nigelb> Morning elfy, czajkowski! Good weekend?
<elfy> hi nigelb - was pretty good thanks :)
<czajkowski> yes fine thanks
<nigelb> I got my raspberry pi working on saturday. Now I'm wondering what more to do with it :)
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<nigelb> g'nite bkerensa
<daker> dholbach: czajkowski i got a new appointment 10/10 :)
<dholbach> great! :)
 * dholbach hugs daker
<czajkowski> daker: that's great news!
<mhall119_> daker: \o/
<daker> :)
<jcastro> snap-l,
<jcastro> "What if Ubuntu locks into your Facebook or Google+ account, downloads your contacts, and starts sending them recommendations based on your searches? "
<jcastro> that is an /excellent/ idea!
<snap-l> jcastro: I may not know where you live now, but I think the extra casualties would agree with my mission.
<snap-l> ;)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> your Google account can be added in the online thing btw.
<snap-l> jcastro: I figured. :
<snap-l> :)
<jcastro> I wasn't expecting all this drama though
<jcastro> I live out of amazon so for me this is awesome
<jcastro> I already met my UPS guy at the new place, we're going to be best pals
<snap-l> Yeah, but there's a fine line between awesome and creepy when it comes to recommendations
<snap-l> "Hey, you'd like the new Rush album" is different than "Hey, I think you'd like this new leopard print underwear"
<jcastro> sure sure
<jcastro> obviously it needs some tweaking
 * jcastro saw the bug about the nsfw results
<snap-l> Yeah, that one is tricky
<snap-l> on the one hand, if you're an adult: grow up. If you're a minor, you should have some time to grow up
<balloons> jcastro, enjoying the weather btw?
<balloons> it's fall now :)
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> it's chilly
<jcastro> but the trees are nice
<mhall119> balloons: speaking of weather, what happened to our state?
<mhall119> it's....nice outside
<balloons> mhall119, ROFL
<snap-l> jcastro: It's just Michigan winter giving you a little hug
<balloons> I was going to ask what you meant
<balloons> yes mhall119 it's going to be prefect until next May
<balloons> I <3 Florida
<balloons> the screen porch is open this morning, pleasant outside breeze
<snap-l>    Temperature: 46.9 F (8.3 C)
<mhall119> wow snap-l, that's cold
<czajkowski> mhall119: cold is 16 degress here and raining all day long :(
<snap-l> Nah, I have a short-sleeved shirt on.
<czajkowski> mhall119: how you gonna cope in copenhagen :p
<snap-l> Heck, after winter, people are out in shorts and t-shirts in 40F weather.
<jcastro> I just ordered a set of air filters through the shopping lens
<snap-l> I'm not saying they're sane, but people do it.
<snap-l> jcastro: I need easy access to Amazon like I need another hole in my head that takes deliveries. ;)
<mhall119> czajkowski: layers :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: bring your winter coat if you even have one
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, hey, Joey is going to join us on the hangout
<snap-l> jcastro: Did I ever tell you about the time the FedEx and UPS drivers were having a conversation on my porch at the apartments?
<jcastro> hahaha nice
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm a Floridian
<jcastro> hey man, if I am going to pay amazon all this money might as well make some of it count for something
<mhall119> my winter coat is a sweater
<czajkowski> there has definately been a lotta hooopla over the new lens, me I think it's great :D
<snap-l> jcastro: Oh absolutely. Here's my affiliate link. ;)
<czajkowski> mhall119: bless :p
<snap-l> (and no, I'm not opposed to Canonical making money off of me, but I'm concerned at the number of turds in the punchbowl every release)
<czajkowski> wouldnt refer to them as turns
<czajkowski> *turds
<czajkowski> that's a bit rude to the developers work tbh
<snap-l> czajkowski: You're right, that is rude.
<jcastro> what sucks about this release?
<snap-l> Fruit and vegetable jello
<jcastro> I mean really it's just previews this time around on the desktop
<snap-l> jcastro: No idea. I'm sticking with 12.04
<jcastro> and lenses are generally just additions
<jcastro> nothing wrong with that
<jcastro> 12.04.1 is kick ass
<snap-l> my concern is the encroaching monetization
<jcastro> shrug, as long as it's done well I don't care too much
<jcastro> it's not like there's ads on your wallpaper
<snap-l> jcastro: And when it isn't?
<czajkowski> if people don't like it they don't have to use it
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
<jcastro> well, I trust we won't do it horribly
<snap-l> And that's the other thing, the "Grin and bear it" mentality.
<jcastro> and for some comparison
<jcastro> the next time you have a friend who buys a new laptop
<mhall119> snap-l: IMO, somebody making money by providing me things I want, is better than them making money by selling another company my time or attention
<jcastro> watch him/her do a first boot and set up on that thing
<snap-l> jcastro: Yeah, I know. I'd like to think Ubuntu could have a higher standard than Windows
<jcastro> we're totally on a different scale than what most PCs put user's through
<jcastro> we do
<mhall119> basically, by taking a cut ot the sale, instead of per-view or per-click advertising, it's in Canonical's interest to show me what I want, and not what I don't want
<snap-l> Again, I have no problem with Canonical making money
<snap-l> but at what point does it become more about pleasing Amazon, and not about pleasing the user?
<snap-l> We've seen that with PCs
<jcastro> I just typed "Rush in cleveland" and I can buy the blu-ray. How is that not the awesomest thing ever.
<snap-l> We've seen that with carrier-provided phones
<czajkowski> snap-l: many users are very pleased with this
<czajkowski> people seem to be forgetting a lot of people are happy
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: which joey?
<czajkowski> jus tthe unhappy ones are rather loud
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, OMG joey
<JoseeAntonioR> Sneddon, then
<czajkowski> and so many blogs spreading cruft as well
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: can you please add him to ubuntuonair.com?
 * JoseeAntonioR is leaving for his visa interview in 15, wish me luck
<mhall119> snap-l: this way of gaining revenue makes Canonical dependent on the user's experience
<mhall119> so it's in our best interest to make your personal experience better and more efficient
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: good luck
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, czajkowski, hope to see you there
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, yeah
<czajkowski> me too sergio is still mid process
<czajkowski> really would like to meet Sergio also
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, he's getting his passport today
<snap-l> mhall119: Perhaps I'm concerned over nothing, but I've just witnessed another company killing an ecosystem I love over chasing a potential customer (Logitech Squeezebox became the crippled UE Smart Radio)
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean,. the physical passport
<czajkowski> he's only getting his passport now...
<snap-l> People may be happy, but I'm not particularly thrilled.
<jcastro> also never compare me to Logitech again craig.
<jcastro> :)
<mhall119> snap-l: in this case, we're not going after Amazon, we're not getting anything from them that they don't offer to everybody already
<snap-l> jcastro: Just can see some disturbing parallels.
<mhall119> Amazon was chosen because it was something we could easily integrate with, and it was something our existing users already used
<czajkowski> mhall119: nods it's a good choice
<jokerdino> people talking about Amazon.
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: we're starting at 18, right?
<snap-l> mhall119: Agreed. And I hope I'm just a fool for thinking Canonical could go that route.
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, the page says 1700
<jcastro> which one is it again?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, 17 then
 * JoseeAntonioR is confused
<jcastro> snap-l, it's good to know you hold us in such esteemed company as logitech
<snap-l> jcastro: I had high regard for Logitech before this UE nonsense
<jcastro> really?
<snap-l> jcastro: Really.
<jcastro> I could feel something like this coming from them
<jcastro> sort of abandoned thing ...
<jcastro> then I saw the UE stuff and thought "relaunch, cool."
<snap-l> jcastro: Squeezebox was open, and had a longstanding record of supporting a community
<snap-l> jcastro: When I saw the UE initially, I though "Cool cheaper Radio"
<snap-l> then the other shoe dropped.
<snap-l> No support for current Squeezebox stuff
<popey> <snap-l> but at what point does it become more about pleasing Amazon, and not about pleasing the user?
<jcastro> no linux support at all!
<popey> it has _nothing_ to do with pleasing amazon
<snap-l> It's like "Hey folks, you helped us keep this platform going, and we really appreciate it. That's why we're discontinuing it and telling you all to go for a toss"
<snap-l> jcastro: There's still support.
<czajkowski> popey: that does seem to the fud that people are very confused about
<popey> its not just amazon
<popey> other stores are searched too
<snap-l> popey: I know it's not there currently
<popey> yes, it is
<snap-l> popey: The pleasing Amazon part
<snap-l> jcastro: The biggest change in the SB stuff is having to use their big UE server
<mhall119> snap-l: there isn't any special deal here with amazon
<snap-l> mhall119: Understood
<mhall119> everybody, even you, can get an affiliate code from them
<snap-l> I understand that, and I have a code
<mhall119> that's all we're using
<snap-l> my concern (however unfounded) is at some point it becomes more than a code, much like the software center became more than a repo of software. Software center is now a store. (which is not a bad thing).
<snap-l> once it hits that threshold of being more than a store, it becomes subject to Amazon's input.
<mhall119> USC is still really just a frontend for repo packages
<popey> people still seem to have it in their head that canonical are out to screw the users at every turn
<snap-l> It may never get to that point
<popey> despite no real evidence to back that up
<mhall119> popey: clearing moving the window controls to the left was an attempt at world domination
<snap-l> popey: You're right, of course.
<mhall119> you know who else moved things to the left? Stalin.
<snap-l> popey: But there is a sense of unease that I get with each of these that perhaps this is the maneuver to start dismantling the community.
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: will be back 5-10 mins before we start, if I don't appear just start without me and I'll join
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> snap-l, I think you're being a bit cynical
<jcastro> even more than normal I mean
<snap-l> popey: Again, unfounded
<snap-l> jcastro: It's a gift.
<czajkowski> snap-l: how on earth can this be seen as dismantling the community ?
 * popey runs around with his arms in the air
<popey> the sky is falling!
<popey> etc
<snap-l> czajkowski: When decisions that impact users negatively are made without their consent.
<snap-l> popey: Yeah, I know. I'm overreacting
<czajkowski> snap-l: it's not at all a negative impact
<czajkowski> and yes people are over reacting
<czajkowski> which also helps spread fud
<snap-l> czajkowski: Truth.
<jcastro> I don't see how this is negative, tbh I was surprised at all the drama
<jcastro> (other than the bugs of course, transmitting in plaintext should be fixed, etc.)
<snap-l> jcastro: It's because we are techies. We don't trust corporations to do the right thing by users.
<snap-l> We're a suspicious lot
<jcastro> that's fine. shrug.
<czajkowski> snap-l: dont lump me in that bracket
<czajkowski> I'm a techie and do trust canonical
<czajkowski> also they;ve not done anything to not have my trust
<snap-l> czajkowski: And I too trust Canonical. They have root on my machine, y'know. ;)
<czajkowski> *headdesk*
<snap-l> czajkowski: I'm just messing
<czajkowski> ok am gonna do some work not gonna have circular conversations all day long
<jcastro> it's ok
<jcastro> I'll punch craig for you next time I see him
<snap-l> czajkowski: I don't see this Amazon lens as that big of a deal. I just get concerned. That's all
<jcastro> fair enough, and there are certainly bugs to fix there
<jcastro> bkerensa, around?
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/performance/parallel-testing-is-live  <-- some good news for devs
<balloons> a healthy amount of skepticism is ok snap-l :-)
<snap-l> balloons: Thank you. :)
<balloons> we wouldn't want less
<snap-l> And I appreciate the work involved. It is pretty neat to see what's come about with Unity.
<snap-l> I'm thankful we have a community that can talk about these things.
<czajkowski> snap-l: indeed
<czajkowski> just would be nicer if there was less fud going around is all
<jcastro> there's always going to be complaining
<snap-l> czajkowski: definitely.
<jcastro> if I gave craig 10 bucks he'd complain about the denomination.
<jcastro> :)
<snap-l> jcastro: I'd complain that it wasn't a crisp $10 bill.
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> jcastro: SPeaking of which, I still owe you a 24 pack of beer for that bet I lost about marketshare.
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> I have no furniture yet, as soon as I do I'll have you guys over
<jcastro> you know, so we can get drunk, watch Rush, I can inject my amazon affiliate code in your computer.
<snap-l> http://marketshare.hitslink.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=8
<snap-l> jcastro: is that what the kids are calling it these days?
<snap-l> I should have gone with combined IOS / Mac. :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<philballew> morning
<jono_> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono_> hey philballew
<dpm_> mhall119, ready for the call?
<mhall119> dpm_: give me 5 minutes?
<dpm_> mhall119, sure, I'll start the hangout and you can join when ready
<jcastro> hey dholbach, are you on this call?
<dholbach> jcastro, in a call with jono
<jcastro> hmm, does anyone else have access to OMG? to submit a story?
<philballew> bkerensa, has written articles iirc.
<mhall119> dpm_: did you start the hangout?
<popey> jcastro, just email joey?
<dpm_> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/afbf16dd0b7ea432dbcfa958ad1805eddda140e3?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> popey, yeah no response yet
<philballew> The top link on r/linux today is a bug about amazon search in 12.10 showing adult products...
<philballew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054282
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054282 in unity-lens-shopping "No obvious way to restrict shopping suggestions from displaying adult products" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> i'd be more worried if the reddit link _didn't_ have a bug associated with it
<popey> but it does, so the team know, so all is good :)
<philballew> good point
<popey> the single person making most noise about this that I've seen happens to be  Red Hat employee. Fancy that.
<cprofitt> I would think the adult products is an issue that should be addressed -- having three kids using Ubuntu
<philballew> We want to avoid a "Mommy, whats that?"
<philballew> Some people just like to be negative.
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, hey can you add the disqus html part as a comment on the ubuntuonair page?
<jcastro> that way I can just uncomment it right before we go.
<jono_> dpm_, will be two mins
<dpm_> jono_, ok
<jono_> dpm_, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/880a0e84f8a93afc532ea47b2cf920237f0d3ba2?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<popey> jcastro, you doing an ubuntuonair today?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> in ~1:15ish
<popey> your post says 20th sept
<jcastro> which post?
<popey> on G+
<popey> i re-shared it.. now deleted
<popey> ahh, its the site
<popey> Monday, 2012-09-20, 17:00 UTC.
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> sigh
<jcastro> rookie mistake castro!
<mhall119> worst nickname ever
<dholbach> hum, is it possible to have javascript in WP pages?
<daker> yes
<dholbach> ok
<daker> http://www.labnol.org/software/javascript-in-wordpress/19396/
<dholbach> thanks a bunch daker
<daker> huh FYI dholbach some scenes of Game of thrones (S3) will be in Morocco :D
<dholbach> that doesn't surprise me
<dholbach> they shoot everything in Morocco and tell people afterwards that it was "the moon" or Tibet or whatever other part of the world the movie is supposed to play in
<daker> :)
<dholbach> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_foreign_films_shot_in_Morocco looks much too short :)
<elfy> dholbach: you need  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_foreign_films_shot_secretly_in_Morocco
<dholbach> haha
<elfy> :)
<daker> HAHAH elfy you made my day :D
<elfy> daker: glad to be of service :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - dinner time over here - see you tomorrow
<czajkowski> jono_: cd email :) please before my mail box and irc pings go more insane
<jono_> czajkowski, I am waiting on sg
<czajkowski> cool thank you
<jono_> np
<bkerensa> jcastro: yo?
<bkerensa> jcastro: I just pinged joey about the thing you e-mailed me on
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: ping
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: when are we doing this
<bkerensa> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: seems like jcastro_ started an hour before :S
<JoseeAntonioR> and we're done now :S
<bkerensa> what?
<JoseeAntonioR> go to ubuntuonair.com, the hangout is done
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: ugh
<bkerensa> <jcastro> [15:46:43] in ~1:15ish
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<pleia2> all the announcements said 17:00, which was 2 hours ago
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I miscalculated the time
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: you even checked before you left...
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: uh so not 19:00 UTC?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I know
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, 17 utc
<bkerensa> I was wondering why it was quiet
<JoseeAntonioR> this last one was confusing
<JoseeAntonioR> we changed times like 3 times
<jcastro_> the site said 1700
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, hey so I couldn't figure out how to turn comments back on so I just did the questions on OMG
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, well
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: can you please change the license to a creative commons license so I can put it in the ubuntuonair channel?
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, sure
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, where do I set that?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: Video Manager>Edit>Licence and rights ownership
<jcastro> Done!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: great, video processing
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: we'll get it in youtube.com/ubuntuonair after it's finished processing
<jcastro> cooh
<popey> balloons, a qa user has questions of a qa nature in #ubuntu-unity...
<popey> balloons, ade_
<balloons> ahh.. I was chatting with him earlier in #testing
<balloons> likely he went to find the source
<balloons> heh
<balloons> he was hopinh to check some of the behavoirs in the lens to the spec
<popey> thanks
<jono_> can someone post http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/09/25/more-information-about-online-dash-search-privacy/ on the Ubuntu reddit?
<mhall119> I will
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/10f2p8/more_information_about_unitys_new_shopping_lens/
<mhall119> jono_: ^^
<jono_> thanks mhall119
<daker> our SFD https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.424968074228708.94652.210871352305049&type=1 :D
<daker> we really need more goodies(stickers, flyers, etc...)
<bkerensa> daker: I see you guys got plenty of Mozilla assets :) let me know if you ever need more stuff
<daker> those are the guys from the mozilla LoCo here :)
<bkerensa> daker: Mozilla Reps :)
<daker> yes
<bkerensa> daker: Do you know Mohammed Amarochan? I think he is our Rep for Morroco
<daker> yes
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> we are designing a pretty cool new sticker soon
<daker> they have a lot of goodies tshirts, stickers, flyers...
<daker> bkerensa: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=425787187480130&set=a.424968074228708.94652.210871352305049&type=1&theater
<bkerensa> daker: hmm yes good crowd
<SergioMeneses> hello guys!
<bkerensa> daker: where are you in the crowd?
<daker> the old man at middle, one of our old freedom fighters :D
<SergioMeneses> daker, awesome!
<daker> thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-25
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, just got the official ubuntu book!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, congratz!
<SergioMeneses> can you share some pictures on fb?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sure, later
<cprofitt> bkerensa: ping
<cprofitt> Ben, even if you meant it as a joke you should not have made the claim that someone at Canonical deleted a bug because they did not like it.
<bkerensa> cprofitt: I did not mean it as a joke
<bkerensa> it was 404'ing
<bkerensa> <jbicha> it was marked private, I asked in #launchpad and it's getting changed back to Public
<bkerensa> ^
<cprofitt> I understand what happened -- I saw it when I read it and when cjohnston posted
<cprofitt> there was no basis for you to make a claim it was deleted by a Canonical employee though
<bkerensa> so why would you think I was making a joke?
<cprofitt> I assume you understood how bugs work
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Canonical employees are the only ones who can remove a bug
<jbicha> bkerensa: I am not aware of a bug ever being deleted
<cprofitt> I am not aware of a bug ever being deleted either
<bkerensa> jbicha: correct but if one were deleted a Canonical employee would have to do such
<cprofitt> before making a public claim about such a hot topic I certainly would have tried to verify that claim before going public about it
<jbicha> individual spam comments can be deleted though
<bkerensa> cprofitt: it was on at least two different sites
<bkerensa> jbicha: and pastebins
<bkerensa> :)
<cprofitt> two different sites reported that a Canonical employee deleted a bug?
<ajmitch> that's like saying that it's on the internet, therefore it must be true
<cprofitt> as one of the respected members of the Ubuntu community I would have tried to reach out to my contacts and verify that before repeating something that was not verified
<bkerensa> cprofitt: I did exactly that
<bkerensa> jbicha can vouch for that
<cprofitt> what two sites reported it deleted?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: I pm'ed it to you
<cprofitt> the bug was marked private at 8:24 and you posted about it at 8:25 (GMT-4)
<bkerensa> correct and when I saw it was no longer 404'ing and checked IRC back I removed it
<cprofitt> I humbly suggest that verifying the facts before posting is better than having to retract.
<jbicha> it looks to me like the bug was marked private at 23:54 GMT or 7:54 pm eastern
<cprofitt> jbicha: I thought that was when it was marked public again...
<cprofitt> my display said 54 minutes ago at 9:22
<cprofitt> now it just says an hour ago
<cprofitt> I may have gotten it incorrect
<ajmitch> cprofitt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054776/+activity shows times
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054776 in unity-lens-shopping "Don't include remote searches in the home lens" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ajmitch> but it doesn't really matter that much when it happened
<cprofitt> ajmitch: nice -- that is much more accurate
<cprofitt> thanks for showing me that
<cprofitt> my aplogies for the inference bkerensa
<jbicha> too much drama this weekend! I need to go find something boring to do!
<cprofitt> lol
<bkerensa> jbicha: screenshots
<bkerensa> :D
<cprofitt> boring would be nice
<ajmitch> jbicha: I heard that fishing can be relaxing
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> In November I go on vacation and hope to fish :)
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<jono> night all
<jono> see you in 8
<dpm> hey dholbach
<bkerensa> popey: you up for a Ubuntu Game Night?
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> bkerensa, ooh
<popey> what game(s)?
<czajkowski> just fyi folks, launchpad cannot delete a bug, there is also a dicussion taking place on LP-dev ml about the error message 404 and 403
<bkerensa> popey: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/09/ubuntu-game-night.html
<bkerensa> ^ maybe we can take it international :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: yeah I was confused by the 404 and thought it had been deleted.... I had never encountered a private bug before... except for mine which still show but have the red header
<czajkowski> bkerensa: you should read out blog we blog about privacy a lot, you'd have the correct facts then!
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I know
<czajkowski> or ask before stating we delete thing and raising more spreading of fud!
<bkerensa> czajkowski: blog.launchpad.net I assume?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> which is also on the planet
<czajkowski> which also gets added to UWN
<czajkowski> it has a twiter page G+ and FB pages so the information is out there
<bkerensa> I do occasionally see your LP posts on planet
<jokerdino> see KDE's krunner and their affiliate search results - http://vizzzion.org/blog/2012/09/online-search-results-in-the-shell/
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-javascript-now-combo-loaded-and-faster-than-ever  good news
<snap-l> Yay!
<AlanBell> that sound like progress, wonder if there will be any cosmetic theme enhancments as a result
<czajkowski> cosmetic in what regards ?
<AlanBell> well not all white
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> well no not really tbh
<AlanBell> ok
<czajkowski> maybe some font changes if there is time but the person who works on that area is working on other things right now which are a higher priority
<AlanBell> I keep meaning to make some user css to make launchpad look a bit more styled
<czajkowski> patches welcome :)
<AlanBell> but the yui framework makes that a bit tricky, it really needs to be a proper theme
<pleia2> AlanBell: nooo, don't pull LP people off fixing hard bugs!
<pleia2> pretty can wait :)
<czajkowski> LOL
<AlanBell> yeah, I just wondered if the new yui would mean pretty comes for free
<czajkowski> we have onver a years worth of critical bugs to fix
<czajkowski> then 1 years high bugs to fix
<pleia2> czajkowski: *nod*
<czajkowski> so making it pretty isnt there atm
<czajkowski> but we are gonna run another 2 workshops at uds
<czajkowski> to show people who to do stuff
<AlanBell> yeah, crack on with the git support first :)
<czajkowski> and have ec2 set up of lp dev
<czajkowski> AlanBell: not even gonna happen any time soon
<AlanBell> lol, I know
<pleia2> czajkowski: oh good, people said nice things about the LP clinic :)
<czajkowski> yeah I'll have a post up tomorow
<czajkowski> just today got side tracked and then meh news over mate
<czajkowski> I need to haul in dev folks to run it also
<jcastro_> mhall119, are the tracks all sorted and stuff? Like if I wanted to start submitting blueprints?
<mhall119> jcastro_: should be, cjohnston ^^ ?
<jcastro_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-r
<jcastro_> looks like I should be able to start right?
<cjohnston> jcastro_: mhall119 made the tracks
<jcastro_> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119 needs to add track leads :-)
<mhall119> I thought you could do that
 * cjohnston assigns cjohnston as global track lead
<mhall119> that's all responsibility and no benefit, you know that right?
 * cprofitt cprofitt smiles knowing that cjohnston knows that all too well
<cjohnston> gives 100% veto power
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<czajkowski> todays reward for being meh and long is a lovely chicken korma being delivered in 24 mins and counting
 * AlanBell hugs czajkowski for being meh and long
<snap-l> I think today gets the meh and log award
 * AlanBell likes being silly with ambiguous sentences
<czajkowski> guess we'll wake up to another blog post on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1055766  tomorrow
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055766 in gnome-terminal "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Invalid]
<czajkowski> AlanBell: best mates mum died this morning, she was diagnosied about 7 weeks ago with stage 3 lung cancer
<AlanBell> oh czajkowski I am sorry to hear that
<AlanBell> hugs, sorry I was silly about it
<czajkowski> no tis fine
<czajkowski> just last time we saw her was at the wedding
<philballew> afternoon ubuntu people
<Sebastia> Hi @ all! my name is Sebastian Tischer and I am student at the university of technology in Dresden and need to talk to some developers or employes within the company/foundation...
<Sebastia> I need to get some basic company questions answered for my bachelor thesis which discusses open source software companies...
<AlanBell> hello Sebastia
<Sebastia> Hi @AlanBell
<AlanBell> I am not an employee, but might be able to point you in the right direction for the answers
<Sebastia> I am getting redirected from channel to channel but no one who might be able to answer deeply my questions!
<czajkowski> Sebastia: well you may want to narrow it down
<Sebastia> I am writing my thesis about Open Source software communities and try to compare their basic structure, how they handle the community development process, who is allowed to contribute, what controls are there and so on!
<czajkowski> so we can point you in the right direction
<czajkowski> Sebastia: so I'd suggestion talking to jono
<czajkowski> as he's the community manager
<Sebastia> I prepared an questionnaire I already send to the press tema but got no answer yet!
<philballew> College people! finally someone like me!
<Sebastia> jono? allright that is a direction great :) May you tell me where I can find or how I can contact him directly?
<AlanBell> you are unlikely to get an answer from the press team
<czajkowski> Sebastia: I've said his name here so he might get a chance to reply
<AlanBell> there is loads of information on the wiki about the governance of the project
<czajkowski> if not you can drop him an email
<czajkowski> Sebastia: jono @ ubuntu dot com
<Sebastia> an email would be wonderful! I doubt getting an answer from the press team in time!
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/governance
<Sebastia> perfect you saved my evening! :) thank you very very much
<czajkowski> well if it's a  thesis I'm sure there is months of notice to be given
<czajkowski> unless this is a last min thing
<philballew> whats your major you have to do this for?
<philballew> unless other countries dont have majors
<Sebastia> ah no unfortunately we only have 2 months time and I waited quite a long time yet for the press answer!
<Sebastia> 1 month still left so quite enough time!
<philballew> how long does it need to be?
<Sebastia> major is right :) this is technology and innovation management as well as marketing!
<mhall119> Sebastia: have you read jono's book: The Art of Community?
<Sebastia> If it would not be to much I can send the questions I prepared here! maybe you can answer them to me too?
<Sebastia> no not yet but I put it on my todo list for the literature part!
<czajkowski> Sebastia: you might also like to post it to loco contacts
<czajkowski> you might get a lot of variety
<czajkowski> really depepnds on what level you want
<Sebastia> loco contacts?!
<philballew> I have an older edition if you cant easily get a copy Sebastia or are short on funds
<mhall119> it goes out to all of our local community teams
<mhall119> philballew: I'm pretty sure it's available as a free PDF
<Sebastia> 1. What size does the company have?
<Sebastia> 	- employes
<Sebastia> 	- users
<Sebastia> 	- developers
<Sebastia> 2. On what business model is the company based?
<Sebastia> 3. How are eventual costs handled? With what are you earning money?
<Sebastia> 4. Which Web 2.0 tools are used to efficiently use the knowledge of the user group?
<philballew> ah, thats right mhall119 forgot.
<Sebastia> 5. Which technical resources are used for development, documentation, feedback, bugs, features, patches, mailings etc.?
<Sebastia> 6. Who is allowed to contribute to the source code?
<Sebastia> 7. Which criteria need to be fulfilled to contribute?
 * philballew fetches pdf link
<mhall119> Sebastia: better to send as an email
<czajkowski> Sebastia: plase dont paste them all
<Sebastia> 8. What control mechanisms exist to check which code gets into the productive system?
<Sebastia> 9. How is the approval process going on to let people contribute?
<Sebastia> 10. What can be contributed by developers or users? Where is the cut within the development process (untouched parts of the application)?
<Sebastia> 11. Are your documentations being updated on a regular basis?
<czajkowski> Sebastia: use pastebin if needed
<Sebastia> 12. How do you motivate the community to contribute?
<Sebastia> thats all I need to know!
<Sebastia> so if you just know what it is about! thanks for the book hint! ;)
<philballew> http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/2009/09/18/the-art-of-community-now-available-for-free-download/
<mhall119> Sebastia: send it in an email, posting in IRC means it'll be out of sight and out of mind in about 30 seconds
<philballew> thats the first edition, should be good enough to skim through some parts
<Sebastia> thank you very much for the link! you are amazingly helpful :)
<Sebastia> may I ask what you mean send it in an email?! to whom? I am new to this IRC stuff so no real idea how things are going here
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> prompt.. must be the calendar thing
 * balloons notes I should do this more often :-)\
<jono> balloons, haha
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/284afa0889e5dd0632b545df9d8c99f71f08ab1a?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<mhall119> Sebastia: send it to jono <at> ubuntu.com, and loco-contact <at> list.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> replacing "<at>" with "@"
<Sebastia> of course! perfect! Thank you very much! I send it to both and wait for an answer! perfect thank you very much!
<Sebastia> ubuntu is the last "big" one I need to get the infos from
<mhall119> Sebastia: did you get info from Mozilla?
<Sebastia> ok, one stupid question again... got notification error while sending via normal email client!
<Sebastia> anything special to do to send it at the loco contacts adress?!
<mhall119> Sebastia: sorry, should be loco-contacts (plural) not loco-contact
<Sebastia> no I analyzed open office, ubuntu and eclipse!
<mhall119> Sebastia: bkerensa and nigelb are both involved with the Mozilla community too, they can probably get you in contact with someone there
<Sebastia> am I right and see that jono is online?
<philballew> yeah, but bust atm
<bkerensa> Sebastia: I handle North America Marketing stuff for Mozilla where are you based out of?
<Sebastia> ah damn! ok I will wait maybe he as a free minut!
<mhall119> Sebastia: online != available
<mhall119> better to send him an email
<philballew> +1
<bkerensa> +5
<Sebastia> @bkerensa: Hi, I am based in germany but my questions aren't location biased I think!
<meetingology> Sebastia: Error: "bkerensa:" is not a valid command.
<mhall119> when did we get meetingology in here?
<philballew> we hold meetings here?
<bkerensa> Sebastia: ahh well if you send me an e-mail and let me know what info you need on Mozilla I can get it for you bkerensa@ubuntu.com we have a good size group of people in Germany
<Sebastia> I send you the email this moment!
<mhall119> philballew: yeah, but I thought we had the old bot
<bkerensa> Sebastia: I might have some info too :) I just helped someone with their thesis on open source last year
<mhall119> bkerensa: he's writing a paper comparing different communities
<Sebastia> sounds amazing! I explained all in the mail!
<Sebastia> I want to analyze how contributors are checked before they can contribute, what tools are used and oif there are internal hierarchies! the result should be to find out if the knowledge of the users is managed in the best way to get most out of it!
<Sebastia> most times developers are highly motivated and intelligent but some ideas aren't getting where they could be succesfull! Result would be loss of interest and switching to another project!
<Sebastia> for that purpose I compare 3 global player like ubunut, open office and eclipse with some smaller firms/foundations: plex, xbmc and miro!
<Sebastia> unfortunately I don't get the answers in the time I need them due the fact my time is very limited!
<philballew> depends on the project.
<Sebastia> bkerensa: I hope you got my mail?
<czajkowski> Sebastia: well 2 months doesnt seem a lot for a thesis
<AlanBell> yes, but you will have to go digging for some of the answers
<czajkowski> and usually months of research go into to something
<bkerensa> Sebastia: I did and am answering it now :)
<AlanBell> some of the answers are probably on the wikipedia pages too
<czajkowski> Sebastia: you;ll also have to do some of the research yourself to do follow up questions #
<Sebastia> definitly! But not all are written down due the fact these are internal restrictions from the company!
<bkerensa> czajkowski: A lady working on her PHD in Comp Sci only had one month :)
<bkerensa> she used the Ubuntu Community for her project
<Sebastia> bkerensa: wonderful! You are my rescue :)
<Sebastia> thank you very much!
<czajkowski> bkerensa: what kinda phD is that
<czajkowski> most take years
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<Sebastia> exactly! I personally studie and work as web developer to beside the thesis and we need multiple sources so another answer by an member is very helpful!
<czajkowski> bkerensa: seems poorly ressearched
<Sebastia> I am not an lazy guy trying to get work done externally ;)
<czajkowski> Sebastia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<czajkowski> lots there also
<czajkowski> thousands of pages many of which jcastro_ wishes were deleted :)
<Sebastia> czajkowski: 1 month for an phd is pretty less though but yeah if you are expert in the field defunitely possible
<bkerensa> czajkowski: well she had been a comp sci professor for years prior ;) and used Ubuntu for awhile
<czajkowski> doesn tmkatter bkerensa
<bkerensa> czajkowski: We got her a lot of resources :) Canonical employees taught her how to package in one hour :)
<czajkowski> Sebastia: send me the questions if you want also, I;m on the loco council, the community council and also working for canonical.
<Sebastia> czajkowski: thanks for the link I am digging there for quite a while yet!
<czajkowski> bkerensa: seems odd.
<Sebastia> czajkowski: perfect thank you very very much! may you give me your email? would be very valuable!!!
<czajkowski> mates doing phds are doing them for 2-3 years
<czajkowski> Sebastia: laura.czajkowski@canonical.com
<Sebastia> THANK YOU :)
<czajkowski> Np
<czajkowski> will reply in the morning
<czajkowski> I'm in the middle of stuff right now.
<Sebastia> take your time! it is great to know that there is someone I can rely on within the next days
<bkerensa> Sebastia: I just sent some answers to your questions let me know if you need more info on Mozilla :)
<Sebastia> bkerensa: great thank you very much for your fast help!!! :) I will look through them the moment they arrive and follow up if needed !! :)
<bkerensa> Sebastia: The Community Chapter of the 7th Ed of the Official Ubuntu Book might be useful too :) it was written by some bright minds
<bkerensa> Sebastia: Also you might talk to Amber Graner you can e-mail her at akgraner@ubuntu.com
<Sebastia> wow I am impressed by all your help :)
<Sebastia> you are really great :)
<Sebastia> thank you! I have only one follow up question thats all! I will send it via email then I am fine with all!!! :)
<Sebastia> bkerensa: Just send the follow up;) thanks again
<Sebastia> bkerensa: I will go offline now! I send you the follow up and if you might have time thanks for your valuable feedback :)
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> jono: ^
<jono> ok, will be two mins and then ready
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e3e8ea6de750b2cd46a2e70b7a026af85a6913bf?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<jono> around?
<jono> or jcastro_
<jono> around?
<bkerensa> jono: I think Josee is sleep
<jono> gotcha
<jono> I need an Ubuntu On Air dude
<jono> or dudette
<bkerensa> I am one
<jono> ahhh cool
<bkerensa> popey too
<jono> tomorrow at 11am Pacific I would like to do my Q+A session
<bkerensa> ok
<jono> and do it on Ubuntu On Air
<bkerensa> we will make it happen
<jono> can you help me do that?
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> thanks!
<jono> I will blog about it and point people there
<bkerensa> ok
<jono> I want to start my sessions back up again
<bkerensa> Do you know how to use on air?
<jono> this seems a good week to do it ;-)
<jono> bkerensa, usually someone else invites me to a hangout
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> I will make sure someone is there to run the account then
<bkerensa> jono: your Q+A's are missed
<jono> thanks!
<bkerensa> speaking of the devil ;)
 * bkerensa pats popey
<popey> ruh roh
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: here I am, was at school
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, np
<jono> bkerensa emailed you
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<jono> I would like to do a hangout tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: will be at school by that time
<Sebastian> Hi jono
<jono> hi Sebastian
<Sebastian> you were recommended by bkerensa concerning some questions about my bachelor thesis
<Sebastian> I send you an email a few hours ago! Would it be possible helping we with these questions?
<Sebastian> jono: you can reply when you like! I just wanted to know if you are the right person to speak to?
<Sebastia> jono: sorry my client crashed :/
<jono> Sebastia, I saw your email
<jono> will get to it :-)
<Sebastia> perfect! Thats all I need to know :)
<Sebastia> you are great thank you! The press team probably won't reply in next time so you are my last rescue!!! :)
<IdleOne> heh, no pressure :)
<Sebastia> no sorry that wasn't my purpose :)
<Sebastia> Unfortunately I am under pressure thats why I need to get the infos fast! I know there is always one dying to get stuff done and you can't work on everything parallel! so I really apologize for contacting many of you :)
<Sebastia> Damn university stuff is always preasuring ;)
<Sebastia> thank you guys for your help I am off for now! talk to you when you have time jono if you like I can phone you or skype you whatever you want! just shot me an email and I will make it possible :) have a great night you all :)
<philballew> you as well
<Sebastia> thank you :)
<Sebastia> bye
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-26
<cprofitt> is there going to be a loco.ubuntu.com global event for the launch of 12.10?
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, I guess,  who does the event?
<SergioMeneses> good evening, btw
<mhall119> 2/w 47
<cjohnston> mhall119: yup... what's the answer?
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: are you still doing your hangout?
<dholbach> yes, did one yesterday and will do one tomorrow
<elfy> morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: ahh ok JoseeAntonioR  said you were scheduled for one now ish
<bkerensa> miscommunication likely
<bkerensa> ;)
<dholbach> tuesday 15 utc, thursday 8 utc
<bkerensa> k
<dholbach> dpm, way to encourage apps authors: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlsahuZ_4oM
<bkerensa> heh
 * bkerensa just had to write Wired and Mashable and tell them its not Firefox's 10th Birthday
<popey> ""I love corporate music products" said no one﻿ ever."
<dpm> dholbach, omg. The day jono gets us to do such a video will be the day I quit
<dholbach> dpm, WORD
<dpm> why have I watched this until the end?
<czajkowski> dpm: you like to torture yourse;f :p
<dpm> I know, I know
<head_victim> Can anyone point me to a simple "how to" for signing the CoC?
<czajkowski> https://help.launchpad.net/Signing%20the%20Ubuntu%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<czajkowski> I think
<elfy> head_victim: there's a screencast here http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC and a wikihow here http://www.wikihow.com/Sign-the-Ubuntu-Code-of-Conduct
<head_victim> Thanks both, I'll check them out.
<czajkowski> there is also http://askubuntu.com/questions/100275/how-do-i-sign-the-ubuntu-code-of-conduct
<head_victim> I'm trying to find something the loco can point to to make life easier.
<elfy> if you find something that's easy let me know :)
<head_victim> Is it worth attempting to get https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct to have a link to more detailed instructions or has that been done already?
<Pendulum> head_victim: they're trying to make it easier to sign IIRC
<head_victim> Pendulum: sweet :)
<elfy> Pendulum: I heard that a good while ago
<czajkowski> there is a bug open on it to change the signing proces
<czajkowski> but we were waiting on the new CoC to coe out
<czajkowski> *come out
<elfy> aah
<czajkowski> also to find a development time on LP as there is no DEv on LP at present
<czajkowski> so a lot of other things to consider and take into account
<head_victim> Big picture stuff is fun :)
<czajkowski> bkerensa: dear gods man how do you churn out so many posts
<czajkowski> head_victim: prettty much, other things that people that don't factor in :)
<head_victim> czajkowski: you mean you can't drop everything and fix my little issue right now? I'm going to *insert random distro here*
<bkerensa-mobile> Czajkowski: i only sleep 3-4 hrs
<bkerensa-mobile> :)
 * bkerensa-mobile ZzZZz
<czajkowski> head_victim: lol
<cprofitt> czajkowski: do you know if there will be a global event on loco.ubuntu.com for the 12.10 launch?
<czajkowski> there always is don't see why there wouldnt be
<cprofitt> Cool. Do you know when it usually gets created?
<czajkowski> sometime before then cprofitt
<czajkowski> will get to it if someone else from the LC hasnt created it
<cprofitt> thanks
<jcastro_> hey dpm, mhall119
<mhall119> hey jcastro_
<jcastro_> I have some motivational stats for us
<mhall119> motivate us jcastro_
<jcastro_> Microsoft has 2000 applications ready for launch between them and their partners for windows 8.
<dpm> yeah!
<jcastro_> people are saying "only 2000, wow, that's going to fail."
<jcastro_> that should put some perspective on where we need to be, heh
<mhall119> only 2000?
<dpm> that wasn't was I was expecting under the "motivate me" department, though :-)
<mhall119> heh
<jcastro_> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/09/25/developer-interest-windows-8-appears-subdued-opening-new-line-worry-microsoft/
<jcastro_> the growth in their store is pretty flat though
<jcastro_> that's the motivational part!
<dpm> ok, ok :)
<mhall119> jcastro_: I'm not sure "as successful as Windows 8" is going to be our goal ;)
<dpm> jcastro_, mhall119, in any case, dholbach has some novel ideas on what we should do to motivate app authors: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlsahuZ_4oM
<jcastro_> no I am just pointing out what the other guys are doing
<mhall119> I think we will easily hit 2000, once we make it easy to get apps into USC
 * jcastro_ nods
<jcastro_> I have no doubt
<dholbach> dpm, not again
<jcastro_> wow
<jcastro_> this video is excellent
<dholbach> jcastro_, one of us seems to have a taste disorder
<dpm> so be prepared to put "The Ubuntu app developer song" in our 13.04 objectives :)
<mhall119> dub-metal
<jcastro_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPv8PPl7ANU
<jcastro_> ^^^ this is the best
<jcastro_> Nothing beats Microsoft's horrible video
<dpm> omg
<jcastro_> Vista, gotta get me some!
<dpm> when you think you've found the worst ever video...
<dholbach> I think I just realised I work in the wrong industry
<jcastro_> indeed
<dholbach> I have to think about it - see you guys in a week
<smartboyhw> lol
<jcastro_> dholbach, I fear I am becoming too cynical in my old age
<dholbach> jcastro_, I guess it happens to all of us
<jcastro_> So like, I wouldn't have guessed people are so anti-computer connecting to the internet
<jcastro_> like, to me, that's what they're for
<czajkowski> mhall119: when can we schedule UDS sessions?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: you can create blueprints now... we are waiting on a few things to fall into place though before we actually start making the schedule
<mhall119> cjohnston: what are we waiting on?
<cjohnston> a schedule
<czajkowski> I dont need a blueprint
<cjohnston> czajkowski: you referring to the LP Workshop stuff?
<czajkowski> yes
<cjohnston> gotcha..
<czajkowski> Monday & wednesday
<czajkowski> I know that for sure
<czajkowski> we have 15 devs with us
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> holy cow
<czajkowski> so I need t schedule in advance and let the know so they can arrange their sessions also
<czajkowski> gonna split them over 2 days, the devs that is
<mhall119> cjohnston: are we importing attendees for uds-r yet?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> no point
<mhall119> I can't set track leads
<cjohnston> ahh
<czajkowski> http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/10i9rk/skycon_12_20th_birthday_bash_for_skynet/  upvoting please
<jono> dholbach, ok, I am going to get the charity statements sorted now
<jono> dholbach, let me know when the page is updated
<dholbach> jono, take your time I will need a bit of time for this anyway
<jcastro_> balloons, hey
<jcastro_> where in the great lakes did you grow up?
<balloons> I use to do consulting where you live now jcastro_ ;-)
<jcastro_> oh cool
<balloons> been inside UoM hospital
<jcastro_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehih0q_9e6U
<balloons> spent some time there..
<balloons> not in a good way :-(
<jcastro_> just reminded me on this movie they used to make us watch
<balloons> anyways, I grew up along the southern shores of Lake Erie
<balloons> seriously though you will love Lake Erie and Lake Michigan perhaps more than the ocean ;-)
<balloons> I'll let you discover things, but there are some neat out of the way stuff to find
<balloons> jcastro_, I think I've seen that film ;-)
<jcastro_> you have,  1000 times probably
<balloons> I'm now wishing I was back on the lake shor.. balloons laments
<snap-l> jcastro_: I have never seen that before.
<daker> Wow https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=426379534087562&set=a.424968074228708.94652.210871352305049&type=1&theater
<mhall119> daker: nice
<daker> and unfortunately we don't have stickers, t-shirts and goodies like the Mozilla peps have :(
<bkerensa> morning
<bkerensa> daker: Wait till you see the new stuff our migration away from Merchandise Mania is near complete :D
<bkerensa> new hats
<bkerensa> plushies
<bkerensa> :D
<daker> for ubuntu or mozilla ?
<bkerensa> daker: lol for Mozilla ;)
<daker> ah :D
<bkerensa> daker: its called the Gear Stores by Staples
<bkerensa> jono: what time did you want to be invited?
<jono> bkerensa, to my hangout?
<jono> 10.55 if possible
<bkerensa> jono: ok will do
<daker> http://youtu.be/Kw04ckfO-yA?t=1m51s <= Ubuntu :)
<jono> thanks bkerensa
<cprofitt> bkerensa: what do you guys do for your launch parties in Oregon?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: We drink beer
<bkerensa> :)
<cprofitt> ah...
<bkerensa> cprofitt: :P
<bkerensa> cprofitt: nah nah so we give a presentation highlighting all the patches the LoCo contributed to Ubuntu and Upstream and highlight new features landed and highlight projects for next cycle... then we drink beer and eat pizza and consume swag while usually hacking some more and then usually head to Ground Kontrol (A Bar / Arcade) and Canonical folks vs. Community for Pacman
<bkerensa> :)
<cprofitt> Nice.. lots of Canonical folks in Oregon?
<bkerensa> oh and t-shirts :) each cycle every attendee gets a custom made LoCo Shirt
<bkerensa> cprofitt: I am told its the second largest after Austin which is #1
<cprofitt> Nice -- which city are you in?
<cprofitt> Portland?
<bkerensa> Yes
<bkerensa> all of the states Canonical employees live in Portland
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> we did have one outside for awhile but he left Canonical
<cprofitt> We have some Fedora folks in Rochester, but no Canonical employees.
<bkerensa> We have no Red Hat folks except for confused users :D great success!
<bkerensa> ;p
<cprofitt> I think we have some Canonical employees in NYC, but I do not think any of them are active in the loco -- NYC has issues just getting a space
<bkerensa> yeah so we have two engineering managers here
<bkerensa> Leann Osagaswara and Steve Slangasek
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/09/26/get-ready-for-the-24-hour-horsemen-marathon/
<bkerensa> I have personally never seen Leann in person in town... just at UDS
<cprofitt> nice -- there are times when I wish I was in a little larger city
 * bkerensa reddits
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> cprofitt: I wish I could convince my fiancee to move south to a medium or small town closer to the beach :)
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> yeah, my wife is why I never left New York State
<cprofitt> my original plan had been to move to Arizona or one of the Carolina's
<bkerensa> I am hoping to go to NYC next year though :) I told my fiancee I hope to do some personal travel there next year
<cprofitt> jono: looks interesting...
<cprofitt> 24 hours standing up is gonna be hard for jcastro_
<bkerensa> lol
<cprofitt> I assume he still has the standing workspace
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> what
<bkerensa> he had a standing workspace?
<cprofitt> yeah... he made a custom work area that did not have a chair... he stood while working
<cprofitt> Army tough!!
<cprofitt> bkerensa: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2011/12/09/the-43-ikea-galant-standing-desk-mod/
<bkerensa> huh
<mhall119> jono: can you update your blog to tell people about the hashtag?
<jono> mhall119, will do
<cprofitt> that is a really cool idea horseman -- nice to see
<jono> mhall119, we agreed on #ubuntumarathon right
<cprofitt> will try to follow you guys a bit
<bkerensa> cprofitt: does your loco do any development at all? Bug Jams or BSP's?
<mhall119> jono: that's what the page is using, yes
<cprofitt> bkerensa: no... we had a few folks starting to do bug jams, but they moved
<cprofitt> right now the main audience is less technical users seeking help and four of us giving help
<cprofitt> in Rochester
<jono> bkerensa, did you reddit it?
<cprofitt> Syracuse is where the people who moved lived... NYC has members, but the do not meet
<bkerensa> jono:
<bkerensa> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/10ikxl/get_ready_for_the_24hour_horsemen_marathon/
<jono> thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> jono: do you think your birthday goal will reach 1k?
<jono> bkerensa, probably not
<jono> no biggie
<dholbach> does anyone have some proven-to-work javascript bits for social media sharing
<dholbach> I tried 5-6 different ones now and they all suck - the less javascript I have to write myself, the better
<czajkowski> dholbach: I have a WP plugin that just works
<technoviking> jcastro_ long ago pong
<dholbach> yeah, unfortunately no WP in this case
<jcastro_> technoviking, oh hey i  forgot
<jcastro_> hah
<czajkowski> dholbach: :o
<daker> dholbach: for what ? WP ?
<technoviking> jcastro_: sorry boss got new job, kinda doing two jobs now so BOL for awhile
<jcastro_> I don't think it was important
<bkerensa> jcastro_: Softlayers Ubuntu image offerings suck
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro_> bkerensa, what is softlaers?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: :o one of the largest hosting companies in North America?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> bigger than Rackspace
<dholbach> daker, no, unfortunately not
<jono> bkerensa, your reddit post is not appearing in New
<dholbach> daker, for http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/
<bkerensa> jono: it has 4 votes already
<bkerensa> I see it in new?
<daker> dholbach: i see :)
<jono> bkerensa, you see it?
<bkerensa> jono: yeah its at the top of new... about to blow onto ubuntu fp
<jono> odd
<bkerensa> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/new/?sort=new
<bkerensa> ^
<jono> I wonder why I don't see it
<bkerensa> nothing there?
<jono> nope
<snap-l> This reminds me of the Skeptic's Guide to the Universe marathon
<dholbach> and thanks to njpatel, jcastro_ is ahead of me
<snap-l> By the end, I'm expecting jcastro_ to completely tear the heads off of babies. ;)
<jcastro_> what?
<jcastro_> dholbach, what happened?
<dholbach> http://www.justgiving.com/jorge-castro/
<jcastro_> snap-l, I know you love music
<jcastro_> help me win
<snap-l> I hate music and water.
<snap-l> ;)
<jcastro_> whoo!
<bkerensa> jcastro_: can u see the reddit item?
<jono> snap-l, lol
<dholbach> ok, got to go now
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<dholbach> bye :)
<jcastro_> hmm no
<jcastro_> not in New
<jcastro_> I got it on the link and upboated
<bkerensa> odd
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm not seeing it eithe, fwiw
<jono> can someone resubmit it to reddit
<jono> obviously bkerensa can't be trusted to do it right
<jono> lol
<snap-l> WOn't let me resubmit
<bkerensa> jono: there is only one way to submit a link
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> because it exists
<bkerensa> you can create duplicate content
<jono> bkerensa, I noticed that your link had comment it in
<bkerensa> jono is your domain blacklist though?
 * snap-l will submit it to r/fappinator.
<snap-l> ;)
<jono> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/10ikxl/get_ready_for_the_24hour_horsemen_marathon/
<jono> that looks like a weird link
<jono> bkerensa, I don't think so
<bkerensa> huh its got 5 up and 2 down now
<jono> bkerensa, no one else sees it
<bkerensa> weird
<jcastro_> I can see it
<snap-l> It may also be a case of reddit's new picking atuff running behind
<jcastro_> just not on New
<jcastro_> right
<bkerensa> I messaged ihavelund and asked him
<jcastro_> give it a minute, sometimes reddit caches hardcore
<bkerensa> yeah I have had stuff take a half hour or more
<jcastro_> oh, 25 minutes ago, nevermind
<mhall119> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/10imjz/canonical_community_team_is_raising_money_for/
<jono> bkerensa, now I see it in new
<bkerensa> but Reddit also fuzzes votes guy
<bkerensa> guys
<bkerensa> ^
<bkerensa> so if you upvote stuff too much
<mhall119> well, now it's in there twice
<bkerensa> too soon
<jcastro_> heh yeah
<jono> I see mhall119's post
<bkerensa> it will block your domain and fuzz your acct
<jcastro_> it's like, reddit is designed to stop us from gaming it
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> and you guys technically game it :)
<jono> ok so mhall119's post worked
<bkerensa> huh
<jono> bkerensa can't be trusted with simple tasks
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> psh
<jcastro_> wait
<jcastro_> I know how
<mhall119> bkerensa: we're not gaming it, we're just very demanding
<jcastro_> bkerensa, hey, if you post this on reddit I'll give you a klout
<jcastro_> there, that will fix it
<snap-l> I see mhall119's post.
<bkerensa> jcastro_: you send me Keurig u say? :P
<jcastro_> I have one
<jcastro_> they break
<jono> bkerensa, we all set?
<jono> for my hangout?
<snap-l> My parents got me a Keurig for my bday.
<bkerensa> jono in a sec yep
<snap-l> They're quite complex
<bkerensa> jono: invited
<bkerensa> snap-l: ahh Keurig is sending me there new one :D
<jono> bkerensa, cant hear you
<bkerensa> jono: see chat
<snap-l> bkerensa: Very cool. We have one at work that I abuse all day. I personally like the Dark Magic k-cups
<mhall119> I'm gonna need to buy more coffee before next thursday
<snap-l> I like my coffee black, just like my metal.
<jcastro_> mhall119, the marathon page should link to jono's post
<jcastro_> "What is this about?" or something
<jono> bkerensa, is it streaming?
<jono> can people see me on ubuntuonair?
<bkerensa> jono: the caching is not updating so disqus is not showing
<bkerensa> jcastro_: ^
<bkerensa> jcastro_: ^
<jono> bkerensa, is the video feed showing
<bkerensa> yes
<jono> bkerensa, where did the IRC channel go?
<bkerensa> jono: disqus?
<bkerensa> ahh
<jono> bkerensa, I need that for my Q+A
<bkerensa> ok
<jono> bkerensa, dude, I am streaming
<bkerensa> damn let me revert
<jono> man
<cprofitt> I am still seeing the old one
<jono> bkerensa, why did you remove it?
<bkerensa> jono: tell them to refresh
<cprofitt> now I am gettin jono
<bkerensa> yeah
<jono> bkerensa, it isnt there still
<bkerensa> I see the chat and your stream fine
<bkerensa> jono: they use caching
<bkerensa> =/
<jono> for gods sake
<bkerensa> so the ubuntuonair you see might be different from everyone else
<jcastro_> huh?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: can you flush the cache?
<jcastro_> what cache?
<cprofitt> high quality video experience
<cprofitt> I am seeing that live right now
<cprofitt> not seeing any chat though
<jono> bkerensa, can you fix this or not?
<jono> if not I am going to cancel
<bkerensa> its all there
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228941/
<bkerensa> look at the source
<bkerensa> chat and stream
<bkerensa> no idea why its not showing for you guys
<bkerensa> jcastro_: is something missing I see everything here fine
<jono> I canceled it
<jcastro_> nothing should be missing
<bkerensa> I know
<bkerensa> its all correct
<bkerensa> so idk
<bkerensa> chat
<bkerensa> stream widget
<bkerensa> it was loading for me
<bkerensa> only thing I can think is caching
<mhall119> jcastro_: I sent dholbach a patch to add that link
<jcastro_> <3
<cprofitt> bkerensa: I had never been to that page before -- so not sure it would be a local cache, but perhaps my ISP does
<mhall119> jono: bkerensa: what's the issue?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Idk wordpress decided to not load the freenode widget
<bkerensa> its still not loading but its in the source for the wp page
<mhall119> try it now
<mhall119> it was being enclosed by CDATA tags :(
<mhall119> jono: bkerensa is is showing the chat widget for you now?
<bkerensa> mhall119: the cdata tags were already there
<bkerensa> they were only around the Youtube thing
<mhall119> bkerensa: they shouldn't have been
<bkerensa> if you check the post revisions you can see that I did not add that
<mhall119> I removed them, and I see the chat widget now
<cprofitt> I am now seeing the chat and the video window
<mhall119> bkerensa: probably wordpress did when somebody was using the "Visual" editor
<jono> mhall119, it is now
<mhall119> the visual editor screws thins up when using the embedded webchat and stuff
<bkerensa> =/
<jono> ohman
<jono> never use the visual editor
<bkerensa> jono: my apologies
<jono> it always screws things like this up
 * jono sighs
<jono> np
<jono> bkerensa, please delete the video that was just recorded
<bkerensa> k
<jono> thanks
<bkerensa> done
<jono> thanks
<jussi> he left? ? :(
<technoviking> can someone ping me?
<marcoceppi> technoviking: hello
<technoviking> thanks
<cprofitt> hey marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> cprofitt: 0/
<jono> balloons, shall we roll, dear chap?
<jono> balloons,
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/12350a8c3e1bdb386d0ec4cb35f8d667078d20eb?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> wow
<balloons> jono, that makes my phone ring like a call
<jono> hah
<jono> nice!
 * balloons blames jcastro_ for suggesting install google+
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> turn off notifications too
<jcastro_> it's spam city
<jcastro_> balloons, I am a spammer, that's why I am winning for now
<jcastro_> actually I am cheating
<jcastro_> I have my wife running the spam show with her facebook connections
<cjohnston> we are aware :-P
<daker> cjohnston: do you have access to the analytics account for LTP ?
<jcastro_> man
<jcastro_> I know this is going to sound weird
<jcastro_> but I love our group photo
<jcastro_> I feel like it's all about planella's hair right there
<mhall119> isn't our group always all about dpm's hair?
<jono> jcastro_, around?
<mhall119> jcastro_: marcoceppi: hey guys, I'd be interest to know how your optimized Wordpress charm stacks up against http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/9/26/wordpresscom-serves-70000-reqsec-and-over-15-gbitsec-of-traf.html
<marcoceppi> mhall119: the set up they describe is very similar to the charm, only they've got scaled up hardware, whereas we've got scale-out cloud
<jcastro_> interesting!
<marcoceppi> m_3_: awesome
<mhall119> marcoceppi: jcastro_: that'd be a nice selling point for juju
<jcastro_> nod
<jcastro_> sec, let me get the word out on django first.
<jcastro_> then it's back to wordpress. :)
<mhall119> what's the word on django?
<mhall119> dude jcastro_, you're killing us on the donations
<jcastro_> I messed up too
<jcastro_> I got a bunch of confusion around using pounds, and so on
<jcastro_> actually, it's all Jill driving it, I've been working on other stuff all day
<jcastro_> she's just awesome at social things
<jcastro_> mhall119, so tldr
<jcastro_> we just need to rename summit->django
<jcastro_> and generalize it a bit
<jcastro_> jimbaker's working on that
<jcastro_> also I just blogged about it
<jcastro_> " Working together with Summit maintainer Chris Johnston, we deployed and managed the schedule via juju."
<jcastro_> I believe I get a cookie for perpetuating Chris as summit's maintainer.
 * mhall119 gives jcastro a cookie
<mhall119> jcastro_: is this using the puppet script?
<jcastro_> having been to busy to actually look at the charm
<jcastro_> ask cjohnston
<jcastro_> :)
<jcastro_> he's been a champ though, letting us basically run over everything a few times
<jcastro_> get in his way
<jcastro_> and so on..
<cjohnston> huh
<cjohnston> someone is running me over?
<mhall119> better call an EMT
<cjohnston> ya.. i may need one of those
<marcoceppi> mhall119: I agree, I plan on speaking with a wp dev about the charm sometime soon
<mhall119> oh no, jcastro_ said I was still part of the Summit Hackers team
<cjohnston> you are
<mhall119> I quit months ago
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> jcastro_: you happy now? your posts are out
<jcastro_> YES
<jcastro_> cjohnston, let's drink beer about it
<cjohnston> you arent here anymore
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-27
<jcastro_> no seriously this is awesome what you guys did
<jcastro_> it's not obvious now, but your pain basically will make it so any django app can be deployed easily.
<akgraner> jono et al ...totally digging the 24 hours Horseman Marathon...cool idea - can't wait to tune into the hangout...:-)
<cjohnston> im waiting to see which passes out first
<akgraner> what did I miss the part about a drinking game?  /me rereads the posts
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> akgraner, :-)
<IdleOne> i guess this means you are all taking that Friday off
<mhall119> if by "off" you mean working 6-9 hours, then yes
<IdleOne> exactly what I meant
<jono> jcastro_, around?
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> going to bed in a bit though
<jono> jcastro_, np, want me to review the deck and leave comments?
<jcastro_> yes please
<jcastro_> also I've pushed the docs here
<jono> jcastro_, cool
<jono> will leave feedback and then you can respond to it tomorrow
<jcastro_> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charm-quality.html
<jcastro_> okey
<jono> unfortunately I have another call at 7am before that one?
<jono> but I can talk over IRC
<jono> just my mgmt call
<jcastro_> sure, I'll just figure it out
<jono> that link looks good
<jono> thanks, pal
<jono> \m/
<jcastro_> I did something strange where I commited and it generated it like 5 minutes later
<jcastro_> so basically I caught the cronjob right on time
<jcastro_> heh
<jono> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, I'll be available at 10UTC, would you like me to help you with the opening part? I can be there for around and hour, then leave for school, and get back to it later
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I think jcastro_ can help take care of it for me
<jono> or mhall119
<jono> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> np, then
<jono> alright folks
<jono> anyone want to rustle up a donation?
<jono> http://www.justgiving.com/jonobaconmarathon/Donate
<jono> that is the place you can make it
<snap-l> BTW: Metalheads: http://metalinjection.fm is streaming CC-licensed music selected by me
<snap-l> for one more hour
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: would you like me to do cross post your original post to the fridge?
<marcoceppi> hazmat: I want to be able to specify which ssh secret key to use during SSH operations
<hazmat> marcoceppi,  and the configuration option in environments.yaml is insufficient?
<hazmat> marcoceppi, the env only has one key, so what's the utility of passing it  on the cli?
<hazmat> marcoceppi, every time you want to use the env, you'd have to remember to pass the cli option to it.
<hazmat> that's why its an option as part of the env definition
<hazmat> in the configuration file
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yes please!
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ok, pending review.
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> Total sum of donations: £ 302.95
<dholbach> not too bad
<dholbach> for a couple of hours :)
<czajkowski> wow
<bkerensa> dholbach: is it upfront or just if you finish? like a relay for life type thing
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'm not sure I understand
<bkerensa> dholbach: so in the U.S. we have a lot of charity events based on duration or length where people bid a donation by how long they thing you will go
<bkerensa> so Relay for Life is one where people walk in circles for days
<bkerensa> and people bid by how many miles or days they think you will go
<dholbach> we will all do 24h
<bkerensa> So $25 for 50 miles etc
<dholbach> people who fall asleep earlier will have to endure lifelong ridicule
<bkerensa> :P
<dholbach> maybe I should start taking donations for reviewed patches :-P
<bkerensa> dholbach: I will tip in btc
<bkerensa> ;p
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> it will be lots of fun
<bkerensa> 0.002btc per patch approved
<bkerensa> ;)
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/  is now up and running
<bkerensa> ok time to flip the switch ta ta
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-R/PublicTransit  Danish loco got that updated last night for us
<dpm> yeah, we will do 24h or will die on air
<czajkowski> or lack of air :) take your pick
<dholbach> Total sum of donations: £ 602.95
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> the secondary goal is still for us to kick jono's ass in terms of donations
<dholbach> there's still time :)
<jcastro_> there went my lead!
<jcastro_> dholbach, nice work!
<dholbach> jcastro_, have a look at the donations pages and see who did it :)
<dholbach> ah no, I hadn't seen the newest donations yet
<dholbach> wow
<jcastro_> yeah!
<jcastro_> \o/
<marcoceppi> idling
<marcoceppi> This stupid subway install has been posting messages I type in one room to this one
<marcoceppi> I do apologize
<Sebastian> bkerensa: Hi :) I wanted to ask whether you might help me again with the bachelor questionnaire?
<popey> marcoceppi, thanks for helping Mark out with his blog post!
<jcastro_> bkerensa, tell me more about softlayer
<marcoceppi> popey: my pleasure!
<jono> dpm, mhall119 set up the hangout, my call is running over
<dpm> ok
<dpm> mhall119, jono, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5127112972fcd50c47253e3f1da43909477f581e?hl=en
<dholbach> almost 900 pounds - nuts
<popey> how often does http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ update?
<dholbach> popey, every 5m or something
<dholbach> popey, but it should load automatically
<popey> sweet
<dholbach> alright, just blogged about it myself :)
<dholbach> bah, I'm too stupid to microblog, should've used the other hashtag
<dholbach> ok, better
<hggdh> anybody knows bojce and and Uros1 from the Ubuntu Serbia LOCO team?
<SergioMeneses> hggdh, I saw them in the reapproval meeting, two months ago. Do you need to get in touch with them?
<hggdh> SergioMeneses: they applied for membership two weeks ago, but did not have any testimonials, and we could not match names & pictures from the application
<hggdh> so I was wondering if someone from the community team could be so kind as to provide a testimonial that we can use
<SergioMeneses> hggdh, I dont know them personally... I only know that they're the contacts of serbianteam
<SergioMeneses> hggdh, I'm going to pm you
<SergioMeneses> hggdh,  I hope that I've been helpful :) I'll see you soon
<dholbach> and we're past 1000!
<dholbach> Total sum of donations: £ 1009.95
<dholbach> wooohoo
<jcastro_> \o/
<elfy> that's great :)
<dholbach> jono, jcastro_, mhall119, balloons: this is lots of fun
<jono> dholbach, indeed :-)
<akgraner> you guys are kicking !@#! Go y'all!
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> time to call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow :)
<balloons> woot! 1k
<jcastro_> is ctrl-alt-t broken for anyone else?
<jcastro_> in quantal
<cjohnston> nope
<mhall119> jcastro_: I think that was changed a few weeks ago
<cjohnston> it just worked for me, updated as of this morning
<jcastro_> oh, maybe I need to log out
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2012/09/why-i-am-supporting-autism-research/
 * mhall119 hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> ;)
<mhall119> czajkowski: does your significant other know where I can get a nice red fedora for a certain hat-loving child of mine?
<czajkowski> I could nick his :)
<mhall119> adult sizes would probably fit
<mhall119> not that I'd condone theft....
<czajkowski> we also have one we got given from the redhat cloud day that is more of a summer version not full straw hat but sturdier
<czajkowski> not brushed velvet like the original one .
<mhall119> I'd like to find one that matches their logo
<czajkowski> if you remind me closer to UDS will bring the summer version on they were handing them out to all of the delegates and I'm only looking to get rid of it
<mhall119> I think he'd look good in it
<mhall119> thanks!
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://ubuntuone.com/3mk8lWiG5R1UxD0luDV9CJ
<czajkowski> I cant give away his real one really :)
<czajkowski> he even horders onto hiw RH training shirts and RH certified jackets
<mhall119> czajkowski: that is a nice looking one though, and will work well in our Florida heat
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: hey
<daker> mhall119: sorry i can't help you, i don't have a credit card :)
<mhall119> daker: no worries, a re-tweet or share would help just as much
<daker> sure
<cjohnston> jono: how much do I have to donate to get my suggestion for the marathon?
<bkerensa> afternoon guys and gals
<bkerensa> :)
<cjohnston> bkerensa: when you gonna learn django
<bkerensa> cjohnston: When the moon splits
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> its not on my todo list right now
<cjohnston> got plenty of work that you could do :-)
<akgraner> cjohnston, look at you trying to give work away  - I think you took lessons from my old boss :-P
<cjohnston> lol
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Only in Portland can you go to a cafe and they not have sugar
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> they offered stevia or honey :(
<bkerensa> cjohnston: http://www.onsetcomp.com/products/data-loggers/zw-003
<bkerensa> ^ do want
<czajkowski> jono:  a tweet about http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/  would be great :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-28
<bkerensa> uhh google ads on the wiki now?
<bkerensa> ahh I see custom google search
<bkerensa> Cant believe I didnt notice that before
<nigelb> bkerensa: hippies! :P
<nigelb> (re: sugar)
<bkerensa> nigelb: ikr
<bkerensa> nigelb: do you have hippie equivelent in india?
<nigelb> I doubt
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, didrocks! mind a quick pm?
<didrocks> hey JoseeAntonioR, sure
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: do you think we need an ubuntu on air session during uds, or maybe we can merge it with the irc workshops one? there are plenty of things i'd like to discuss
<bkerensa> jono: Reason the submission didnt show up someone marked me as spam
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> but a reddit admin removed it
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning all
<bkerensa> morning
<smartboyhw> morning
<smartboyhw> LOL it is 4:17 PM in the afternoon here;P
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I imagine they will be DVD's this time
<czajkowski> bkerensa: I imagine they will also
<czajkowski> but no poibnt in spreading mis information either bkerensa :)
<czajkowski> best to know the facts before people post information and we haven't heard from Canonical yet.
<bkerensa> czajkowski: It is technically impossible to fit 12.10 on a CD
<AlanBell> so it is DVD, or USB, or nothing
<czajkowski> AlanBell: exactly
<czajkowski> bkerensa: I know that!
<AlanBell> with DVD being the most probable
<bkerensa> Netboot ftw
<bkerensa> :)
<AlanBell> also an option, press the netboot on mini-cds :)
<AlanBell> I think that is less probable than the "nothing" option though
<bkerensa> :Fd
<bkerensa> that would be hilarious
<bkerensa> I could see that working in areas that have no broadband
<czajkowski> but again no point in saying we're getting stuff till we know
<czajkowski> getting annoyed at waking up to posts that lack facts.
<jcastro_> wow
<jcastro_> "Be a Good Person. Give Me Money."
<jcastro_> ok
<jcastro_> so that's how it's going to be
 * jcastro_ cracks knuckles
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> jcastro_: it's gonna get dirtier than our political ads
<cjohnston> "I'm Jono Bacon, and I approve this donation"
<smartboyhw> LOL
<czajkowski> mate of mine is doing his masters thesis and one area he's looking at is Leadership, if folks had a few mins mind doing a survey https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/leadershipenvironment
 * JoseAntonioR hugs dholbach, it's the "Hug a Vegetarian" day!
<smartboyhw> Oh is it?
<dholbach> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehAW!
<SergioMeneses> :O
 * smartboyhw should have hugged his non-vegetarian classmate:P
<SergioMeneses> JoseAntonioR, \o
 * smartboyhw hugs dholbach then:P
<dholbach> awesome :-)
 * dholbach hugs you all back
<JoseAntonioR> hey, SergioMeneses
<cjohnston> It's always hug dholbach day anyway..
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, +1
<SergioMeneses> JoseAntonioR, working and you?
<SergioMeneses> cjohnston, jeje
<dholbach> I always told you that being vegetarian/vegan is good for you
 * smartboyhw has a classmate who does not eat vegetables
<dholbach> smartboyhw, wow
<smartboyhw> dholbach, yes, and we all try to enforce him to eat it, sadly it looks very difficult:P
<JoseAntonioR> SergioMeneses: at classes, super bored, and with all ports except 80 blocked
<SergioMeneses> JoseAntonioR, jeje "super bored"
 * smartboyhw is bored now:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, me too
<cjohnston> smartboyhw: work on Summit
<SergioMeneses> and working xD
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, what?
<cjohnston> hehe
<smartboyhw> ?
<JoseAntonioR> cjohnston: I can work on summit later
<cjohnston> launchpad.net/summit
<cjohnston> JoseAntonioR: :-)
 * JoseAntonioR checks bugs
<cjohnston> trying to see what all I Can get included in the next two weeks before I go away
 * SergioMeneses checks
 * smartboyhw wonders what he can do for summit:P
<cjohnston> smartboyhw: do you know django/html/css?
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, not much:P
<cjohnston> hrm...
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, we are in the same dilemma
 * smartboyhw highs five SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> cjohnston, thanks for the link... i didnt have it
<cjohnston> :-)
 * smartboyhw is branching the code anyway
<JoseAntonioR> brb
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, the first step
<smartboyhw> Yes:P
<cjohnston> smartboyhw: summit-dev.readthedocs.org
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, cjohnston JoseAntonioR I have to go out for a while, I see you later
<cjohnston> o/
<smartboyhw> cya SergioMeneses
<JoseAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ttyl
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, uh huh
<JoseAntonioR> cjohnston: any bitesize bugs I can work on?
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<JoseAntonioR> I think 749316 can be merged with 828688
<cjohnston> I don't think so...
 * smartboyhw is following the instructions in summit-dev.readthedocs.org
<cjohnston> 749316 is actually possible... 828688 is going to kill someone
<JoseAntonioR> I think I can work on 898590, but it's been assigned to Pendulum for about a year
<cjohnston> looks unassigned to me ;-)
<smartboyhw> Unassigned to me too:P)
<JoseAntonioR> ok, will work on that
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, of course it is unassigned you changed it a minute ago LOL
<cjohnston> bug #994917 would be really awesome to have
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994917 in summit "Next arrows should loop" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994917
<cjohnston> I have no idea what your talking about smartboyhw :-P
<smartboyhw>  Chris Johnston (chrisjohnston) 24 seconds ago
<smartboyhw> Changed in summit:
<smartboyhw> assignee: 	Penelope Stowe (pendulum) → nobody
<smartboyhw> Uh hum...:P
<cjohnston> czajkowski may buy someone a very expensive glass of tap water of they fix bug #997369
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997369 in summit "Expanding and hiding daily session timetables" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997369
<daker> http://identity.mozilla.com/post/32395255498/announcing-the-first-beta-release-of-persona
<JoseAntonioR> cjohnston: those two may take some css work
<czajkowski> cjohnston: eh?
<cjohnston> 994917 wont be CSS... 997369 will have some.. possibly more JS though
<cjohnston> czajkowski: joking because tap water is (almost always) free
<czajkowski> ok
 * czajkowski goes back to breaking things 
<czajkowski> no more pinging me :)
<cjohnston> ok czajkowski
<jono> balloons, not sure if there is much point in us doing a call
<jono> as three members of the team are out
<cjohnston> smartboyhw: JoseAntonioR I have gone through and added more bugs to bitesize
<smartboyhw> OK:)
<smartboyhw> Wow that's a lot more:P
<JoseAntonioR> cjohnston: checking now
<cjohnston> when its just me working on summit, there isn't alot of point of using tags :-)
<smartboyhw> ;-)
<JoseAntonioR> cjohnston: what do you mean by "looping"?
<cjohnston> JoseAntonioR: when your on the last day (so say thursday) the next arrow should go back to monday... or disappear (not exist) I'm fine with it not existing if there is no next day
<JoseAntonioR> and what about etherpad lite integration, will you be taking it for this cycle?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ^
<cjohnston> i havent heard much
<balloons> Joeb454, heh
<balloons> jono, heh
 * smartboyhw shuts balloons's mouth to stop him saying heh:P
<AlanBell> I was working on the etherpad lite integration the other day and tried to add a field to the summit object and got in a complete mess with south and stuff
<AlanBell> just don't understand how you are supposed to change the model in django without the thing falling to bits
<AlanBell> was trying to set it up again in a precise VM because I think some of the problem might be related to a mixture of virtualenv and quantal packages for things
<cjohnston> AlanBell: let me know if you need help
<jono> I just saw this gangnam style thing for the first time
<jono> I don't see the big fuss :-)
<JoseAntonioR> we should do a gagnam style flashmob at UDS!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<JoseAntonioR> cjohnston: 984282: about that one, coffee breaks are not listed
<JoseAntonioR> we just skip times
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/display
<cjohnston> 10:45
<JoseAntonioR> but I don't see any red borders..
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/2012-05-07/display
<JoseAntonioR> ok, will check the code once I get home
<JoseAntonioR> I'm out for now, french next, i'll ping you in case I need anything
<cjohnston> I haven't been able to figure it out.. when looking at it via the browser I see the private class, but i dont see what is giving it the private class anywhere
<dholbach> 350 pounds?
<dholbach> nuts!
<dholbach> jono just leapt ahead
<dholbach> and from "anonymous" too
<popey> i only donated to dpm to make sure his wasn't last
<popey> :)
<dholbach> still, "Total sum of donations: £ 1429.95" is nice to read after just ~2 days
<jono> dholbach, wow
<jono> I wonder who that was
<jono> popey, screw dpm
<jono> this is WAR
<dholbach> jono, on "your page" you can see a list of donations
<dholbach> and hope they the mysterious person left a name somehow
<jono> dholbach, I see it
<dholbach> cool
<jono> :-)
<jono> wow a 350 donation is pretty awesome
<dholbach> unfortunately "is rich" was never one of my friendship requirements
<dholbach> nevermind, I'm going to "donate-roll" a bunch of rich people later on and see if that works :-P
<dholbach> alright, I'll call it a day now and hatch some new donations plans :)
<dholbach> have a great weekend and see you all next week
<jono> dholbach, lol
<jono> have a nice weekend, dholbach!
<dholbach> you too my friend
<dholbach> see you :)
<bkerensa> jono: The marathon has inspired https://groups.google.com/d/topic/mozilla.reps.general/DRWOv8ECRuM/discussion
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, cool!
<czajkowski> evening
<uros1> czajkowski: have minute for me?
<czajkowski> uros1: semi
<czajkowski> whats up
<uros1> let`s go private
<czajkowski> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: what will https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/898590 be used for?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 898590 in summit "Create a function to check if a launchpad user exists" [Low,Triaged]
<cjohnston> don't know. ask nigelb
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: ^
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-29
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: The idea is to move all launchpad related function into one place so they can be mocked while testing.
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: i've almost got it, but the point is, if I look by lpname and the user doesn't exist, I get a whole 404 error with text and so on, but if I look by email I only get None as an answer. do you think it can be done by email?
<nigelb> I need to look at the code and I don't have a local copy at the moment. Give me a few hours?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, let me know
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: where can I find the logout script?
<bkerensa> mhall119: So the cdata tag the other day is apparently a known bug and WP randomly adds it around Javascript from time to time
<bkerensa> http://core.trac.wordpress.org/ticket/3670
<bkerensa> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8492472/stop-wordpress-from-using-cdata
<bkerensa> in fact it might be a bug in the theme apparently most themes handle it pretty well but idk
<mhall119> bkerensa: not a big deal
<mhall119> if it can be fixed in the theme though, please file a bug against it
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: I'll check in a second and see what I can do
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: seems more like a Thematic problem, although I can't seem to find the right file to edit
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: maybe bkerensa can help isolate where the problem is
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ping me once you're here
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ping, have you been working on summit lately? I need to find a template
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: only doing code reviews, and even then now much, what do you need?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: you looking for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: do you know how the /uds-X/xx-xx-xx/display pages are generated, or where are the templates located?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: the /display pages are done by render.py, and trust me you do *not* want to go in there
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> there's a bug that makes lunch and breaks borders red
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/render.py
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, got a copy of it
<mhall119> don't say I didn't warn you
<mhall119> nigelb ran away to the Mozilla community because of render.py
<JoseeAntonioR> let's hope I don't do the same
<mhall119> and cjohnston had a full head of hair before he started on it
<nigelb> hahahaha
<JoseeAntonioR> let's hope everything goes fine and ctrl+f helps in this never-ending search
<nigelb> render.py -- here be dragons.
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm back to my linux laptop, if I have free time, I may help summit again.
<mhall119> ok folks, I'm off to bed
<JoseeAntonioR> night, mhall119!
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I'll be free all Monday and all Tuesday, maybe we can get to work on Summit by then
<czajkowski> morning
<Sebastian> bkerensa: are you online?
<popey> Happy birthday pleia2 !
<smartboyhw> Oh is it pleia2's birthday?
 * smartboyhw congrats pleia2 
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: happy birthday from all over the world!
<pleia2> thanks guys :)
<cjohnston> uggh
<czajkowski> cjohnston: whats wrong now
<cjohnston> already had a working fire today.. I'm tired.. and only 40 hours more to go
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: good luck
<cjohnston> heh
<mhall119> a working fire?  As opposed to what, a lazy fire?
<czajkowski> striking fire
<mhall119> unemployed fire
<czajkowski> sulking fire
<mhall119> retired fire
<cjohnston> we call them working fires if there is actually fire... so you could have a pot on the stove which is still a fire, but all you have to do is remove the pot and your done...
<mhall119> that doesn't really clear things up
<mhall119> is a pot on fire a "working" fire?
<cjohnston> no
<czajkowski> why not
<czajkowski> it heats the pot
<czajkowski> whoo no more ponds! and no more NYC episodes :D
<mhall119> no spoilers
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> mhall119: tell M not sure kids should watch it could be very scary for them
<mhall119> yeah, the haven't seen any weeping angels episodes yet
<cjohnston> czajkowski: because there isn't a lot of work to be done
<czajkowski> yeah then definately not this one full of them
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you have any idea why the private class is being appended to lunch/break to help JoseeAntonioR debug?
<JoseeAntonioR> can't seem to find any reason in render.py
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: commented
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, but that's not specifying lunches and breaks are private
<JoseeAntonioR> there must be something that does specify that
<cjohnston> I agree.. I don't see it.. and what's odd is that uds-r doesn't have the issue
<mhall119> cjohnston: JoseeAntonioR no idea
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: that's what I mentioned yesterday
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: there is absolutely no reason in render.py
<JoseeAntonioR> exactly
<JoseeAntonioR> read the whole file D:
<AlanBell> render.py is full of spiky things that bite
<JoseeAntonioR> saw that yesterday
<cjohnston> the onlything I could see maybe doing it, but it isnt doing it elsewhere is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/render.py#L663
<cjohnston> AlanBell: so what is holding you up right now?
<JoseeAntonioR> and what happens if I add the type in line 667?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: you need to help me set up my own summit instance later
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, will be back in about 2 hours, see you later guys!
<AlanBell> cjohnston: messed up my admin password, probably due to different versions of django and south or something
<AlanBell> back in business now \o/
<AlanBell> so how do I add a field to a model without causing django to have a working fire?
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: main trick is not to read the INSTALL file
<AlanBell> http://summit-dev.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installing.html
<AlanBell> that works, and you really need to do the virtualenv stuff because it can be really picky about versions and often seems to be upset about running on unreleased versions of Ubuntu
<AlanBell> which is fair enough I guess
<cjohnston> AlanBell: after you create the field, you have to do a schemamigration
<AlanBell> how do I do that?
<cjohnston> ./manage.py schemamigration <app> <description> --auto
<cjohnston> what are you trying to add?
<AlanBell> ooh ok
<cjohnston> description has to be: this_is_my_description
<AlanBell> no messing about with south?
<cjohnston> after that then you migrate it
<cjohnston> the description will become the file name for the migration
<AlanBell> needed to add a field on the summit for an API key for etherpad lite
<cjohnston> i ahh
<AlanBell> which would allow different summits to use different pad instances etc
<cjohnston> so make the description something similar to add_etherpad_api_key or something
<cjohnston> what do you mean different pad instances
<AlanBell> full of win, I was trying to do it with south and accidentally ran django outside of virtualenv and that totally messed things up
<AlanBell> so linaro could use a different pad server with a different api key
<cjohnston> we have to be careful not to change things too much because linaro isn't changing to etherpad lite
<AlanBell> or indeed not use etherpad lite
<cjohnston> does regular etherpad need an api key?
<AlanBell> if you don't have an API key it won't try to use the API integration
<AlanBell> no, regular etherpad doesn't need one (well not for the way we are using it with public pads)
<cjohnston> ic
<AlanBell> and you can use etherpad lite in exactly the same way
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-30
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: too late, already did what INSTALL said. will try it the other way later on, out again
<IdleOne> Who do we poke about updating https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes with the hashes for 12.04.01 ?
<IdleOne> 12.04.1*
<pleia2> yourself?
<IdleOne> page is immutable
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> #acl AdminGroup:read,write,delete,revert,admin All:read
<pleia2> aw, can't see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdminGroup
<pleia2> I think the wiki admins are in that group though (they hang out in #ubuntu-doc)
<pleia2> cprofitt, phillw
<IdleOne> okie dokie, thank you :)
<pleia2> rocket2dmn and mdke are in the page history
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach - good weekend?
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> yep - how about your?
<dholbach> s
<elfy> all good here thanks
<dholbach> great
<philipballew> dholbach, Greetings. Glad to hear about your good weekend.
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<dholbach> how are you?
<philipballew> dholbach, Alright. I was in Mexico all weekend so that was good (don't drink the water!) and now I am up late working on homework for University. Work busy this week for you?
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> yep, as always :-)
<philipballew> Holla for a dolla!
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> jono, hey - how are you doing?
<jono> dholbach, good, thanks!
<dholbach> ok, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> jcastro, did you see BB last night?
<jono> good episode, but felt like a bit too much filler
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I watch it on the monday after
<jcastro> this is the 2nd to the last one right?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> it really sets the scene for the last episode
<jono> it is going to be on like donkey kong next sunday
<jcastro> I am debating waiting to watch this one like the day before the last one
 * popey hugs netflix
<popey> we get it on the monday
<popey> my monday lunchtime is _awesome_
<jono> popey, seriously
<jono> I watched it today while having lunch
<jono> jcastro, I couldnt wait that long
<jono> mhall119, any more from barnett re. d.u.c?
<jcastro> I usually wait until the monday night, I don't like cramming in a show at lunch
<jcastro> I need the lights down, I need to be mentally prepared
<jcastro> with the right snacks
<jcastro> right mood
<jcastro> TO COOK METH
<mhall119> jono: not yet, I'll ping him and see if it's "after lunch" yet
<mhall119> /w/w 66
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jcastro> jono: I need a few more minutes
<jcastro> 4:05 or so ok with you?
<jono> jcastro, yeah, I am in the middle of 100 things now
<jono> might need to postpone a little
 * jcastro nods
<jono> mhall119, did you speak to the team about the canvas bug?
<mhall119> jono: yes, bzoltan says that zsombi might be able to debug it, but I haven't heard from zsombi yet
<mhall119> jono: API website should be deployed "tomorrow afternoon or wednesday", depending on how an SSO deployment scheduled ahead of it goes
<mhall119> \/w 21
<jono> mhall119, awesome :-)
<jono> mhall119, btw, the lower Get Started button on http://91.189.93.79/ is broken
<jono> the link is incorrect
<mhall119> jono: fixed
<jono> thanks mhall119
<bkerensa> roaf is in town
<bkerensa> <3
<bkerensa> jono: when is your next album? You have taken such a long break now
<jono> bkerensa, working on it :-)
<bkerensa> jono: are you going to do a cover for Ylvis - Stongehenge?
<jono> bkerensa, just started writing new material
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> I think you could pull it off
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> nope :-)
<bkerensa> jono: you know the song?
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, rebuilding my studio so I can record it
<jono> no :-)
<bkerensa> jono:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbyzgeee2mg
<bkerensa> it will make your day brighter
<jono> bkerensa, lol
<bkerensa> mhall119: <script type="text/javascript" src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.8.14/jquery-ui.min.js"eloper/js/jquery.tweet.js"></script>
<bkerensa> your footer
<bkerensa> mhall119: also using cdnjs might be a lot faster load times then developer.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> probably shave off a good 200ms
<mhall119> thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> mhall119: also is the copyright footer meant to be aligned left?
<mhall119> within the 960px column, yes
<bkerensa> mhall119: front page under my apps their is a weird floating apostrophe after apps
<bkerensa> apps'
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> app's supposed to be but is apps'
<mhall119> where?
<mhall119> nvm, found it
<mhall119> bkerensa: fixed
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-24
<nigelb> bkerensa: when do you arrive in SF?
<bkerensa> nigelb: I am flying into San Jose
<bkerensa> nigelb: I will land on Tuesday morning
<bkerensa> nigelb: eck Wednesday
<nigelb> Morning, aha.
<bkerensa> nigelb: are you flying into SFO?
<nigelb> yeah.
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> why?
<bkerensa> how will u get to the site?
<bkerensa> we have transportation setup from SJ to Site
<bkerensa> and back
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> and a sign that says "Nigel Babu"
<nigelb> I'll just head to mountain view on wednesday and follow the crowd from there.
<nigelb> erm, thursday
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> on wednesday, I'm going to find a hostel bed and catch up on sleep.
<bkerensa> well I think we will have a good summit :)
<nigelb> :)
<bkerensa> I am organizing SCL btw
<bkerensa> Co-Lead
<bkerensa> =o
<nigelb> \o/
<bkerensa> which is why I am flying in early
<bkerensa> im stoked though
<bkerensa> nigelb: you hear we will have 200 Great America tickets available? :)
<nigelb> I'm flying in early because I have a 24 hours of flying + 2 housr of waiting.
<nigelb> bkerensa: No. ERm, what is that?
<bkerensa> nigelb: Great America is a theme park
<bkerensa> roller coasters and such
<nigelb> ah
<bkerensa> also
<bkerensa> we will have a movie night
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> how many people will we have in SC?
<nigelb> any idea?
<bkerensa> close to 900
<nigelb> ...
<bkerensa> give or take depending on visas
<bkerensa> fun events and parties daily
<bkerensa> plus informal stuff
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> fun events and parties daily is understood.
<nigelb> it's a mozilla event :)
<bkerensa> yar
<bkerensa> nigelb: hopefully you will get to see lyz
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I hope to head to SF before I fly back North
<nigelb> I've made tentative plans to meet lyz, yes.
<bkerensa> nigelb: you could bring lyz :)
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> dholbach, hello dude. Sleep well?
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<dholbach> yep, I did :)
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<philipballew> dholbach, Life is good. I am drinking coffee and working on typing a paper. If I finish early enough I will study German for my university class. I feel like I live in a different timezone as I never sleep when I should. Is the dj sceene still good in Berlin these days?
<dholbach> yeah, at any time of the day there's a party going on somewhere :)
<elfy> morning people
<philipballew> dholbach, Yeah, but now in Berlin is OctoberFest I think so that is always something cool.
<philipballew> elfy, morning to you.
<dholbach> philipballew, Oktoberfest is more of a Bavarian thing - so South of Germany
<philipballew> dholbach, The things Wikipedia does not tell me.
<dholbach> yeah, places like Munich seems far away from Berlin :)
<philipballew> If only America was small.
<AskUbuntu> How can I cancel a vote down? | http://askubuntu.com/q/349421
 * dholbach relocates to the office and grabs some lunch - brb
<mhall119> jose: ping
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<dholbach> jcastro, long time no see!
<jcastro> can I install click packages in the desktop?
<jcastro> I have the coreapps running
<dholbach> jcastro, manually, unsupported, yes
<jcastro> but I want like the click apps people are submitting
<jcastro> click install foo.pkg or whatever?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> pkcon local-install <bla.click>
<jcastro> and how do I browse the files? is there a webfront end?
<jcastro> like, looking for the packages themselves I mean
<dholbach> you mean the app store?
<jcastro> yeah
<dholbach> I'm not sure if it was ever hooked up to apps.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> please don't recommend this method anywhere
<jcastro> nod
<dholbach> it's not going to be secure
<dholbach> app confinement, X
<jcastro> I was hoping to just run the scope on the desktop and have that work
<dholbach> no, sorry, not AFAIK
<dholbach> bye guys!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-25
<dpm> good mornign
<dpm> or *morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, gleich mal Zeit zu telefonieren?
<dpm> dholbach, ja, gib mir 5 Minuten um ein paar Unterhaltungen zu beenden
<dholbach> alles klar
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> still on track for the api to land today?
<mhall119> jono: hi
<mhall119> jono: as far as I know
<jono> mhall119, vool
<jono> cool
<jono> when is the WP due to be deployed?
<mhall119> dpm: ^^
<dpm> jono, to be done at the same time as the API deployment, will double check with IS now that we've got the ETA for the django deployment
<mhall119> the api website can go live first without causing problems
<dpm> yeah
<jcastro> you know what time it is?
<jcastro> it's taco time
<jcastro> that's what it is
<jcastro> <--- lunch
<popey> jcastro: dude! http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/
<popey> less than a minute
<popey> http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamMachines/
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> jono: can I have another few minutes before our call?
<jcastro> I need to finish up something real quick
<jcastro> hey popey
<popey> yo
<jono> mhall119, did you have a chance to take a look into the wordpress plugin for aggregated blogs?
<mhall119> jono: not yet
<jono> mhall119, np
<mhall119> jono: ha! we already have one
<jono> mhall119, eh?
<mhall119> on developer.u.c, there's already an aggregator plugin installed
<mhall119> just need to figure out how it works
<jono> mhall119, oh nice!
<jono> awesome :-)
<mhall119> cool, I'll play with it tomorrow, but that makes it easier
<jcastro> jono: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/09/25/the-faux-steam-machine/
<jcastro> mhall119: you mean a syndication plugin? Like a planet but for wordpress?
<jono> jcastro, dude, that is awesome :-)
<jcastro> ryan just posted instructions on how to get Ps3 controllers working too
<jcastro> the hard part is moving the stupid machine over to the living room
<jcastro> mhall119: we use the "syndication" plugin for that on juju.u.c. I think either you or dpm recommended it so I assume you're using the same one?
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, it's called "FeedWordPress" but it does planet-style aggregation
<jcastro> mhall119: just ask IS for what is on juju.u.c, it's rocking
<jcastro> Then the webteam took over the site, so I can't actually login and give you the URL or anything
<jcastro> it's nice because to add people you just paste in the feed url
<jcastro> it's not like planet where you have to maintain this config file
<jcastro> jono:
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0JPTgAtqzw
<jcastro> if we ever do real UDS again, we're doing this song
<jono> haha
<jono> I remember this
<jcastro> We finished up Dexter last night btw
<jcastro> that was a lame ending
<jcastro> they should have quit when they were ahead
<jono> jcastro, yeah, I heard it was lame
<jcastro> hey so
<jcastro> you know how I was complaining about this Countdown to Extinction 5.1 mix
<jcastro> in "Ashes in your mouth" at the end
<jcastro> Dave Jr. does this bass chording thing ... he barely chords
<jcastro> and the mix is so unbalanced that it knocked my wedding picture off the wall
<jcastro> I mean, as a bass loving dude, it's amazing, it's just so overdone that it takes away from the rest of the mix
<jcastro> then at the end of the song he does these bass chords and its so ridiculous that it just overpowers anything
<jcastro> so basically ... the entire mix is kind of overexpressed
<jcastro> the bass is too loud, vocals are too engineered, I think the biggest hole is you don't get the "dual guitar" midddle face kicking that you're supposed to get
<jcastro> I don't care though, at the end of the day I'm living in 1992 listening to it
<jono> bam
<jono> I will have to check it out
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> SPI is reaching out to the Ubuntu Flavors :P
<bkerensa> inuxpoet> [16:00:08] So I am a Director at Software in the Public Interest. This is the same non-profit for Debian as well as the PostgreSQL Global Development Group.... We offer services to open source projects such as being able to take donations, have legal counsel etc. I know Ubuntu Gnome is a young project, but I thought it might be something for the project to consider as it grows. The continued frustration with Unity e
<bkerensa> tc.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-26
<mhall119> better read the fine print before agreeing
<bkerensa> mhall119: what fine print?
<mhall119> I'm assuming SPI is offering to take projects under their 501c3 umbrella
<bkerensa> mhall119: thats what they do yes
<bkerensa> mhall119: we have quite a number of large projects under the SPI umbrella already
<mhall119> and for a lot of projects it works
<mhall119> but it also means you can't accept donations directly anymore
<bkerensa> sure
<bkerensa> and currently none of the flavors except Kubuntu can
<mhall119> they offered it to me years ago, but I declined for that reason
<bkerensa> mhall119: for the kid linux thing you were doing?
<bkerensa> Forgot what it was called
<mhall119> Qimo, and yes
<bkerensa> mhall119: why did you stop working on that? It seemed like an awesome project
<bkerensa> Kids need Linux :)
<mhall119> because the UI was designed around large, easy to find buttons
<mhall119> and now Unity provides exactly that
<mhall119> and more
<mhall119> so does Gnome Shell for that matter
<mhall119> so Qimo wouldn't be anything but a meta-package of games and wallpapers installed by default
<mhall119> both of which are still in the Ubuntu archives, as far as I know
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> <- lunch
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-27
<bkerensa> nigelb: I so wish I could show/tell you about that swag :P but its amazingly epic
<nigelb> bkerensa: well, I'll see it next week, won't I? :) I'll take your word for its epicness :)
<bkerensa> nigelb: You will indeed :) I will be giving you yours
<nigelb> \o/
<bkerensa> nigelb: what time are you arriving Thursday?
<nigelb> Sometime around evening I think.
<nigelb> I have to meet a friend in MV and then I'll head over.
<jose> pleia2: ping
<bkerensa> nigelb: cool I think were planning to handout welcome kits all night
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> tell some point in evening :)
<bkerensa> the reception starts at 6pm it seems
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> oh I see we stop at 8:30pm
<nigelb> I'll be there before 6, I hope.
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> jose: pong
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-29
<bkerensa> Happy Birthday pleia2!
<jose> pleia2: happy birthday!
<pleia2> bkerensa and jose - thank you :)
<bkerensa> mm
<bkerensa> I think jono pocket google hangouted me last night
<bkerensa> ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-22
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> como estas?
<dpm> bien, bien :)
<dpm> how's life in bavaria?
<dholbach> very good - the weather is quite dramatic though - it changes from raining cats and dogs to beautiful sunshine all the time
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> dpm, call time? :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<popey> o/
<dholbach> :)
<jono> hi folks
<jono> can I get an up vote from you lovely people: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8351579
<popey> mhall119: (or indeed anyone) are you running 14.10 and can you install mumble pls?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mumble/+bug/1361834
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1361834 in mumble (Ubuntu) "push to talk detection broken in utopic" [Undecided,New]
<popey> i need someone to confirm this bug
<popey> mumble is broken for me, but i think it might be an xinput issue
<mhall119> popey: I'm still running 14.04
<popey> waaaaaat
<silverlion> o/
<popey> hello silverlion
<mhall119> popey: someone has to make sure the SDK keeps working for Trusty users :-P
<popey> yeah, used to be me
 * balloons guesses mhall119 might just stay on trusty for a few cycles
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-23
<elfy> good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi elfy
<popey> morning!
<jono> good morning!
<jono> and goodnight!
<elfy> hi jono popey
<jono> hey elfy
<jono> gotta hit the sack
<jono> been a long day
<elfy> heh
<jono> take care, folks
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> popey, so it's going to be us tonight at the Q&A again?
<popey> i think so
<dholbach> so now's probably a good time to figure out who could be our guest
<dpm> hi dholbach, is this something you could help with? I.e. finding a sponsor for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1352142
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1352142 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Doesn't load Japanese font on Ubuntu Touch" [Medium,In progress]
<dholbach> dpm, sure, I'll see who can help
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<czajkows1i> popey: the Amazon Lens/icon on Trusty defaults to amazon.com is there a way to change that to .co.uk ?
<popey> czajkows1i: odd, it goes to .co.uk here...
<czajkows1i> nope all $$$ here
<czajkows1i> :/
<czajkows1i> clean install also
<popey> czajkows1i: you bought a clicker recently? which one did you get?
<czajkows1i> kensington
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kensington-Wireless-Presenter-Compatible-PowerPoint/dp/B000FPGP4U
<czajkows1i> popey: need it for oggcamp?
<popey> that?
<czajkows1i> popey: yup
<czajkows1i> very dinky and works perfectly
<popey> no, before then
<popey> going to manchester on friday
<czajkows1i> popey: pop over and borrow it if you fancy
<czajkows1i> am here all week :)
<popey> that would be awesome, thanks!
<czajkows1i> np
<popey> works well with libreoffice?
<czajkows1i> lemmie go and doble check now on utopic
<czajkows1i> did on trustyy
<czajkows1i> 2 ticks
<popey> ta
<czajkows1i> popey: works perfectly
<popey> yay
<dholbach> popey, shall Is set up the hangout? do we have a guest?
<popey> dholbach: yes, no.
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> will do
<elfy> you need Johnny Ball talking about maths ...
<dholbach> popey, done
<dholbach> let the spamming begin
<dholbach> popey, shall I do Facebook and Twitter and you do G+? (I'm already logged in with the other G+ accounts)
<popey> k
<dholbach> all rightie - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<popey> anyone (jono?) know what the drink was that akgraner brought to UDS in Texas?
<popey> some kind of moonshine
<pleia2> everclear
<popey> boom!
<popey> thank you.
<pleia2> sure
<popey> I figure a photo of me drinking everclear is a great addition to a presentation I'm giving this weekend.
<pleia2> ++
<popey> especially as it's the slide before "then I bought an iphone"
<jono> popey, hmmm
<jono> no idea
 * belkinsa hugs jono!
<jono> probably moonshine
 * jono hugs belkinsa 
<belkinsa> Long time no see, jono. How are you?
<jono> belkinsa, doing well, thanks!
<jono> it has been a hectic few months!
<belkinsa> Not a problem and I have noticed that real life ate you whole.
<belkinsa> ;)
<belkinsa> And real life is going to eat me whole soon too!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-24
<mhall119> popey: I think it was kerosene that akgraner brought to UDS Orlando
<mhall119> possibly diesel fuel
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkows1i> aloha
<bkerensa_> jono: ping
<bkerensa_> time to update your browsers folks ;)
<bkerensa_> Whatever you use be sure to update it today
<silverlion> o/
<bkerensa_> https://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2014/mfsa2014-73.html
<hggdh> it was moonshine, from their region
<popey> I think it was actually Everclear ☻
<hggdh> heh. Pete did not tell me what it was, just gave me the bottle and said "take a swig". I did. Almost sterilised my nose, as a result.
<popey> hehe
<popey> yeah, was a bit potent
<popey> \o/ no need to update browser
<silverlion> ??
<bkerensa_> popey: why not?
<popey> on chrome they use the system nss
<bkerensa_> popey: ah so you got the nss update through apt-get early today?
<popey> yeah
<bkerensa_> good stuff
<bkerensa_> busy week because of this
<bkerensa_> x.x
<popey> I can imagine ☻
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-25
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, Daniel!
<JoseeAntonioR> early bird?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yep, got online a bit earlier, then went to yoga class - sorry didn't see your ping earlier :)
<dholbach> all rightie... I'll work on my talk a bit later on still, but I'll head out now for dinner - have a great rest of your day!
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-26
<silverlion> good $daytime to you ;)
<elfy> morning silverlion
<silverlion> hey elfy my friend :D
<silverlion> finally someone to distract me from the boring tasks I am doing :D
<elfy> lol
 * silverlion has to work through like 2 TB of data 
<silverlion> luckily I am allowed to do that from HomeOffice so I can wear what I want :D
 * elfy is going to busy eating and drinking today 
<elfy> might read a bit too
<silverlion> I need to understand inkscape for job
<silverlion> and finally get a php project draft ready to present on monday
<elfy> sounds like you've been a busy bee
<silverlion> try to be ^
<elfy> good for you
<silverlion> well I'd like to have the day off
<silverlion> :D
 * silverlion feels lazy today
<dpm> morning all o/
<popey> \o/
<popey> morning
<silverlion> good morning everybody
<czajkows1i> aloha
<popey> czajkowski: thank you for the clicker!
 * popey tested it, and now wants one
 * popey goes to get train ticket.. biab
<czajkowski> popey: lol np
<czajkowski> happy clicking
<dholbach> all rightie... getting ready for travelling to xda:devcon
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> see you! :)
<popey> see you there!
 * silverlion definetly wants to visit one big ubuntu conference
<silverlion> :D
<popey> ---> train
<silverlion> popey : where are you going?
<bkerensa_> jono: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-27
<silverlion> pleia2: ping?
<pleia2> silverlion: pong
<silverlion> hey that's great
<silverlion> I'd have a little thing that I wanted to talk to you about. it's about Ubuntu Women
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> you're welcome to join #ubuntu-women to talk about it if you want
<silverlion> pleia2: roger that ...
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-28
<silverlion> hey there!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-21
<czajkowski> pleia2: that's some nice weather to arrive to :D
<pleia2> czajkowski: toooooo hot!
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, how's the deployment going? :)
 * davidcalle checks
<dholbach> does it work now? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, still delayed to *today*, will watch closely :)
<dholbach> looks like there are still a few TODO items
<dholbach> can't wait :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> poxy timezones
<czajkowski> anyone on trusty able to change their date/time settings?
<czajkowski> I click on date time and nada pops up ?
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-22
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, are we there yet?
 * davidcalle rolls a D20
<davidcalle> 14. Hmmm, maybe :)
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> The troll hits you with a glancing blow, and you are momentarily stunned.
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> balloons, dpm, mhall119, popey: who's doing the Q&A today? (I'm happy to be part of it)
<dpm> dholbach, we've got Pat McGowan today. I was in last week, but happy to be in again
<dpm> or anyone else
<balloons> morning everyone
<balloons> I can take part
<dpm> great
<dpm> I'll send an e-mail to the phone mailing list with our guest info, that seemed to be appreciated last week
<dpm> balloons, dholbach, can you start scheduling the hangout on the UOA account and start posting on the social media channels?
<balloons> sure, I'll setup the hangout
<dholbach> I'll mail u-phone
<dpm> dholbach, ok, if you're doing the e-mail, then I'll take it out of my plate
<dpm> thanks guys
<popey> ooh! Big man Pat on the show! :)
<balloons> https://plus.google.com/u/2/events/c1ednv8af5f2m803o0ce975pe2s
<mhall119> dpm: can we bump our call to tomorrow?
<dpm> mhall119, sure, same time?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> thanks
<dpm> done
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> balloons, I'll ping the internets about it in a bit again :)
<balloons> dholbach, awesome, ty :-)
<dholbach> balloons, can you give the link to pmcgowan when you start - maybe a few mins in advance?
<balloons> dholbach, sure will. I'll give you a pat a link at 10 till
<dholbach> <3
<balloons> mr popey, you and I should talk tests good sir
<popey> indeed
<popey> where do you want them? in a branch somewhere?
<balloons> popey, yes, I'd like the tests to go in the projects themselves
<balloons> I think that makes the most sense, don't you?
<balloons> popey, the alternative is ubuntu-manual-tests project
<popey> I thought you were going to ship a special version of checkbox which contains these tests?
<balloons> popey, yes indeed. We'll pull the tests from the branches during build
<popey> oh, okay.
<balloons> ahh right.. Yea, we don't really want to maintain any code long-term for this. We'd like it to be more or less checkbox trunk. Our code should be just some config files
<balloons> so no big testsuite in a monolithic project imho
<balloons> popey, so dekko is all set then? do you know about music or weather?
<popey> no, will pass you links when done
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-23
<czajkowski> nobody is awake in this timezone :(
 * nigelb waves to czajkowski 
<nigelb> czajkowski: pleia2 is also probably awake.
<czajkowski> nigelb: ello
<nigelb> czajkowski: Where are you today? Far East or Far West?
<czajkowski> west coast out in silicon valley
<jose> o/
<jose> half-awake, finishing up some university papers
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach ! No, not deployed yet ;-)
<dholbach> ok... fine
 * dholbach storms out
<davidcalle> :D
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> can I just point out timezones are a larege pita!
<nigelb> heh
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> all set?
<dpm> yep
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-24
<dholbach> hello hello from mvo's place :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey :-)
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, are we there yet? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, they are waiting on mike to confirm if the version they plan to publish is working well, but yes, we are there!
<dholbach> oooooooh!
<dholbach> go go go go go!
<davidcalle> dholbach, indeed :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, does the video on ubuntuonair.com show for you?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I see the player with a "Please stand by" message
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> thanks - now it shows up for me too
<dholbach> it wasn't earlier
<dholbach> thanks
<popey> dholbach: how long until the on air?
<popey> 2 hours 10 mins, right?
<dholbach> yep
<popey> kk
<popey> ta
 * popey re-shares
<dholbach> yep, writing a longer blog entry now
<davidcalle> dholbach, is the qml demo working?
<dholbach> the qml snapcraft plugin works again
<dholbach> I haven't tried running the example though
<dholbach> might be worth checking :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, cool :) I want to try to snap an app during lunch
<dholbach> 'snapcraft run' also works now
<dholbach> haven't tried with mir yet :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, you need to make it aware of your snappy vm to make it run?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> just run 'snapcraft run'
 * davidcalle loves magic tricks :)
<mhall119> pleia2: are you coming to FOSSETCON again this year?
<pleia2> mhall119: no, I have 3 conferences between now an then, and I decided that was enough for the year :)
<mhall119> smart decision, you're barely home as it is
<mhall119> you will be missed though
<pleia2> thanks :)
<mhall119> I'll have to take jose out to taco bell on my own
<popey> for the number of times I've been to the US, I'm surprised I've only been to Taco Bell once
<mhall119> that's probably enough times
<popey> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-25
<jose> mhall119: maybe chipotle this time? :D
 * belkinsa hasn't been to Taco Bell in ages and been there maybe three times in her lifetime
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> jose: chipotle is over-rated, maybe I'll take you to Moe's
<willcooke> mhall119, well said sir.  (@ your email re: wallpaper)
<mhall119> thanks, I don't know why we get so much negativitiy on that list
<mhall119> s/list/thread/
<jose> mhall119: as long as it's a good burrito, I have no problem
<mhall119> well, it's an Americanized burrito, but I like them
<popey> mmmmm burrito
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<jose> my last meal in the US was a burrito
<popey> I tend to overdose on wings in the US
<popey> On one of our sprints I had wings _every_ day.
<popey> sooooo nice
<willcooke> \o/
<pleia2> yay, community team update \o/
<pleia2> mhall119: I don't know what's up lately, I know my filter is skewed, but I keep bumping into negativity everywhere lately
<pleia2> the response to nhaines made me really sad
<pleia2> mhall119: so thank you for standing up for him <3
 * philipballew is currently eating a burrito  
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-26
 * tsimonq2 wonders why http://summit.ubuntu.com/ shows nothing yet...
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> mhall119_, are you planning to put up uos-1611 today?
<dholbach> I have a few ideas already and I'd like to encourage a few folks to add sessions :)
 * popey re-locates to brothers less noisy house
<tsimonq2> +1 dholbach
<tsimonq2> dholbach: morning :)
<Kilos-> hi guys
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos
<tsimonq2> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> im ok ty lad and you?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<Kilos> installed 16.04 kde today and lots to learn
<Kilos> too much eye candy for me
<popey> hey Kilos, how are you feeling?
<Kilos> im still kicking ty popey , just tire easily
<popey> Good to hear :)
 * popey lunches
<mhall119> dholbach: yes, is there a sprint in launchpad for it?
<dholbach> nope
<mhall119> if you would make that, I will make the summit.u.c entry
<dholbach> let me see
<mhall119> ahoneybun: wxl: So you've both told me that your request includes the cost of the hotel room, and that only one of the two actually *needs* to include that cost
<mhall119> who's request should I remove that from, and how much should the requested amount be reduced by?
<dholbach> mhall119, do I need to be part of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drivers?
<dholbach> or https://launchpad.net/~uds-organizers?
<mhall119> uds-organizers probably
<mhall119> or maybe not, I'm not on that team
<dholbach> on https://launchpad.net/sprints/+new I can't pick the project the sprint is for
<dholbach> and on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sprints I can't find an option to register a sprint/meeting
<dholbach> I'll ask in #launchpad
<dholbach> mhall119, https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1611
<dholbach> it'll turn up under ubuntu as soon as we accept blueprints for ubuntu
<dholbach> I picked the same time of day as last time
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<mhall119> dholbach: well, you broke Launchpad :)
<dholbach> of course :)
<dholbach> I wanted to get everyone an extra coffee break
<mhall119> that's a reasonable way of doing that
<wxl> mhall119: ahoneybun: just eliminate the cost of the hotel from ahoneybun's unless he does not have the cost broken down. in that case, remove it from mine. let us know what ends up happening.
<mhall119> wxl: ahoneybun did not break down the cost, so I will remove it (x2) from yours
<wxl> mhall119: 179x2 to be clear, right?
<wxl> ahoneybun: that said, it's on you to reserve a room at the silver cloud for us. 2 queens were 179 last i checked.
<mhall119> wxl: yes, since I already increased it by one
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<ahoneybun> wxl: mhall119 rooms seemed to be 150-200 a night and I gave 300 or so incase they drop some stupid fee or increase on us
<jose> ahoneybun, wxl: where are you going?
<ahoneybun> Seattle for SeaGL
<jose> oh
<jose> I guess I'll be seeing you there
<ahoneybun> well not sure if I am going or not
<ahoneybun> I have not gotten a yes or no yet
<jose> ahoneybun: what hotel rare were you looking at?
<ahoneybun> Sliver Shord or something like that
<jose> seeing $195 around here, if it's cheaper lmk and I'll send you the info
<ahoneybun> well that's where valorie and sgclark are staying
<ahoneybun> so if we need to uber/lyft/taxi we can carpool cheaper
 * wxl is bringing his bike
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> well I don't own one and can't bring that on a plane lol
<wxl> yeah our bikes are meant for that bikefriday.com (shameless plug!)
<ahoneybun> but like I said not 100% sure I can go
<jose> oh
<ahoneybun> yep
<wxl> oh?
<wxl> you mean it's contingent on the donations request, ahoneybun, or are there other factors?
<ahoneybun> wxl: they could say no to the whole thing
<wxl> oh right
<wxl> well i usually assume i'm going until they tell me no (they never have)
<ahoneybun> wxl: did you reserve a room?
<jose> pleia2: are you going to seagl as well?
<pleia2> nope
<jose> we need to have an ubuntu dinner
<ahoneybun> wxl: I'd rather wait to get a yes
<wxl> no i didn't ahoneybun. i was going to. you just need a credit card to reserve it. no money is taken out
<ahoneybun> valorie said you did
<wxl> ahoneybun: that said, i'd reserve the room. you can cancel it at any time really
<wxl> valorie said she thought i did
<jose> ahoneybun: if there's no deposit required, it's always better to reserve the room and then cancel if you're not going, in case rates go up
<wxl> +1 jose
<ahoneybun> mm
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> popey: can you *please* send us a short description from your talk for ubucon europe asap?
<popey> gah, ok
<svij> thanks :)
<mhall119> svij: if he doesn't, just make something up and then he'll have to talk about that for an hour :)
<svij> mhall119: :D
<svij> mhall119: david added his talk, after I linked his talk to this photo: https://svij.org/uploads/oh_snap.JPG … ;)
<mhall119> lol, I like your conference planning style svij :)
<svij> mhall119: thanks :)
 * svij adds "Ironing with popey" to the schedule
<dpm> svij, I'll be a minute
<svij> dpm: yeah, hurry up ;)
<svij> dpm: did you freeze?
<dpm> svij, I did, sorry
<dpm> restarting hangout
<svij> now you're gone again
<dpm> yeah :/
<svij> you frpze again
<dholbach> I call it a day - have a good one everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-28
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://osem.seagl.org/conference/seagl2016/program/proposal/128
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and everyone else
<svij> Hi Kilos and dholbach
<dholbach> hi svij
<svij> dpm: mhall119: can someone of you tell me, what "name and logo display" in gold sponsors mean in our sponsorship brochure? http://ubucon.org/media/cms_page_media/44/UbuCon%20Europe%202016%20Sponsorship%20Brochure_pnBvTfb.pdf
<dpm> morning svij, mhall119 will confirm when he's online, but IIRC that's a printed logo to be put on tables or on the wall. Often companies bring their own vertical banners and these can also be used.
<svij> dpm: ahh
<svij> right, thanks
<dpm> np :)
<dpm> svij, I think on the last brochure we had the explanations, which might make sense to put back on this one. Let's have a chat with Mike when he's online later on
<svij> dpm: right
<popey> \o/ lunch
<dholbach> enjoy!
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-29
<svij> Happy Birthday pleia2! (in whatever timezone or plane you are)
<Kilos> hi svig
<Kilos> happy birthday pleia2
<svij> hey Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty svij
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi svij
<Kilos> mornig dholbach
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, are we going to have cloud at UOS?
<dholbach> if yes, can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/summit/1611/+merge/306354?
<dholbach> if not, I'm happy to update the MP :)
<dpm> morning dholbach
 * dpm looks
<dpm> dholbach, I'd say land it as it is for now. It'd be good to have cloud at UOS this time around if it doesn't conflict with any of their sprints. We can have a chat with marcoceppi when he's online
<dholbach> dpm, I don't have the powers to land it (and no, I don't necessarily want those powers :-P)
<dholbach> but yeah, I'll talk to mhall119 later on
<dholbach> mhall119, can we add the Overflow track too? I don't see it on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/propose_meeting/
<dpm> thanks dholbach :)
<dholbach> mhall119, on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/registration/ the "Register" link points to something with ubuconla
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: is registering at https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1611/+attend all that's required or do we need some summit registration as well?
<dpm> I'm not sure
<dholbach> ok
<ahoneybun> dholbach: home page for summit says "Next: UOS November 1016
<ahoneybun> is that right?
<popey> hehe, no
<popey> Although I quite like the idea of a summit happning before the Norman conquest of England
<tsimonq2> HAPPY BIRTHDAY pleia2 :D
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ :)
<mhall119> popey: you can be on the looting track,or the pillaging track :-P
<svij> dpm: hey, regarding social event at ubucon at that church. That would be ~2k€ (for 5h) + catering (>20€ per person or we can try to find some cheaper catering)
<svij> also: 1,5k€ of sponsoring gained today and yesterday \o/
<dpm> wow, awesome work svij!
<svij> now we need another 4k ;)
<svij> that reminds me, that I need to talk to jose soon.
<jose> svij: yes?
<svij> jose: can you send me a list of sponsors of ubucon la, the amount and a contact person?
<jose> eh, sure.
<svij> thanks! :)
<svij> you should have my mail
<jose> not now, though. I'm in class. give me a couple hours
<svij> yeah, no probs
<svij> I'll be offline for a few hours anyway now…
<pleia2> svij, tsimonq2, thanks :)
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<dpm> wohoo, happy birthday pleia2, have a great one!
<wxl> happy birthday pleia2 !!!!!!
<pleia2> thanks guys (:
<wxl> what are you like 23 now? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: 22 ;)
<mhall119> pleia2: welcome to the 35-years-old-and-still-being-carded club :)
<pleia2> \o/
<mhall119> I had a 20-something nearly refuse to let me buy beer at Sams not too long ago
<pleia2> haha
<svij> it's not pleia2 s "sweet 16" birthday today?
<pleia2> it's the 19th anniversary of my 16th
<pleia2> oh god that makes it sound even worse
<svij> sorry. ;)
<wxl> hahahahah
<tsimonq2> WOW I thought pleia2 was in her early to mid 20s
<pleia2> hah, nope, I'm old
<pleia2> (thanks for the youth genes, mom)
 * wxl is older
<tsimonq2> wxl: 35? XD
<wxl> nope older than that
<wxl> i'm old enough to be your dad, tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> well that's because you have a daughter that's a year younger than me wxl ;)
 * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl> yeah though about 10 years older in maturity ;)
<tsimonq2> hey now :P
<wxl> i blame testosterone
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm different IRL :P
 * tsimonq2 too
<tsimonq2> energy!!!
<wxl> oh i'm just saying testosterone is a mind-numbing drug :)
<tsimonq2> amen
<ahoneybun> XD mhall119
<belkinsa> Who is of the CC that is still around to reinvite back into the channel?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij dpm and other peeps
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos
<dpm> hi Kilos
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach Kilos svij dm
<tsimonq2> * dpm
<dpm> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> how are you dpm?
<dpm> I'm good, celebrating Friday, and you?
<tsimonq2> 3 tests today X__X
<tsimonq2> and yeah, same, I want this day to be OVER already!
<tsimonq2> :P
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<mhall119> pendulum: happy birthday :)
<mhall119> belkinsa: did we all get kicked out of the channel again?
<jose> pendulum: happy birthday! hope you're doing alright :)
<belkinsa> mhall119: It looked like it, but you just need to resign in.
<mhall119> belkinsa: I'm identified with nickserv, can you re-invite me?
<dholbach> have a good weekend everyone! big hugs!
<belkinsa> Sadly, mhall119, I don't know how or it's not letting me.
<pleia2> mhall119: /msg chanserv invite #channel
<pleia2> you can do it yourself ;)
<belkinsa> Or that. Thanks pleia2.
<mhall119> oh, right, forgot
<CoderEurope> mhall119: pingy thingy
<mhall119> CoderEurope: pongity pong
<CoderEurope> I am the Yakkety guy you ponged 2 hrs ago about the ghost.io snap.
<CoderEurope> Are you up for this ? Yay or Nay ?
<mhall119> CoderEurope: if you're going to take the lead, I will back you up all the way
<mhall119> we have docs, examples, and multiple chat rooms dedicated to helping you do this :)
<CoderEurope> I'm a complete n00b, but I can do abit. I have a launchpad a/c and an upto date i7 lenovo T201.
<CoderEurope> If you run with me for a couple of hours I could do it - but basically you'd be doing most of the detailing etc ...
<mhall119> CoderEurope: ok, first stop is to head over to https://gitter.im/ubuntu/snappy-playpen and also /join #snappy here on Freenode
<mhall119> those are the two best places to get support from the snap-packaging community
<CoderEurope> right-oh then-zie, but you'll follow my every step- or are you kinda tied up for a couple of hours ?
<mhall119> second stop is to http://snapcraft.io/create/ to quickly get familiar with the process of making a snap
<mhall119> CoderEurope: it's end of day/week for me, but I check in on both those channels from time to time even when I'm off work, so do many others
<CoderEurope> right I see, I see.
<CoderEurope> well if there no angel-under-the-wing I'd rather not, if that's Ok.
<mhall119> once you've gotten the basics of snapcraft in your head, your third stop will be to https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/wiki to see all of the example snap configs we have, and find something that's similar to ghost.io
<mhall119> CoderEurope: you can fly on your own, if you just believe :)
<mhall119> that's probably on a motivational poster or something
<CoderEurope> that's not how we operate in our Linux User group, sorry.
<mhall119> but seriously, there are lots of angels around to help you, it doesn't have to be just me
<CoderEurope> We use angels.
<CoderEurope> I just think its the wrong time for even an attempt - I could just start talking to the wall.
<mhall119> I will be back around in a few hours, if you want to give it a start and just leave me any messages
<CoderEurope> Are there ppl I can talk to now ? on that gitter.im channel ?
<mhall119> most likely, also in #snappy
<wxl> CoderEurope: yep. both there and #snappy
<CoderEurope> Ok, I shall try.
<CoderEurope> But I need a hug.
 * mhall119 hugs CoderEurope 
 * wxl hugs CoderEurope 
 * CoderEurope enables trust stabalizer ..
<CoderEurope> I'm off to #snappy
<mhall119> another thing you can do is "snap install snap-codelabs" and then point your browser to http://localhost:8123/ and you'll find some tutorials and walk-throughs
<CoderEurope> see ya.
<CoderEurope> right -oh.
<CoderEurope> chucks away ginger :-)
<CoderEurope> mhall119: I shall PM-reddit you within 2 hours - best if we move forward from there, cheers.
<mhall119> CoderEurope: I'll keep an eye out :)
<CoderEurope> mhall119: Sorry I mucked up : Could you please paste.ubuntu.com the last half an hour of chat between us (here) - so I can get the links, again, cheers.
<wxl> CoderEurope: he's been idle for a while. what channel was this convo on?
<CoderEurope> here
<wxl> CoderEurope: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/30/%23ubuntu-community-team.html#t21:45
<CoderEurope> ahh ok, cheers for that.
<wxl> it was more like 10 minutes tho XD
<wxl> btw most ubuntu channels are logged, so you can always look at irclogs.u.c
<CoderEurope> thanks I'm starting over on #snappy now, cheers.
<wxl> enjoy CoderEurope
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-01
<belkinsa> jose and pleia2: you got mail.
<inetpro> hi everyone
<inetpro> please help us to support Kilos from #ubuntu-za who suffered a heart attack in Australia while visiting the woman he fell in love with 30 years ago and his daughter he never met
<inetpro> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<wxl> is there any reason not to join anyone trying to join ~ubuntu-etherpad?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-25
<CoderEurope> popey, Last evening, I tried to download this archive for my MP3 player on ubuntu-touch, but I dunno how to unzip it on the phone ?
<CoderEurope> https://archive.org/details/LugRadio_Live_2006_Audio
<CoderEurope> Partly, I think that I am i the wrong á channel - Where should I ask this question, what cHannel ?
<CoderEurope> https://imgur.com/a/DWFsV
<CoderEurope> mariogrip, pingu
<ahayzen> CoderEurope, probably #ubports :-)
<CoderEurope> ahayzen: I cannot use the channel #ubports as it is unEthically connected to the telegram-network - Defo. need 'nother option ?
<ahayzen> lol :-) CoderEurope ask on the Forum? https://forums.ubports.com/
<CoderEurope> I need to KNOw NOW ,  thou ....
<CoderEurope> All I am askin' is how to unzip an MP3.zip archive on ubuntu-touch ?
<ahayzen> CoderEurope, well the easiest way is probably to open the terminal app and unzip that way
<CoderEurope> How-thou ?
<CoderEurope> How do I cd in downloads ?
<ahayzen> If you have the terminal app installed, you should be able to just type that
<ahayzen> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.terminal
<CoderEurope> >you should be able to just type that  ~ type what exactly ?
<ahayzen> cd Downloads
<ahayzen> unzip MyZip.zip
<ahayzen> (assuming unzip is installed, otherwise you might need to use something else)
<CoderEurope> I scarecsley cannot install unzip, thou ahayzen
<CoderEurope> gootaa get in the ambulance now - support is crap here, bye.
<popey> This isn't a support channel!
<popey> Morning all
<popey> Welcome nhaines :D
<nhaines> Thanks!  :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-26
<IamWechtiop> jose, balloons, please Update this - As it is Out Of Date : http://www.ubuntuonair.com/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-27
<talktalk2017> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/09/25/ubucon-europe-2017/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-29
<popey> Congratulations on clinging to a rock orbiting our nearest star for another year pleia2 !
<mhall119> that sounds like you're congratulating her for not becoming an astronaut :-P
<pleia2> popey: thanks, it's getting more difficult every year ;)
<svij> happy birthday pleia2 :)
<pleia2> thanks svij!
<tsimonq2> Happy birthday pleia2!
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks :)
